# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Dieting To Complete Transformation!!

## Papiriqui

I began a new diet today based on what i have gathered from here, is based on the 40/40/20 concept. I've never been able to see myself lean and today marks the day where i begin my transformation and new lifestyle. Stats were taken from BODPOD and diet constructed using the Katch-McArdle formula. My stats and diet are as follows:

27 years old.
5'-11" 226 lbs.
26.6% BF
73.4% LBM = 166.2 lbs, this stats were taken from the BODPOD.

1. Pre W/O NO Xplode, 2 scoops, 50 cal, 0 p, 12 carbs, 0 f.
AST L-Glutamine, 1 tsp, 0 cal, 0 p, 0 carbs, 0 f.
InfiniteLabs BCAA, 1 scoop, 0 cal, 0 p, 0 carbs, 0 f.

2- Post W/O Isopure Zero Carb, 2 scoops, 210 cal, 50 p, 0 carbs, 1 f.
Glutamine & BCAA as above.
Dextrose, 28g, 98 cal, 0 p, 25 carbs, 0 f.
Maltodextrin, 27g, 103 cal, 0 p, 25 carbs, 0 f.

3. Chicken breast (cooked), 4oz, 166 cal, 21.6 p, 0 carbs, 6.6 f.
Basmati Rice Cooked (3/4 C), 160 cal, 3 p, 35 carbs, 0 f.
Peanut Butter, 1 tbsp, 100 cal, 4 p, 3 carbs, 8 f.

4. Chicken breast (cooked), 4oz, 166 cal, 21.6 p, 0 carbs, 6.6 f.
Sweet Potato, 1 medium, 234 cal, 4 p, 40.9 carbs, 6.7 f.
Peanut Butter, 1 tbsp, 100 cal, 4 p, 3 carbs, 8 f.

5. Chicken breast (cooked), 4oz, 166 cal, 21.6 p, 0 carbs, 6.6 f.
Lentils (cooked), 1 C, 227 cals, 16.3 p, 40.2 carbs, .8 f.
Peanut Butter, 1 tbsp, 100 cal, 4 p, 3 carbs, 8 f.

6. Chicken breast (cooked), 4oz, 166 cal, 21.6 p, 0 carbs, 6.6 f.
Basmati Rice Cooked (3/4 C), 160 cal, 3 p, 35 carbs, 0 f.
Peanut Butter, 1 tbsp, 100 cal, 4 p, 3 carbs, 8 f.

7. Tilapia (Cooked) 6 oz, 218 cal, 44.5 p, 0 carbs, 4.5 f.
Sweet Potato, 1 medium, 234 cal, 4 p, 40.9 carbs, 6.7 f.
Olive Oil, 1 tbsp, 119 cal, 0 p, 0 carbs, 13 f.

8. Burger Pattie (Cooked), 3 oz, 208 cals, 21.6 p, 0 carbs, 12.9 f.
Basmati Rice Cooked (3/4 C), 160 cal, 3 p, 35 carbs, 0 f.
Olive Oil, 1 tbsp, 119 cal, 0 p, 0 carbs, 13 f.

I believe that puts me at 3364 calories total, 251.8 g protein, 298 g of carbs, 117 g fat.

Some of this macros were taken from this forum and some from fitday.com, please go ahead and critic as you like. I am looking for feedback to see whether im on point or i should still make some modifications, i really want this to work so im all for it, whatever it takes.

----------


## Papiriqui

Bump!

----------


## Back In Black

Honestly? I think you are about 1000cals OVER what you need to cut. Assuming you are cutting?

our carbs are too high and your fats are double what I would suggest.

You need to add fibrous green veggies to at least 3 of your meals and switch out some of that pb for some fish oil.

And simple sugars after a workout are, generally, not encouraged on a cutting diet.

Have you read the cutting 101 sticky?

----------


## Papiriqui

I did but i'll read again, i'll probably understand it better after reading it a few times. I was going by his example of starting with a deficit of 500 calories to start with and monitoring myself until i reach the sweet spot which apparently i would know when but if i am wrong let me know i'll switch it up, the whole point of posting here is so that you guys who know more about this stuff and been doing it for a while can point me in the right direction. Yes i am definitely cutting, what would you suggest my carbs should be at and also my fats?? I can also take off the simple sugars, but do you have any suggestions as to what to replace it with or no carbs at all with the shake? Thanks for the input

----------


## Back In Black

Can you let me have your workout schedule ie what days weights, what days cardio. Type of cardio. All these workouts take place first thing?

Also can you advise the times of each meal?

And what is your goal bodyfat and over what period?

I always just add powdered oats to my post workout shake.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

If you're serious about cutting you need to reduce your total meals and also your carb and fat intake. 8 meals of these sizes is too much. There's also too much peanut butter and far too much rice/sweet potato. As Stem pointed out, you also need to include some fibrous veggies. 

Try limiting carbs to the pre-workout meal so you have some gas when you hit the gym but for later in the day, and especially dinner time, stick with lean meats and fibrous veg. You dont want to load up on carbs in the afternoon and before you crash out so be sure to amend/eliminate meals 6, 7 and 8. What I do while cutting is grill up some chicken breast and accompany it with some broccoli and/or green beans. I normally eat this meal at about 6pm and have nothing else that day with the exception of maybe some cottage cheese if i'm feeling a bit peckish later on in the evening. After sticking with this, some mornings I actually wake up feeling leaner. 

Once you calculate your maintenance cals, subtract about 500 from that and aim to keep within this total and see how you go.

----------


## joshh

I'd go for around 2200 cals and only base carbs around your workout, rest of the day just protein and fat.. this is of course if your primary goal is to drop fat.

I went from around 30% BF to 20% by doing just this.

----------


## Narkissos

166 lbs LBM and 3000+ calories? Way too many calories mate.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Agree with above that your calorie count seems too high. I having been slowly but successfully cutting for the past eight weeks at 1800 calories. I started at 2,000, but had to tighten it up a bit when I hit a plateau. I do well with a 60/20/20 diet. I want to make sure I am getting enough protein and don't seem to require a lot of carbs to make it through the day.

I have gone from 210 to 192.

----------


## randymeans

1/2 the carbs and keep fat and protein! I loose more weight eating nuts and oils! Some people lose weight like me! I think you should look up the zone diet,its worked best for me! But keep options open always!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap ive only been on here for 6 weeks so i dont know nearly as much as these guys however ive been working with them and so far lost 14 lbs(mostly fat) in 5 weeks.,. 

our stats r similar so i thought id show u wat i am eating and maybe itll help  :Smilie: 

5'9" 199 (now) started at 214
beginning bf 26.6%(also bod pod) exact same as u
lbm 75kg (or close) a little more than u

maybe u can use this as a guide.. like i said ive been on this diet for 5 weeks and lost 14 lbs.. i try to do most of my cardio in the am on an empty stomach with only bcaa ingested prior to my cardio session (45 mins on elliptical)

total cals:2273/322Protein/97Carb/56Fat/ALL FOOD WEIGHED UNCOOKED

07:00meal1(immediatley after cardio)
2 scoops whey
1whole egg
4 egg whites 
3 oz shrimp
1/4 cup oats
1 tbs sugar free strawberry preserves

1000 meal2:
5 oz chicken breast(skinless boneless)
4 oz yam
2 cups broccoli

1200 Lift weights

1300(pwo) 3 scoops whey
1/4 C oats
1 TBS sugar free strawberry preserves

1430 meal4:
6 oz lean burger(96/4 grnd beef)
2 cups broccoli

1730 meal5:
2 cans tuna(in water)
10 asparagus spears
1 tsp evoo(olive oil)

2000 meal6:
1 cup 2% cottage cheese (248g weight)
2 tbs nat peanut butter(ground from peanuts at fresh market..32 g weight)

like i said this has worked very well for me and we have/had similar body composition.. hope this helps u man  :Smilie: 

its like 59%pro/18%carb/23%fat

----------


## --->>405<<---

also my weight session consist of:
monday:chest/bis
tue:legs/tris
wed :Embarrassment: ff
thu:back/abs
fri:shoulders
sat :Embarrassment: ff
sun :Embarrassment: ff

cardio: mon-sat 45mins am fasted(no food prior)

----------


## randymeans

> hey pap ive only been on here for 6 weeks so i dont know nearly as much as these guys however ive been working with them and so far lost 14 lbs(mostly fat) in 5 weeks.,. 
> 
> our stats r similar so i thought id show u wat i am eating and maybe itll help 
> 
> 5'9" 199 (now) started at 214
> beginning bf 26.6%(also bod pod) exact same as u
> lbm 75kg (or close) a little more than u
> 
> maybe u can use this as a guide.. like i said ive been on this diet for 5 weeks and lost 14 lbs.. i try to do most of my cardio in the am on an empty stomach with only bcaa ingested prior to my cardio session (45 mins on elliptical)
> ...





This sounds like a great plan right here!!!!!!!!!! Alot of protein in the 1st meal would be overkill but having 3 diff protein sources makes this diet good IMHO,good job

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i want to start of by saying thank you to all of you for taking the time to respond and guide me through the right path, now i'll try to answer all of you here but is a lot and i dont even know how to quote each of you so here it goes, if i miss something i'll repost again.

4:00 AM wake up and get ready to hit the gym at 5:00 AM

4:30 AM more or less i normally take the NO XPlode /Pre W/O with BCAA and Glutamine.
5:00 AM i am walking in the door and this is when my day pretty much starts.
7:00 AM i go in the locker room and take my Isopure Zero Carb with the above mentioned simple sugars/carbs +glutamine and BCAA.
7:30 AM - 7:45 AM i am walking out the door and going to work.
9:00 AM i ingest my first meal or at least real food meal, in this case #3
11:00 AM meal #4
1:00 PM meal #5
3:00 PM meal #6
4:00 PM maybe a little earlier or later depending on work i am walking back into the gym to do 1 hr cardio slow paced/ normally 20/20/20, elliptical, incline treadmill and bike, sometimes 30/30 either elliptical and bike or stairs also. Depends on what i feel like doing that afternoon, also i do slow paced cardio because i have read about the fat burning zone and all that crap, i rather go a lot faster because at the pace i am going i am falling asleep, literally lol.
5:00 PM - 5:30 PM meal #7 in the car on the way home.
7:00 PM meal #8 
This is the part where i need to work on, my sleep, after i get home at 5-6 PM i start doing all my things for the following day including gym bag and all meals, etc so i dont go to sleep as i would like which is 8PM to get my 8hrs a day, honestly i dont do it not because of the things i need to do but because i get a little lazy, relax in bed, pop a movie, instead of turning off the tv and going to sleep.

Workout routine: 1 muscle a day, all muscles are 3 sets of 10-15 reps
M- box squat, start with 1 plate (45lb) end up with 3, deadlifts with 45lbs, leg press start heavy 720lbs and go up from there, definetly not doing it all the way but is hard to get out of the habit of doing that much weight, lunges with 110lbs, 22 long steps, 3 sets, leg extension start 210lbs and end with 260 or 290 dont recall exactly, a seated machine single leg for hams start with 90 end with 110, also a machine laying belly down and pull w/ both legs for hams start with 90 go up to 130, calves machine standing up with weight on shoulders start 200lbs and finish same weight, leg press calves 360lbs till failure, seated calves legs bent 90 angle 135lbs all the way, seated calves legs extended 135lbs all the way. Thats mondays.

T- chest, incline, decline, flat, benches all, flies with machine you sit down, do so cable pulls from bottom up and reverse, dont know what u call it. Some days i do dumbells instead of bench, but i also double the routine with some seated machines, all in all i do about 8 different excercises for chest, start most with 90-140 lbs and finish with 230 sometimes i max out with a little more.

W- back cable rows, 140 - 180, lat pull down open and with the cable row grip 190- 250, rows with dumbells i think is called 80-125, a few seated machines that are like lat pull down in a way and the other like seated row, i do the knees half bent and pulling the bar upward between the legs 90-180.

T- bicep and tricep, biceps, dumbells standing 50lbs follows by 35 lbs to failure, preacher bar standing 90-110, seated machine 45-90, hammer dumbells 40-50lbs, the arnold i call it, you bend down and do a concentration, with 35lbs, i dont know the name of most but i do a total of 6-7 excercises for biceps, triceps cable pull down i guess, 150lbs, same thing over the head, same weight 150lbs, single hand next to head pushing forward 60lbs, rope pull down, 80-120, single handle 30-50lbs, skull crusher 90-110lbs, seated dumbell behind head 90-125, cables i do 5 excercises, i do all and all 8 excercises for triceps.

F- shoulders and traps, shoulders i start with seated dumbells upward 70-90lbs, straight small bar pull infront of body for front shoulder 10-30lbs plus bar, side dumbells 25-35lbs, cables sideways 20-30lbs, crisscross from the top with cables to work back of shoulder and traps 30-50lbs, 90 degree angle on forearm and shoulder to work rotator cuffs 20-30lbs, seated machine push upward 90-270 maxing out, seated slightly incline to like 110 degree front bar smith machine i think push upward 90-180lbs, all in all 8 excercises for shoulder, traps, dumbells shrugs i think 110-125lbs, to failure which is upward to 15-30 reps, machine for seated shrugs but also standing, i do the standing 270-450lbs from 25 reps and go down as i go up in weights to like 15-20 reps, cable row machine but with rope pulling to bottom of jaw 40-60lbs, smith machine behind back 90-140bs, barbell bar pulling up to my jaw 70lbs between the seated machine, all in all i do 5 excercises.

Saturday and Sundays normally i rest and prep my food, supps, and stuff for next 2 weeks, i become a chef/butcher lol. Sometimes i play some racquetball but now i might start going to do some cardio not sure yet.

Now to answer some of the other questions, my maintenance calories are 3800 based on the Katch-McArdle formula if i didnt do it wrong, my work outside the gym is as an inspector for roadway construction which is kind of calm some days but other very rigorous but definitely not idle like computer job.

I started dieting somewhat correctly on July 5 like all proteins no carbs except post workout and started at 250lbs and now i am at the 226lbs, most likely due to the carb deficit but i started feeling the need for carbs plus i wanted to change the diet not go into plateau.

If i calculated the maintenance calories wrong or if i should lower my caloric intake to 2000-2500 or whatnot please show me the way and i will head there, i am hoping to learn as much as i can with time so i can maintain this lifestyle but at the same time do it properly not to hinder my gains or perhaps injure myself. Also i suck at eating veggies and fruits, dont eat 1 of any at all but that all can change if need be which i think it needs be lol, so tell me what veggies and fruits or whatnot and i will start, when it comes to the oats with the shake, i could try it in 2 weeks because my shakes are all preped up for the next 2 weeks, i do it to save time so i would have to use what i have prepared before i add oats, the oats do the dissolve in the shake or will there be a grainy texture?? Me and grainy textures is not a good mix, i have a small strainer to strain my shake before i drink it if not wow it'll be all over the floor.

The main focus now is to cut my fat below a 10% if possible, and later once i well versed in nutrition then i'll bulk but for now cut cut cut, weights in the morning cardio afternoon. Once again thank you all for the responses and the guidance, i really appreciate it. If i did not answer everything i apologize and also apologize for the long post. Thanks again and cannot wait for your responses again ;-)

----------


## Papiriqui

> hey pap ive only been on here for 6 weeks so i dont know nearly as much as these guys however ive been working with them and so far lost 14 lbs(mostly fat) in 5 weeks.,. 
> 
> our stats r similar so i thought id show u wat i am eating and maybe itll help 
> 
> 5'9" 199 (now) started at 214
> beginning bf 26.6%(also bod pod) exact same as u
> lbm 75kg (or close) a little more than u
> 
> maybe u can use this as a guide.. like i said ive been on this diet for 5 weeks and lost 14 lbs.. i try to do most of my cardio in the am on an empty stomach with only bcaa ingested prior to my cardio session (45 mins on elliptical)
> ...


I like this, looks pretty good and already won the approval of some here lol. Thanks for your input bud, appreciate it but i have a couple questions like broccoli, when u say a C, is it chopped or whole or what? Oats is it powder or grains or what? I see a lot of people here using nat PB but i didnt see it when i when to the supermarket here in MIAMI, i have here like winn dixie, publix, i could go to a whole foods market. Strawberry preserves, what is it???

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey no prob man.. figured u mite be able to use it since we have very simliar body comp and exact starting bf%.. i got this diet with the help of my man SteM.. (really knows his stuff)..anyways to answer ur questions 

1.all the vegetables i use come frozen(in bags from groc store)
2.broccoli is the florets (whole pieces about 1 1/2 inches long not chopped) the "C" stands for cup
3.oats is quaker oatmeal (whole oats not instant 1/4 Cup dry measurement)
4.i get my peanut butter from Fresh Market where they have a peanut grinding machine that grinds peanuts into peanut butter with nothing else added (u live in miami and im sure as big as that place is and with all the beautiful people and stuff u can find some health food store that has that) they do sell it prepackaged in the grocery store but im a little skeptical of that stuff personally..btw i am on Ga./S.C. border so were pretty close..
5.strawberry preserves...like jam(sugar free) i mix it into my oatmeal and it makes it taste pretty good.. Smuckers makes a sugar free strawberry preserves that has like 10 calories and 1g carb or so.. 

when i first got on here i used the same katch/mckardle formula u did and my tdee was 3100 .. they say to run 500 cal deficit for fat burn but SteM directed me to go with 2300 instead of 2600 and just keep an eye on my LBM and so far i have only lost like 1.25 kg LBM and 6kg fat..also my strength is the same and i have recently changed workout style and am noticing myself being able to do more weight ... 

as far as the veggies go im sure the fresh have a bit more nutrition than the frozen but my time is limited and its alot easier to just throw a handful or 2 from a bag into tupperware and roll out the door.. plus theyre cheaper.. i would stay away from canned veg though.. they have alot of salt and preservatives.. 

anyways there are alot of guys on here that know a heck of alot more than me that can help u but like i said because of our similarities i figd id show u my example thats really working well so far  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks bud, i appreciate the help and support, hopefully i get all responses needed before the end of the week to start fresh next week, i dont have much time either but i kind of plan my days like a schedule and that way i know what i got to do to squeeze everything and have a bit more time. Still 1 question though, the oats you eat them cooked with the preserves or dry with the preserves??

The peanut butter if i cant find it like that, that they make it on the spot, i'll try the Whole Foods Market here and perhaps they will have something healthy, the one i have currently i got of WD and it says that is organic, it has bits and pieces inside, perhaps thats the same thing you are talking about.

----------


## --->>405<<---

the oats i eat in 1/4 cup(dry) servings but i take 1/2 cup(dry) and put it in a pot with like 1 1/3 cups water and bring to boil and then turn down and simmer for like 5-10 minutes until soft and thick and then i split it into 2 difft containers and put 1 tbs sugar free preserves in and mix it around.. then eat  :Smilie:  pretty good..

----------


## Papiriqui

Sounds good! Thanks

----------


## Back In Black

See 405, told you that you'd start dishing out advice!!!

Pap, the first thing that is obvious is that you are lifting weights on an empty stomach. Appreciate your use of pre workout formulas and BCAA's but you would be FAR better off having some real food before your session. Noted that you get up and work out early so a full breakfast may not be on the agenda so, if that's the case, how about a shake when you rise containing 20g carbs from powdered oats and 20g protein from egg whites. If not egg whites you could sub whey.
PWO, knock back your 50g protein and add 50g of carbs from powdered oats. Yes they will be grainy, if that's an issue eat them instead of drinking.

Next meal 40g protein, 40g carbs and 10g fat. Your choice of foods but you have the idea with your usual PPWO meal.

Next 4 meals should contain 40g protein, 8-10g of fat and fibrous green veggies.

Your last meal of these 4 can exclude veggies.

Supplement with fish oils over PB where possible to make up the fat content of meals, should you need to.

That'll give you 110g carbs PLUS what you get from the veggies. About 270g pro and about 50g fat. It's only about 2100-2200 cals but I think you'll be good on it.

If you want to list a diet based on these figures do so, if you're happy with what you have then go for it.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> ...and put 1 tbs sugar free preserves in and mix it around.. then eat  pretty good..


That is exactly what I do. After eight weeks of plain oatmeal it was like eating a donut! So good.

----------


## Papiriqui

> See 405, told you that you'd start dishing out advice!!!
> 
> Pap, the first thing that is obvious is that you are lifting weights on an empty stomach. Appreciate your use of pre workout formulas and BCAA's but you would be FAR better off having some real food before your session. Noted that you get up and work out early so a full breakfast may not be on the agenda so, if that's the case, how about a shake when you rise containing 20g carbs from powdered oats and 20g protein from egg whites. If not egg whites you could sub whey.
> PWO, knock back your 50g protein and add 50g of carbs from powdered oats. Yes they will be grainy, if that's an issue eat them instead of drinking.
> 
> Next meal 40g protein, 40g carbs and 10g fat. Your choice of foods but you have the idea with your usual PPWO meal.
> 
> Next 4 meals should contain 40g protein, 8-10g of fat and fibrous green veggies.
> 
> ...


Stem what would a full breakfast be like? I could always do it the night before and pre heat it or just eat it cold, i don't mind. When you say a shake of 20g carbs from oats and 20g from egg whites, that plus a whey shake or just eat those 2?? Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Papiriqui

Quick and important question. Cardio!!!!? Do i do it fast or slow paced??

----------


## Back In Black

Full breakfast for me is 1scp whey, 4 egg whites plus 1 whole egg, 55g oats and half a grapefruit. That's about 40g c, 40g p and 10g fat.

At over 20% bodyfat i would suggest most, if not all, of your cardio be HIIT based.

----------


## gbrice75

I get up at 4:30am and am in the gym by 5:45am, so I feel you. My preworkout meal:

2 scoops protein powder (usually a scoop of myofusion, and a scoop of ON Pro Complex)
1 cup water
3/4 cup cottage cheese (1% milkfat, no salt added)
2tbsp cacao powder (natural, unsweetened)
6 packets splenda (or stevia, whatever you prefer)
1/2 cup oats
1 cup crushed ice
2tsp instant coffee (I like Foldger's)

optional (sometimes I add these)
a 'squirt' of sugar free chocolate syrup
a 'spash' of fat free half & half

Blend, scrape down the sides, blend again until smooth - delicious protein smoothie, done in 5 mins!!!

PS - needless to say you can and should adjust measurements to fit your own macros.

----------


## Back In Black

Sounds monumentally sweet! Or does that make it more drinkable that early?

Not that I can deal in cups or know what half and half is but what macro's does that give you?

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds monumentally sweet! Or does that make it more drinkable that early?


Both - my old preworkout meal (same time of day) was 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup whites, a protein/casein shake, 1/2 cup oats (cooked), and 1/2 a banana. As much as I loved the meal, it took too damn long to prepare that early in the morning. I was having to get up 15 mins earlier just to cook. 

THIS meal - I have all the dry ingredients measured out and together in a container the night before. All I have to do is dump them into the blender, add the wet ingredients, blend and drink! AND it's delicious - I have been doing it for nearly 5 months now and still am nowhere near sick of it - look forward to it every day. 




> Not that I can deal in cups or know what half and half is but what macro's does that give you?


Roughly 70g protein, 40g carbs, 7g fat

Note this is my PCT version of the shake. Usually it's 1.5 scoops protein, and 1/2 cup cottage cheese. I drop the oats completely on non-carb days.

----------


## Papiriqui

Good deal, cant wait for Monday to start the new diet based on all your suggestions, i am right now on my way to Tampa FL but as soon as i have the diet ready i'll post it for some approvals and disapprovals.

----------


## Papiriqui

Has any of you guys tried (Boniato) instead of Sweet Potato?? According to (LiveStrong) app 4oz of boniato is 90 cal, 20g carbs, 1g pro, 100 g of sweetpotato is 103 cal, 24g carbs, 2g pro.

Just curious as the difference it would make in the diet and perhaps why no one uses it, or is it that you didn't know about it since is more of a south america hispanic sweet potato. I would like to know if is viable to use it instead of the regular sweetpotato, i definitely like it a lot more, tastes a hundred times better.

----------


## Back In Black

It has white flesh? It will likely have a slightly different profile in terms of vitamins and phyto nutrients but maybe not. Try it and see how it works for you. It's not something we get in this part of the world!

Diet started?

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah is off white more like a light greyish, i start tomorrow, going to the super market to get the broccoli and all the good stuff. Cooking my breakfast tonight also, i will also start blogging as to how was it an the workout, but the part im most ancious about is the broccoli, green beans, sparagus, etc lol, thats going to be tough!

----------


## Papiriqui

Couldn't get some cardio in today as well as yesterday. Had a good chest workout today. As far as the diet goes i dont have macros but here it goes, 3 C broccoli, 16oz chicken breast, 1/2 C oats, 2 tbsp sugar free strawberry preserves, 4 egg whites plus 1 whole egg, 1 50g protein shake, 1 8oz beef tenderloin steak, 4oz boniato (tropical sweet potato). On another note the oatmeal sucked, the textured and flavor was bad but i still ate it, the broccoli which i though i would have a very hard time i actually enjoyed it in a way, the texture and flavor was not bad but not really the best, all in all i rather eat broccoli and oats but i'll keep eating them both until i get used to both.

----------


## Papiriqui

> See 405, told you that you'd start dishing out advice!!!
> 
> Pap, the first thing that is obvious is that you are lifting weights on an empty stomach. Appreciate your use of pre workout formulas and BCAA's but you would be FAR better off having some real food before your session. Noted that you get up and work out early so a full breakfast may not be on the agenda so, if that's the case, how about a shake when you rise containing 20g carbs from powdered oats and 20g protein from egg whites. If not egg whites you could sub whey.
> PWO, knock back your 50g protein and add 50g of carbs from powdered oats. Yes they will be grainy, if that's an issue eat them instead of drinking.
> 
> Next meal 40g protein, 40g carbs and 10g fat. Your choice of foods but you have the idea with your usual PPWO meal.
> 
> Next 4 meals should contain 40g protein, 8-10g of fat and fibrous green veggies.
> 
> ...


SteM here is what i came up with based on what you suggested but the calories are a little high, perhaps my macros are off but everything was off the sticky that shows the macros, except a few little calculations i did to add a little more oz per serving on some things. Please let me know if i leave it as it is or if i should bring it down to the 2000-2200 cals/day. Thanks bud!

*MEALS FOODS QUANTITY CALORIES PROTEINS (g) CARBOHYDRATES (g) FATS (g)*
Pre-Workout
1 Egg Whites 4 64 16 0 0
Egg 1 71 6 1 5
Oatmeal 1 C 300 10 54 6
Sugar Free Strawberry Preserve 1 Tbsp 10 0 5 0

Post-Workout
2
Isopure Zero Carb 2 Scoops 210 50 0 1
Oatmeal 1 C 300 10 54 6
Sugar Free Strawberry Preserve 1 Tbsp 10 0 5 0 

3 Chicken Breast 5 oz 214.5 40 0 4.3
Sweet Potato 8 oz 176 3.2 40 0
Fish Oil 2 Tsp 80 0 0 9 

4 Chicken Breast 5 oz 214.5 40 0 4.3
Broccoli 10 oz 82 8 14 0
Fish Oil 2 Tsp 80 0 0 9

5 Chicken Breast 5 oz 214.5 40 0 4.3
Broccoli 10 oz 82 8 14 0
Fish Oil 2 Tsp 80 0 0 9 

6 Tilapia 6 oz 200 45 0 6
Broccoli 10 oz 82 8 14 0
Fish Oil 2 Tsp 80 0 0 9 

7 Beef Tenderloin 6 oz 402 46.2 0 22.2

Calories From Carbs:
34.61%
1022

Calories From Proteins:
53.87%
1590.5

Calories From Fats:
10.84%
320

Total Calories, Protein, Carbohydrates, Fats: 2952.5 330.4 201 95.1

EDIT: All this was done on EXCEL and all calculations as well.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Couldn't get some cardio in today as well as yesterday. Had a good chest workout today. As far as the diet goes i dont have macros but here it goes, 3 C broccoli, 16oz chicken breast, 1/2 C oats, 2 tbsp sugar free strawberry preserves, 4 egg whites plus 1 whole egg, 1 50g protein shake, 1 8oz beef tenderloin steak, 4oz boniato (tropical sweet potato). *On another note the oatmeal sucked, the textured and flavor was bad but i still ate it*, the broccoli which i though i would have a very hard time i actually enjoyed it in a way, the texture and flavor was not bad but not really the best, all in all i rather eat broccoli and oats but i'll keep eating them both until i get used to both.


LOL u didnt like my oatmeal PAP?? sry dude.. shoot i dont even eat mine hot.. by the time i eat it(pwo) its cold man.. as a matter of fact i dont heat anything up anymore.. all 6 meals i eat are room temp or colder.. it doesnt taste good anyways so wats the point?? the oatmeal however is something i actually enjoy.. even cold  :Smilie:  eating food cold i think does help me to really view food more as a chore than something done for pleasure which helps me  :Smilie:  and it makes the cheat meals all the more better...

----------


## Back In Black

First up, your calcs are a little off. 95g of fats equates to 855 cals not 320. 200g carbs equals approx 800 cals and 330g pro equates to approx 1440 cals. So, if your grammage is right then your cals would be approx 3100 and NOT at the % split that you think.

On the plus side food choices and timings of carbs are good!

So, I think you need to drop the cals to about 2500 ish and first you need to drop the fat to 60g max. That'll lose nearly 300cals straight away. Try to keep to 10g max per meal.

Additional loss of calories can come from protein. Don't be afraid to 'let it go'. Drop it to approx 40g per meal, over 7 meals that still gives you a massive 280g pro per day and should reduce your cals to where I suggested.

Can you get bodpod tested at regular intervals?

----------


## Papiriqui

> *First up, your calcs are a little off. 95g of fats equates to 855 cals not 320. 200g carbs equals approx 800 cals and 330g pro equates to approx 1440 cals. So, if your grammage is right then your cals would be approx 3100 and NOT at the % split that you think.* I think you are going by the method that 1g of carb=9 cals, 1g pro=4 cals, 1g fat=9 cals, is this what you are using?? I was using the foods from the macro nutrients sticky which states the calories already. I could change the method though.
> 
> *On the plus side food choices and timings of carbs are good!* Thanks, getting the hang of it ;-)
> 
> *So, I think you need to drop the cals to about 2500 ish and first you need to drop the fat to 60g max. That'll lose nearly 300cals straight away. Try to keep to 10g max per meal.* Yeah the fat i will drop for sure, i misunderstood you when you said before 10g fat per meal i though you meant to add, but i'll fix right now!
> 
> *Additional loss of calories can come from protein. Don't be afraid to 'let it go'. Drop it to approx 40g per meal, over 7 meals that still gives you a massive 280g pro per day and should reduce your cals to where I suggested.* Will do!
> 
> *Can you get bodpod tested at regular intervals?*


 Yes i can, i was thinking of doing it depending on my results from the scale each week, the test is $50 bucks which is not much but is money i could use for supps and food. You think every 4-6 weeks a bodpod test is good enough or should i do it more often??

Thanks for the help SteM, really appreciate it. Want to start full blast this monday, setting my goal far away, for June before my 28th birthday. Im going to get a haircut right now but as soon as i get back i will post new diet.

----------


## Papiriqui

> *LOL u didnt like my oatmeal PAP?? sry dude.. shoot i dont even eat mine hot.. by the time i eat it(pwo) its cold man.. as a matter of fact i dont heat anything up anymore.. all 6 meals i eat are room temp or colder.. it doesnt taste good anyways so wats the point?? the oatmeal however is something i actually enjoy.. even cold  eating food cold i think does help me to really view food more as a chore than something done for pleasure which helps me  and it makes the cheat meals all the more better...*


 Is not that i didnt like it, it was just hard for me, actually harder than the veggies, keep in mind i have never eating any of these including veggies so is hard for me to get used to it but i will do it no matter what. This weekend i am trying it with bananas and also separate a little serving with cinnamon, see which is better, but i will pure it if it makes it easier to swallow, really i dont care what i do but i will eat it lol

----------


## Back In Black

Banana's will add calories to your oatmeal! Is the strawberry preserve not enough to get it down? Can you get sugar free/zero cal syrup? Or just add some splenda.

Bodpod every 4-8 weeks sounds good, the scale should really tell you how you are doing as will the regualr photo's you should take.

28, pah! Whippersnapper. Happy haircut!

----------


## --->>405<<---

YEH i know wat u mean man.. it took me a couple weeks but now i dont even think about it.. i do enjoy meal 1 and meal 6 as well as the tuna if i use alot of hot sauce..(texas pete).. the tuna would be awesome if i could put mayo in it... but i cant (rite stem  :Smilie: )?

----------


## Back In Black

Well, if you want to weigh your mayo and incude it in your macro's then go right ahead. But that'll be a limit of 9g of fat and may not be enough to make it worthwhile. Just don't make a habit of it. I just add a few splashes of malt vinegar to my tuna.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hmm interesting  :Smilie: malt vinegar.. yeh i dont think ill do it rite now.. maybe later.. sry to jack ur thread pap ..

----------


## Papiriqui

> Banana's will add calories to your oatmeal! Is the strawberry preserve not enough to get it down? Can you get sugar free/zero cal syrup? Or just add some splenda.
> 
> Bodpod every 4-8 weeks sounds good, the scale should really tell you how you are doing as will the regualr photo's you should take.
> 
> 28, pah! Whippersnapper. Happy haircut!


 No banana whua whua whua :-( lol is okay the preserve is fine i was just looking for some other options perhaps better but once again i can eat it, it was just hard and it took me a while but i will get used to it. I will eat it no matter what, even though i dont like it my will to lose the fat is stronger!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> hmm interesting malt vinegar.. yeh i dont think ill do it rite now.. maybe later.. sry to jack ur thread pap ..


 Anytime bud!

----------


## Papiriqui

SteM should i count the calories based on grams per fat, protein, carbohydrates or as per the sticky with the macros and also using livestrong app or website?

----------


## stache

Hey whats up. Im new to this thread, and was wondering if someone could help me out with losing a lil more weight. My stats are:

5'10"
171 lbs
no weights, just cardio.
bf: i would have to guess around 10-12%, its all in my gut tho.


Was wondering what kind of "supplements" would help me with losing my gut, along with diet. Thanks for your replies, Stache

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hey whats up. Im new to this thread, and was wondering if someone could help me out with losing a lil more weight. My stats are:
> 
> 5'10"
> 171 lbs
> no weights, just cardio.
> bf: i would have to guess around 10-12%, its all in my gut tho.
> 
> 
> Was wondering what kind of "supplements" would help me with losing my gut, along with diet. Thanks for your replies, Stache


Buddy i suggest you read the stickys here, they will teach you a lot, also read the logs of some of the members here, some are extensive but read as much as you can, once you've done all that and get a small feeling of what this is about then make your own thread and post the same thing and all this guys here will help you on your goal but you have to do a little homework first. Sorry i cant be of much help since this guys are helping me out with my diet also. Just my .02 cents

----------


## Papiriqui

So based on 1g of carbs= 4 cal, 1g of protein= 4 cal, 1g fat= 9 cal i touched my diet again. Notice i added some cottage cheese at the last meal because i was a little lost but i think thats to much protein so in reality i dont know what else to add, without the cottage cheese calories were on the low side, below 2000. So if you guys have any suggestions for any meals or give me the thumps up, much appreciated ;-)

PreWO
1- egg whites (4), 64cal, 16g p, 0g c, 0g f
whole egg (1) 74 cal, 6g p, 0g c, 5g f
Oatmeal (1C) 216 cal, 10g p, 54g c, 6g f
SF Strawberry Preserve (1tbsp) 10 cal, 0g p, 5g c, 0g f

PostWO
2- Shake 210 cal, 50g p, 0g c, 1g f
Oatmeal (1C) 216 cal, 10g p, 54g c, 6g f
SF Strawberry Preserve (1tbsp) 10 cal, 0g p, 5g c, 0g f

3- Chicken breast (5oz) 160 cal, 40g p, 0g c, 4.3g f
Sweet potato (7oz) 192 cal, 4g p, 48g c, 0g f

4- Chicken breast (5oz) 160 cal, 40g p, 0g c, 4.3g f
Broccoli (10oz) 56 cal, 8g p, 14g c, 0g f

5- Chicken breast (5oz) 160 cal, 40g p, 0g c, 4.3g f
Broccoli (10oz) 56 cal, 8g p, 14g c, 0g f

6-Tilapa (6oz) 180 cal, 45g p, 0g c, 6g f
Broccoli (10oz) 56 cal, 8g p, 14g c, 0g f

7- Beef tenderloin (5oz) 154 cal, 38.5g p, 0g c, 17.5g f
2% Cottage Cheese (1C) 180 cal, 24g p, 10g c, 4g f

Calories from carbs = 792
Calories from proteins = 1078
Total calories = 2154

EDIT: total proteins = 347.5, total carbohydrates = 218, total fat = 58.4

----------


## Papiriqui

Bump!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap i did the math and came up with 348Pro/218Carb/63Fat (may be wrong on fat  :Smilie: )

looks like ur math is off on pro and carbs and i dont see where u added cals from fat?

348 x 4 = 1392
218 x 4 = 872
63 x 9 = 567

total cals:2831

----------


## Back In Black

Your figures are definitely off. None of the calories equal the macro's listed. So, let's hope the macro's are right and the calories will look after themselves.

Drop protein to 300g per day max. Fats are maxed out as they are. Drop carbs just below 200.

Drop you brocoli to 6-8 oz. Drop the cottage cheese (too much protein in this meal). Can you get a leaner cut of steak than the tenderloin. SOmething with 10g of fat rather than 17?

----------


## Papiriqui

The cheese i can drop for sure, i can replace the tenderloin with ground beef 95/5 or something like that. Im going to redo the whole thing based on the sticky that has several foods and their macros, based on those foods and their macros i'll work the proteins under 300g and carbs under 200g. I will start tomorrow either way, if not i will never start this thing, i'll post the diet later and if good i'll continue if not i'll make the changes as i go along the week, i'll take some pictures today and tomorrow before 5am i'll post my weight. Thanks guys

On another note, where do you guys get the macros for the foods? Labels, livestrong.com or livestrong app, sticky???

----------


## --->>405<<---

i get mine off labels and fitday.com

----------


## Papiriqui

[QUOTE=Papiriqui;5805550]So based on 1g of carbs= 4 cal, 1g of protein= 4 cal, 1g fat= 9 cal i touched my diet again. Notice i added some cottage cheese at the last meal because i was a little lost but i think thats to much protein so in reality i dont know what else to add, without the cottage cheese calories were on the low side, below 2000. So if you guys have any suggestions for any meals or give me the thumps up, much appreciated ;-)

PreWO
1- egg whites (4), 64cal, 16g p, 0g c, 0g f
whole egg (1) 74 cal, 6g p, 0g c, 5g f
Oatmeal (1C) *300 cal*, 10g p, 54g c, *5g f*
SF Strawberry Preserve (1tbsp) 10 cal, 0g p, 5g c, 0g f

PostWO
2- Shake 210 cal, 50g p, 0g c, 1g f
Oatmeal (1C) *300 cal*, 10g p, 54g c, *5g f*
SF Strawberry Preserve (1tbsp) 10 cal, 0g p, 5g c, 0g f

3- *Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f*
*Sweet potato (3.5oz) 103 cal, 2g p, 24g c, 0g f*

4- *Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f*
*Broccoli (5oz) 41 cal, 4g p, 7g c, 0g f*

5- *Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f*
*Broccoli (5oz) 41 cal, 4g p, 7g c, 0g f*

6-Tilapa (6oz) 180 cal, 45g p, 0g c, 6g f
*Broccoli (5oz) 41 cal, 4g p, 7g c, 0g f*

7- *Ground Beef 95/5 (3.5oz) 193 cal, 29g p, 0g c, 8g f*


Total Calories: 2117, total proteins: 264g, total carbs: 163g, total fat: 39g.

This is the diet with the right macros, hopefully!! Cabs bellow 200g and proteins bellow 300g. Good night, wont be able to post photos today since i wanted to pose for photos and i dont have anyone to take them for me but i will try to post the photos tomorrow if i can. For now i will just post weight. Thanks guys

----------


## Papiriqui

> i get mine off labels and fitday.com


I get mine off from the sticky here that has a bunch of foods and their macros and also fitday & livestrong app. I went off by doing it in a different way and thats why my numbers were off, just posted the new macros and hopefully they are correct. Thanks 405!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

sure thing pap  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Weight in came at 222.5 lbs. Heading to the gum now to put some pain on my legs!! I'll keep posting throughout the day my excercises ad weights and stuff. Good day all!
EDIT: Great leg workout, diet good so far!!

----------


## Papiriqui

I have a question about racquetball, do you think is a good idea to play on the weekends for maybe 1-2 hrs?? This is a little similar to HIIT Cardio i guess?? What do you guys think??

----------


## SlimmerMe

Do you like pancakes? if so, I will post up a great recipe...

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah who doesnt lol. Thanks SlimmerMe

----------


## Back In Black

> I have a question about racquetball, do you think is a good idea to play on the weekends for maybe 1-2 hrs?? This is a little similar to HIIT Cardio i guess?? What do you guys think??


It'll only help!

----------


## Papiriqui

Sounds good SteM.

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finish an he of HIIT Cardio, 20 mins stair master, 20 mins bike, 20 mins eliptical, WOW what a workout, as soon as i started hitting the stairs it started raining!! I dont think i've ever sweat that much in my life in the first 10 mins of cardio. Feel great!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work pap...im gonna haveto try out the stair thing one day when i go to a gym that has it  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Yes they are great but your legs will definitely not agree with that statement, i like bike and stair because they all work your legs as well as give you the cardio, is a win win! I got excited since the cardio i was doing was very slow, to see this happen makes me see that there will be results even faster than i thought  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a good w/o today, a little on the sleepy side since i've gone to bed late thiese past 2 days, will hit the sack early today though, recharge the batteries, did 15mins of light cardio after the w/o since i had the extra time. Diet is going pretty good, broccoli and oatmeal are my biggest obstacles but still hanging in there.

----------


## --->>405<<---

I actually like the oats pap.. The broc i just stuff as much in my mouth each bite aspossible  :Smilie:  usually the broc on meal 2 is still frozen when i eat it LOL .. Try tat if u think its bad just regulAr

----------


## Papiriqui

hahaha thats funny, is not that they are bad because if it was that bad i would not be able to eat it, is just getting used to the textured and bland flavor of both broccoli and oats, never eaten these things in 27 years so yes it's really hard, up to this diet i had never eaten any vegetables, fruits or any of that kind of stuff, i'm a carnivore guy and anything that tastes good lol. I like to cook and planning on going through culinary school, something i really like so to eat this stuff that it really doesnt taste much of anything is hard, but is all a mind set, just being used to something thats all.

----------


## Papiriqui

Is it okay to eat less then 30 mins before cardio?? I did that today since i got off work a bit early.

----------


## Back In Black

> Is it okay to eat less then 30 mins before cardio?? I did that today since i got off work a bit early.


Doing HIIT? You'll probably puke. I can't do cardio within 2 hours of eating. I would have done cardio then ate.

----------


## Papiriqui

Actually i did it yesterday and i just got out and the first 15 mins are a little weird but i did t feel like puking so i guess is good. I had a fantastic HIIT Cardio session, 30mins CrossRamp and 30mins bike, my shirt is more wet than if i had taken it out of a pool!! Going home to do meal 6 and 7 and going to bed really early, need to recharge for back tomorrow morning!

----------


## Back In Black

Pap, can you detail your cardio workouts for me. In reality HIIT should take a max of 30 mins or so. Curious!

----------


## Papiriqui

Ohhhhh i did not know that!! Yesterday i did 30/30 bike and cross ramp which is like eliptical. Bike 2 mins @ resistance 1 and 1 min @ resistance 10 @ 120 strides per min, cross ramp at incline 19 2 mins @ 30-40 strides and 1 min @ 80-90 strides. Not sure if im being specific enough, i could be more detailed this afternoon when i get to the gym to do cardio again. If is only 30 mins HIIT Cardio the other 30 i should just do moderate??

----------


## Back In Black

Well, I'll try to explain. If at the end of your 1 minute at high intensity you feel like you could go on, you're not working hard enough! My HIIT i do on a treadmill, I sprint at 23kmh (about 14mph) for 40 seconds. At the end of that 40 seconds I have to jump to the side rails because I am so tired I would fall of the back of the treadmill if I didn't. Is that how you feel at the end of each interval? If so, and you can keep that going for an hour then fair enough and do it.

If not, make sure you do feel like that and, if you're spent after 30 mins then yes, the remainder of the time at moderate intensity.

Not suggesting you should run btw, but that's how you should feel.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah thats how i feel on the bike and the stair master but not so much on the cross ramp, i could run and i will try but i do get shin splin i think is called whether i run fast or not. If i can i rather do it for 1 hr to maximize my results, yesterday for example i did the bike after the cross ramp and at the speeds and intervals i posted before, but around minute 23 i could go thru another 1 min fast, i had to continue slow paced because my legs and lungs could not keep up anymore!!

----------


## gbrice75

Just checking in... glad to see you continuing to log Papi!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks for checking in GB  :Smilie:  Following your footsteps and many other here !!

----------


## Papiriqui

SteM i tried today 20/20/20 began with the CrossRamp 2:1 ratio for all, 130 strides at rest and 170-190 at highest, continued to treadmill and decided to give it a try since is short sprints, rest at 3mph and 10mph on high, only did it for 7 mins since at the third sprint i started getting shin splint on my left leg, backtracking before that i did elliptical at intensity of 5, 2:1 ratio i don't remember the numbers though, after getting of the treadmill i decided to go and finish at the bike, resting resistance at 5 and high at 10, once again my legs gave out around minute 17 so i continued at a steady pace with resistance set on 5. Overall a pretty good workout i would say.

Today a received a hear rate monitor strap called WAHOO FITNESS, for the iphone. I wanted to see how many calories do i burn while lifting weights doing the different exercises i perform, such as legs, backs, biceps and triceps, since they are all different there should be a different expenditure of calories at each workout, also i can tell what i burn on cardio and perhaps if the app allows it throughout the day while at work to have a general knowledge of how many calories am i burning throughout the day compared to my caloric intake. Starting tomorrow i'll start posting those stats....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Oat Pancakes:*


1 cup oats (just regular old fashioned oats or quick oats)
1 cup egg whites (about 7 large eggs)
1 cup fat free cottage cheese (or 1% if you desire)


Splenda all you want
nutmeg, dash if you so desire
drop of vanilla, if desired
baking powder about 2 teaspoons


First: Blend the oats in a blender until real powdery (no water just blend dry ) 
Add all the above ingredients and blend until a good consistency for a pancake


Cook on griddle/pan which should be real hot after sprayed with Pam....and then cook like a regular pancake


TOP with:
Sugar free syrup
and banana or raspberries with a dollop of plain Greek yogurt to spread around the pancake and sprinkle some splenda on top of the yogurt
-or-
fry an egg with Pam and top your pancake with the egg


ENJOY!


*MAKES 3 BIG PANCAKES! so good for 3 meals.*

----------


## Back In Black

> SteM i tried today 20/20/20 began with the CrossRamp 2:1 ratio for all, 130 strides at rest and 170-190 at highest, continued to treadmill and decided to give it a try since is short sprints, rest at 3mph and 10mph on high, only did it for 7 mins since at the third sprint i started getting shin splint on my left leg, backtracking before that i did elliptical at intensity of 5, 2:1 ratio i don't remember the numbers though, after getting of the treadmill i decided to go and finish at the bike, resting resistance at 5 and high at 10, once again my legs gave out around minute 17 so i continued at a steady pace with resistance set on 5. Overall a pretty good workout i would say.
> 
> Today a received a hear rate monitor strap called WAHOO FITNESS, for the iphone. I wanted to see how many calories do i burn while lifting weights doing the different exercises i perform, such as legs, backs, biceps and triceps, since they are all different there should be a different expenditure of calories at each workout, also i can tell what i burn on cardio and perhaps if the app allows it *throughout the day while at work to have a general knowledge of how many calories am i burning throughout the day compared to my caloric intake*. Starting tomorrow i'll start posting those stats....


Occasionally I do this. Good idea!

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks SteM

----------


## Papiriqui

Okay so cardio was great, SteM i tried running again but is definitely not for me, i got shin splint again on the left leg after the second sprint so i returned to the bike to finish the workout. Did bike and stair master today.

HR Monitor, in the morning i used an app that apparently was wrong, 2 hr workout of bicep/tricep burnt 600 cals, 2 hrs in the office with a different app burnt 600 cals, afternoon HIIT cardio and slow paced cardio burtn 1000 cals, could this numbers be right??? i am guessing the morning one was wrong, tomorrow trying the new app for shoulder/traps workout to see what it says. If the numbers with the second app are right i am burning 3000+ cals a day.

----------


## Papiriqui

Great shoulder/traps workout this morning!! Burnt 1184 cals in the 2 hr duration according the app and HR monitor. Going to do cardio and a bit of racquetball this afternoon!! Diet still going pretty good, no craves at all, still oatmeal and broccoli are my biggest obtacles, think of changing them for something else, keeping my macros at the same levels even though it might take me a bit longer to lose the weight, or not but it would be easier for me. Not sure yet, i'll think it over this weekend.

Looking forward to the diet this weekend since the weekends i normally dont keep up with it, i eat all healthy diet food but not as many cal as regular days, im a routine guy so the weekend at home is hard for me since i dont have a routine but im hoping to creat one starting tomorrow!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

:Smilie:  that broccoli and oats is sure giving u trouble isnt it pap??  :Smilie:  sweet potatoes r a good substitute.. those r the only 2 carbs i eat...

----------


## Papiriqui

I was thinking ezekiel bread to keep the amount of carbs in check, also in the morning instead of oatmeal do brown rice and lentils pre and post, the sweet potato in the same place as it is and the do 2 more meals with ezekiel bread and no carbs on the last 2 meals. I'll post what i have came up with, but i think is pretty good since i kept it at the same amount of carbs and proteins and stuff.

But yeah 405 those 2 things are really fighting against me man. It's hard specially for me since i dont eat any of that stuff.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i dont either.. i never ate broccoli or oatmeal before this diet.. im a chicken wings on the grill and french fries in the oven /pizza/bbq ribs milk drinking kind of guy  :Smilie:  with a grilled pork chop here and there.. along with white corn on the cob with alot of salt and butter and spaghetti with shredded cheddar cheese LOL

NOT BROCCOLI AND OATMEAL

----------


## Papiriqui

LMFAO!! No what i meant was i dont eat any fruits or vegetables at all, never ever, dont like them. There is no oatmeal back in cuba which is where im from! Even here never had it till now, i know some people who dont do diet but eat oatmeal bc they like it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha.. what did u eat then out of curiosity?? not that i ate a whole lot of veggies before either  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Just regular food, like you but excluding those things, specially cuban food since im cuban and my mom is a great cook, cubans are like chinese we eat rice with everything, everything very fattening!! So the dieta ive done before have been rice and chicken, like the diet i did back in july for 3 months it was all chicken, no rice, 6 times a day plus tilapia at night, i kind of did a keto without knowing, but i lost 30 lbs like that!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

PreWO
1- egg whites (4), 64cal, 16g p, 0g c, 0g f
whole egg (1) 74 cal, 6g p, 0g c, 5g f
Brown rice (Cooked) (1C) 218 cal, 5g p, 46g c, 2g f
Lentils (Uncooked) 1/4 C 120 cal, 10g p, 20g c, 0g f

PostWO
2- Shake 210 cal, 50g p, 0g c, 1g f
Brown rice (Cooked) (1C) 218 cal, 5g p, 46g c, 2g f
Lentils (Uncooked) 1/4 C 120 cal, 10g p, 20g c, 0g f

3- Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f
Sweet potato (3.5oz) 103 cal, 2g p, 24g c, 0g f

4- Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f
Ezekiel Bread (1 Slice) 80 cal, 4g p, 15g c, 1g f

5- Chicken breast (3.5oz) 150 cal, 28g p, 0g c, 3g f
Ezekiel Bread (1 Slice) 80 cal, 4g p, 15g c, 1g f

6-Tilapa (6oz) 180 cal, 45g p, 0g c, 6g f

7- Ground Beef 93/7 (4oz) 170 cal, 23g p, 0g c, 8g f

Total calories = 2087, total protein 264g, total carbs 186g, total fat 35g

----------


## Papiriqui

Eating the pre workout was a really good change, i actually loved it of course!! Eating the post workout not bad but i was full from the pre and also adding the shake, wow, i literally was forcing each spoon full in my mouth, after taking a shower the feeling of fullness got better. I thought for a bit i was going to throw all the food on the floor since my leg workout is so intense but nothing happen, phewww. Weight in today was definitely a disappointment since last week i was at 220, sometime in the middle of the week i was at 220 and today in the morning i was at 222.2 lbs, this weekend again i did not keep up the consistency of the diet during the week, i get lazy and i do not eat as many times as i should like during the week. I will definitely change that this weekend. Also i was a little distracted this past few weeks and lost a little bit of focus but that distraction is gone now and i can happily say i am back on track and aiming to begin this week as the first step to lose those extra pounds.

Today with the pre workout i also took the NO Xplode along with creatine, BCAA, glutamine, as i was not sure the carbs were going to be enough to fuel my workout, i will keep drinking it this week for the same reason until i get my caffeine pills by the end of the week. Did racquetball on saturday for 2 hrs and apparently burnt off 1700 cals, todays leg workout was good with the exceptions of a small injury/discomfort behind my right knee, i think is due to the extensive HIIT cardio since all my sessions involve heavily legs so they are not recuperating like they used to before.

On another note, do you guys get killed by BACK workout?? i have that this wednesday and since i contract my abs a lot, i am always left out of breath i am afraid my breakfast/pre w/o will be all over the floor, not cool!!

Todays leg workout of 2 hrs apparently burnt off 1200.

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a good HIIT cardio session, 30/30 bike and stair master...Macros for today are as above, nothing changed.

----------


## Back In Black

How soon after your pre workout meal do you work out?

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finished eating it, 4:50am i start working out around 5 to 5:05 am so is like 10-15 min difference

----------


## Papiriqui

Weight in today, came back in st 220.0lbs  :Smilie:  HAPPY! Going to get some pain in my chest, dumbells today!! Pictures are in the phone will post them in a few hrs when i get to work!

----------


## Back In Black

> Just finished eating it, 4:50am i start working out around 5 to 5:05 am so is like 10-15 min difference


Yep, that'd make me wanna puke too. I have to wait at least an hour after eating til I can train comfortably. Try reducing the amount of carbs to about 25g and see how you feel on that.

----------


## Papiriqui

That was exactly my thought for tomorrow SteM!! I had already prepared the food for 2 days so tonight i will reduce the amount for the next 2 days and see how it goes. Thanks bud...

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh pap i dont have that prob in the am cuz thats when i do my cardio and i do it on empty stomach.. 

i always eat at 1030 and lift at 1200...

----------


## Papiriqui

The problem is with this diet i have no life during the week, its all about cooking, cleaning dishes, preping gym bag, shower and sleep. I goto LA Fitness and in the afternoons you have to make a line to use the equipment, i used to do the opposite and do cardio in the morning and weights afternoon but i disnt have this lifestyle. Now im on a schedule!!

Also there are a lot of 16 yr olds that are using the gum as the new hang out spot instead of working out, so weights in the afternoon is definitely out of the question!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh pap i suppose im lucky and take my wife for granted when it comes to preparing my food..all i have to do is grab my bag of food on the way out the door in the am and put dirty containers in the sink after work :Smilie:  i dont have a gym bag i just bring an extra shirt and sometimes xtra shorts..

as far as waiting in line that must suck! fortunately for me my gym is a pice of crap so there is usually no line  :Smilie:  alot of the time i am the *only one there*

----------


## --->>405<<---

funny about the kids hanging out in there  :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i'm sure its nice to have a wife like that, i hope when i get one, shes that good  :Smilie:  cardio around 3-4 pm is not bad but if you get there at 5 you are in for a treat!! I could seitch gums but since from time to time i work at different areas of miami, or have to travel is easy for me since my membership gives me access to all clubs in florida so i never miss, there is always a club close by.

----------


## Papiriqui

Here are the photos i took yesterday night before going to bed, mirror is a little dirty lol

----------


## gbrice75

Damn P, sounds like you're focused as hell. I think I need to get outta my little funk and pull some inspiration from you!  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Wait dont get to excited these are the same photos one front the other side, both taken yesterday lol. But if you would have seen me back in July yeah you would have been impressed!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Wait dont get to excited these are the same photos one front the other side, both taken yesterday lol. But if you would have seen me back in July yeah you would have been impressed!!


I wasn't even referring so much to the photos, moreso about your dedication and the fact that I come on here and see your thread consistently at the top and updated.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Pap, well done on posting pics. We have some work to do but you look like you have some great arms, delts and, specifically upper, chest.

Let's get you down to a little under 200lbs and mate, you're gonna start rocking!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I wasn't even referring so much to the photos, moreso about your dedication and the fact that I come on here and see your thread consistently at the top and updated.


Thanks GB, i appreciate the help and support all of you guys give me and everyone here, trying to focus that help and guidance toward something good  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Pap, well done on posting pics. We have some work to do but you look like you have some great arms, delts and, specifically upper, chest.
> 
> Let's get you down to a little under 200lbs and mate, you're gonna start rocking!


SteM whatever it takes, im already on the right path i think, all i need to do is continue on it and not deviate !!

----------


## Back In Black

Definitely on the right path. Plenty of support on here whenever you need it. Pics every 4 weeks please.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Definitely on the right path. Plenty of support on here whenever you need it. Pics every 4 weeks please.


Thanks SteM, pics will be here, i want to try and get some while posting also but that i need a photographer lol when i find one i will post them!

----------


## SlimmerMe

GREAT IMPROVEMENT! You are doing it!

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks Slim!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good job posting the pics pap.. I was wondering if u would get them up today  :Smilie:  SteM will get u results for sure just keep azking him questions and posting all the stuff u do and questions that come up and ideas u have .. I post weight and bf% every sunday and pics every 4 th sunday.. Me and u can get rippd 2gether with the help of our man SteM  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Ohh i totally agree with you 405, SteM is the guy here and for sure we wont stop until we look something like him !! I mean 40yrs old, my GOD!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Ohh i totally agree with you 405, SteM is the guy here and for sure we wont stop until we look something like him !! I mean 40yrs old, my GOD!!


Ha ha, No pressure then, thanks.

----------


## Papiriqui

HAHAHA right!!

Fantastic workout today, did back extremely good!! I don't think i have felt this good while doing back ever or at least in a very long time!!! SteM i took off the lentils and left the rice, about 40g carbs, felt a lot better, not sure if it was because of the amount of food that got reduced but i didn't feel bad at all.

2 questions i have, 

1- Whats the longest time you can cook chicken for, rice, egg, etc for?? Like yesterday i cooked a batch of chicken for 4 days and obviously is refrigerated but not frozen, how long would it take for it to go bad?? I want to know because if i can cook certain things for the week on sunday it would save me so much time..

2- When i remember this one i'll ask lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL pap i was sitting here reading this last post thinking "he cookd chikn for 4 days!!??" thought u really wanted to make it tender! until i realized what u were asking was how long u could keep the chicken and how many days in advance u could cook it for.. LOL

----------


## Back In Black

Personally I never cook meat more than a day or 2 in advance. I wouldn't want to eat it any more than 3 days old but plenty of folk do. Veggies and rice I cook for 3-4 days at a time. You could always cook a week and freeze half of them.

Pleased your pre workout meal worked better for you. You can now factor in thos carbs you took out into a later carb meal but only if you want to. If not, don't worry, you lose 100cals or so which is ok at your current levels.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy thanksgiving!*

----------


## Papiriqui

Good to know SteM, i'll factor those in today, also i had to add another meal since for some reason my count was a little off, all of the sudden at 3PM i did not have anything to eat, thankfully i could pass by the house and eat some chicken there, now i eat 8 meals instead of seven, i'll try posting the diet today.

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finished my really good bicep/tricep workout, definitely i feel great with the pre workout meal change, the diet today will stay the same except for dinner where i'll eat a little ham and mashed potato, perhaps a slice of turkey, not much into turkey. So i wont stay away from the diet to much, tomorrow shoulder/traps and cardio. Happy Thanksgiving to all, many blessings to all and your families. Stay safe  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Went to the gym today to get some cardio in, actually player racquetball for 2.5 hrs, really good workout for sure. Will go tomorrow to get some more cardio in and help in the process of losing that extra fat!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work pap  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Good Morning gents!! Weight in today came at 219.5 lbs, not much of a difference but at least i broke thru that barrier of 220 i couldnt get past. Excellent leg workout today except for the fact that my left outside quad was giving me issues again, no warm up on saturday before racquetball and this is what happens. Anyways overall good day so far!! Going to do later HIIT Cardio and the home sweet home!!

----------


## Papiriqui

SteM what were the dosages you take of green tea and caffeine?? 200mg caffeine and ??

----------


## Back In Black

> Good Morning gents!! Weight in today came at 219.5 lbs, not much of a difference but at least i broke thru that barrier of 220 i couldnt get past. Excellent leg workout today except for the fact that my left outside quad was giving me issues again, no warm up on saturday before racquetball and this is what happens. Anyways overall good day so far!! Going to do later HIIT Cardio and the home sweet home!!


Is this specifically the quad muscle or is it further round to the side and possibly your TFL?

----------


## Back In Black

> SteM what were the dosages you take of green tea and caffeine?? 200mg caffeine and ??


Well, I just upped my caffeine dosage to 300mg and can 'feel it' much better. Green tea extract is 1000mg.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Is this specifically the quad muscle or is it further round to the side and possibly your TFL?


Yeah left leg outside muscle of the quad!! TFL??

----------


## Papiriqui

> Well, I just upped my caffeine dosage to 300mg and can 'feel it' much better. Green tea extract is 1000mg.


Okay good to know, with 200mg i might now even feel it, have a very high tolerance. Want to start taking it already so i can stop taking the no xplode.

----------


## Back In Black

> Yeah left leg outside muscle of the quad!! TFL??


Otherwise known as the IT Band. It runs down the side of the thigh, difficult to heal and normally aggravated by running and other cardio. But if you feel it in the quad, then it's hopefully just a light strain you can work with.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i can definitely work with it, no problem at all. This saturday i'll just make sure to do elliptical for 10 mins before racquetball to warm up the legs, perhaps a little leg extension.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well day began good, already ate my pro w/o meal and pre w/o supps, weather extremely nice (COLD), now ready to get some chest pain!! Wanted to weight myself and see if the scale had gone down but i didnt, im going to try and weight myself only on Monday mornings, i am drving myself crazy with the scale, literally. Feel a little thin today though!! Good day gents!

SteM i am still taking the pre w/o since the pills havent arrived yet, when they do how do i take my powder glutamine, bcaa, creatine monohydrate?? I have been taking them all with the NO Xplode.

----------


## Back In Black

As long as it's a weights session consume your caffeine and green tea as soon as you wake. Take your creatine with your meal, it needs carbs to be transported to the right place. Pop your bcaa's in your water bottle and sip throughout the workout. As for the glutamine I never noticed any advantage to it whenever I took it but I would suggest taking this with your creatine at meal time. You may also want to take some at the final meal of the day.

Weather is cold here too!

----------


## Papiriqui

Is there a certain amount of these supplements i should be taking daily?? Glutamine, BCAA, Creatine? When i get home i will also post the rest of the things i am taking, im curious to see if i should eliminate some of them or take them at a different time.

----------


## Back In Black

What amounts are you taking of each? Glutamine prob take 5g at each time. BCAA's 10g throughout weights workout, same amount before fasted cardio. Creatine? Long time since I took mono but 5g as a rule of thumb. You could also add some to your PWO shake.

----------


## Papiriqui

Glutamine i was taking 5g pre and post, same for creatine, bcaa i was taking 1 scoop pre and post, 1 scoop has 4k mg leucine, 1k mg isoleucine, 1k mg valine. As for the rest i take 3 times a day One A Day MultiVitamin, Chlorophyll 100mg also has Alfalfa 250mg, Green Tea Ex 400mg w/ Vitamin C 60mg, Biotin 5mg, Milk Thistle 500mg, R-ALA 200mg, Omega 3-6-9 also i take at 1 pm with meal 5 and before bed all of these plus 3g glutamine pills, bcaa 920mg leucine, 768mg valine, 312mg isoleucine as pills as well + with the before bed concuction i add ZMA. Let me know if i should be takin some of these off or if i should just use them until i run out.

Biotin & R-ALA i was taking due to the simple carbs i was taking with the shake post workout.

----------


## Papiriqui

Really good back workout today. I feel i am getting a bit more strength, i think is the creatine, i have been taking it for a week already. Havent been able to do cardio this past 2 days, work has been hectic so i've been leaving late. 

I haven weight myself nor will i until Monday morning but i am definitely looking leaner on my chest, arms, back, traps, legs! This is while in the locker that i am pumped after the workout but still i would like to think i am actually burning that fat little by little  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Allright, I like this thread. I'm here for you now, let's make this happen! You have been hitting it hard and making great gains, dial it in before Christmas and see what a lean mean beast you can be.

----------


## Papiriqui

Definitely, thanks for the support tbody  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

My pleasure, we are all heading in the same direction, we might as well travel together.

----------


## Back In Black

> Glutamine i was taking 5g pre and post, same for creatine, bcaa i was taking 1 scoop pre and post, 1 scoop has 4k mg leucine, 1k mg isoleucine, 1k mg valine. As for the rest i take 3 times a day One A Day MultiVitamin, Chlorophyll 100mg also has Alfalfa 250mg, Green Tea Ex 400mg w/ Vitamin C 60mg, Biotin 5mg, Milk Thistle 500mg, R-ALA 200mg, Omega 3-6-9 also i take at 1 pm with meal 5 and before bed all of these plus 3g glutamine pills, bcaa 920mg leucine, 768mg valine, 312mg isoleucine as pills as well + with the before bed concuction i add ZMA. Let me know if i should be takin some of these off or if i should just use them until i run out.
> 
> Biotin & R-ALA i was taking due to the simple carbs i was taking with the shake post workout.


Honestly, I think you are p1ssing alot of money down the pan. I would stick with the new caffeine/green tea combo, bcaa's and creatine. If the multivit is also a multimineral, keep it but 3x a day is probably overkill. If it isn't a multimineral then swap it for one.

Add an omega 3 supplement (fish oil) up to 4-5g per day and factor these into your fat macro's.

Finish the rest off and trust in your new diet to give you most of the nutrients and balance you need.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah thats what i though and of course i needed the master YODA's assistance. Thanks SteM  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Really hope you're not inferring I'm old, green and wrinkly. Not all 3 anyway

----------


## Papiriqui

Hahaha noooooo!!! Just very knowledgeable  :Smilie:  Dude really i wished i looked like you by Jume when i become 28! You kick young peoples ass through and through no doubt!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Well now that i can breath for a minute let me update this thing. Yesterday got some cardio in, finally. HIIT Stair Master 30 mins and bike 30 mins.

Today had a great bicep/tricep workout!! Stomach is feeling a bit weird after taking the Caffeine and Green Tea as soon as i wake up, at 4:00 AM although it's just for a little bit, SteM i am taking a bit more Green Tea since my pills come in 400mg, so i am taking 1200 instead of the 1000.

I am getting very hungry/craving before meal 7, right after i get out of cardio. It is giving me a very hard time, specially when i am not home before 5PM so i can cook my meal. During the day i am perfectly fine but don't know why before meal 7 when i get home i need to eat in like 5 mins or i go crazy, although my will is stronger, still very frustrating, specially since in the pantry there are plenty of things (BAD) to eat.

SteM should i be taking some Caffeine and Green Tea before cardio as well in the afternoon or just pre workout before doing weights?

----------


## tbody66

Papi, how often are you posting progress pics? Stem, how old are you????

----------


## Papiriqui

SteM said every 4 weeks i think, i could post sooner than that. I posted last week. SteM just turned 40!!

----------


## Back In Black

Post 'em as often as you want pap, there'll just be more diff after 4 weeks than 1.

My pre workout caffeine/green tea stack is just that, pre workout. Whether it's cardio, weights or both.

A word on you being hungry after cardio. My PWO shake is also just that, post workout. Whether it's weights or HIIT. If it's post fasted cardio then I just get my normal breakfast asap afterwards.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just stopping by to say...Keep up the good work Papi~

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks Slim!! SteM i thought the same thing on photos, the difference will be more noticeable after 4 weeks than 1. Also remember i do weights at 5AM and Cardio HIIT at 4PM the latest. So i would need Caffeine-Green Tea pre workout for both?? Shake i drink only 1 which is post weight training, should i add another post HIIT Cardio to hold me off just a little?

----------


## Back In Black

> thanks slim!! Stem i thought the same thing on photos, the difference will be more noticeable after 4 weeks than 1. Also remember i do weights at 5am and cardio hiit at 4pm the latest. So i would need caffeine-green tea pre workout for both?? *yep* shake i drink only 1 which is post weight training, should i add another post hiit cardio to hold me off just a little? Yep


bold

----------


## Papiriqui

Hey Master YODA you missed a bold, what happened? j/k lol

EDIT: Macros starting tomorrow will be as follows, 2249 cals, 334p, 146c, 35f

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey Master YODA you missed a bold, what happened? j/k lol
> 
> EDIT: Macros starting tomorrow will be as follows, 2249 cals, 334p, 146c, 35f


Ha ha young padawan. Personally I'd add 10g to your fats and lose 20-30g of protein to make up the calories.

----------


## Papiriqui

Will do master!! LOL

----------


## tbody66

why fasted lifting and non-fasted cardio? seems backwards to me, just curious?

----------


## Papiriqui

I used to do it the other way around when i didnt diet, didt have the hectic schedule i have now that i eat every 2 hrs, in the afternoon the gym gets packed, what takes me 2 hrs in the morning, it takes me 3 in the afternoon. 

So this way i get both done and i finish in time to go home and cook the last 2 meals, thats around 5pm, before i would finish weight lifting at 7-8 pm, since i wake up at 4am to be at the gym at 5am i cant go to sleep after 8pm.

So thys pretty much why i changed it up and to be honest i love it, not having to wait for little kids to stop talking instead of lifting is a dream come true!!

----------


## tbody66

I just couldn't have the energy to pound the heavy weights that early in the am. Props' to you for doing it and loving it, I'm glad it's working for you.

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks Tbody  :Smilie:  Trying my best!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work pap! I dont think i would wanna get up that early and lift either.. So whats the deal with the green tea and caffeine SteM?? That something i need to incorporate as well?? 1000mg green tea and how much caffeine? What is that to promote fatloss?? I need to get supps today.. 

1000mg green tea/day 
?? Caffeine/day
?? Fish oil caps/day

Sry for the hijack pap  :Smilie:  SteM?

----------


## Back In Black

200-400mg caffeine, start at 200 see how you get on. Take with green tea before any workout session (about 30 mins if possible). Mate, I thought I suggested caffeine to you, apologies that I didn't. 

4g of fish oils per day should be enough just factor them into your macro's.

----------


## Papiriqui

Heeeeeey why you hijacking my thread!!!? HAHAHA j/k you 2 are welcome to hijack my thread as many times as you want!! Just make sure you guys dont ask for ransom because i am broke lol.

Just finished shoulder/traps workout, really good. Just need you guys to let me know excercises you do for rear delta?? I do about 3 not sure if they are the best or if i should incorporate more!

SteM i have been using a touch of EVOO to cook chicken, eggs, burger patty, tilapia. I havent incorporated this into the diet as well, i'm going to buy next week the 360 george foreman grill, i think it will make my life a bit easier when cooking those thing and i can remove totally the EVOO and perhaps add the fish oil. I dont measure but i should be using about 2 tbsp for burger and fish and 1 tbsp for about 3 days worth of chicken.

Whats your thought on this??

----------


## --->>405<<---

Me pap i use cast iron skillet and pam and sometimes add a littke soy sauce to chikn and worcestershire to burger.. Those skillets r best when they get "sooty" or blackened  :Smilie:  u shoukd def include evoo in macros.. Like 14g fat per serving and a fair amt cals too... I like pam or someth like it... Love cast iron skillet... Had my wife quit using foreman(dries out and cooks outside fast and inside slow) i dont like it at all!

----------


## --->>405<<---

I think u did but i was still trying to get oriented...

----------


## Papiriqui

I use a non stick pan and it works great!! I guess i'll just remove the EVOO either way, anyways i dont think the food will stick which is what i was worried about!

The george forman grill, i agree it kind of dries out the meat, but my burgers are very thin and wide plus i eat them (medium), the chicken breast i kind of make steaks out of them so they are thinner, i cook them fast so they kind of sear and juices are kept, which it would be the same thing in the GF grill, the difference is i can put it and walk away for 2 mins and come back an take them out, now when i cook i have to be standing in front of the stove to wait and turn them.

----------


## Papiriqui

Feel bummed out right now, just got out of the dermatologist, they removed a (mole) i guess you would call it, right forearm near the wrist, they are sending it out for biopsy, could be a melatoma i think is spelled, anyways i have a few stitches and i cant lift ways until the 14th i grt them removed. Cardio and it has to be stationary and legs that dont need my forearm, so that leaves me with seated calves, seated hams, leg extensions, and cardio!!! This sucks, havent missed a lift day since July 5th....

----------


## Back In Black

Leg press too! Don't sweat it mate, your health is more important than 2 weeks in the gym lifting. Besides, you get to do extra cardio and, as you are on a cut, that's a good thing.

Definitely need to include EVOO in your macro's. ALthough it's not a great oil for cooking at high temps. Canola is a better choice for higher temps.

Good luck mate, when do you get results?

----------


## bavz01

Yer good luck with the results pap I had 1 taken off last year thankfully it wasn't a melonola always a worry though!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Early next week. Is it okay if i do 2 hr cardio fasted inthe morning and 1 hr in the afternoon as usual?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Yer good luck with the results pap I had 1 taken off last year thankfully it wasn't a melonola always a worry though!!


Thanks bavz, much appreciated. Not really worried, stopped worrying about things i really cant change, it is what it is regardless of the results! Hopefully good news, even though i dont know what happens next if bad news lol

----------


## Back In Black

> Early next week. Is it okay if i do 2 hr cardio fasted inthe morning and 1 hr in the afternoon as usual?


I wouldn't go over 60 mins fasted. But yes, you can do afternoon too. Alot of competing b'builders will do 2 or even 3 sets of cardio a day for a period pre comp. Just make sure pre fasted you are taking in 10g BCAA's along with caffeine and green tea.

----------


## Papiriqui

> I wouldn't go over 60 mins fasted. But yes, you can do afternoon too. Alot of competing b'builders will do 2 or even 3 sets of cardio a day for a period pre comp. Just make sure pre fasted you are taking in 10g BCAA's along with caffeine and green tea.


What i'll do is wake up at 4:30 instead of the usual 4:00 be at the gym at 5:30, 1 hr cardio and about 30 mins of abs, that will still keep me at the same time frame as before, i dont want to get up at 5am, might get used to it lol

----------


## tbody66

Sorry about the temporary set-back, maximize the time with the cardio and hit the legs as hard as you can!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Sorry about the temporary set-back, maximize the time with the cardio and hit the legs as hard as you can!


Thanks T! Thats the plan  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

So here i am after i tried the iphone app but is a piece of crap!! Always crashing, connection issues, etc.

Did good HIIT Cardio 30/30 bike and stair master as it is about the only 2 types of cardio i can do after my little cut in the arm lol. For some reason, not paranoid or anything but either the body is getting more stamina which obviously should happen but i am not burning as much calories in my cardio sessions.

SteM since i started taking the caffeine/green tea stack i have been sweating less, specially today at cardio, took it before cardio today for the first time and i noticed a sweated a lot less than every other day where is dripping down my elbows. Is that normal?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Pap sry to hear bout ur setback man... Happens to all of us  :Smilie:  but cardio and diet make the fat fall off !! Hit it hard buddy  :Smilie:  im thinkn of upping my cardio to 60 mins myself.. But now tomorrow LOL

----------


## tbody66

Does anyone know how I feel about cardio???

----------


## Papiriqui

Hahaha yeah T i read that in another post, unfortunately i dont have a choice and when i do i still dont have a choice, i hate it but i've come to love it because it will give me results!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Does anyone know how I feel about cardio???


im curious???

----------


## Papiriqui

I'll let TBODY answer that one lol

----------


## Papiriqui

Very simple question and i should have asked a while back since i need an answer now but anyways, SteM when you said 10g BCAA pre fastes cardio, what do you mean?? 10g in weight or 10g of actual BCAA?? My powder bcaa has like 4000mg of 1 thing 1000mg of another and 1000mg of another, how could i measure 10g when is like that?

----------


## tbody66

1000 mg is 1g

----------


## Papiriqui

> 1000 mg is 1g


Yeah i know that part T, so that means each of my serving has 6g of BCAA of leucine valine etc combined??

----------


## Papiriqui

I am feeling so QUEAZY from the bcaa pre fasted is not even funny. Had to step off the bike and all if not i was gonna spill my guts out, right mow on the stair master feeling the same way. I am going to cut my fastes cardio short today since i am feeling this way for some reason! 20/20 bike and stair master!

----------


## Back In Black

> Yeah i know that part T, so that means each of my serving has 6g of BCAA of leucine valine etc combined??


That's right 6g. If you have scales that measure as low as 10g just weigh out 10g of actual powder.

Not sure about the less sweating thing. But don't 'sweat it', it's not an issue how little you sweat unless it causes you to overheat!

How do you know you aren't burning as many cals? Do you wear a heart rate monitor? As you get lighter you will burn less calories anyway.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yes HR monitor connected to my iPhone, yes i am burning a bit less, not that big of a deal, can definitely feel the difference in stamina specially when playing racquetball which is another form of HIIT and anaerobic exercise. Okay i'll measure it from now on by weight.

SteM should i add to the protein shake the same amount? When drinking it pre fasted what should i drink the BCAA with? Plain water? Tried that today and tasted like asssssss (not that i know what that tastes like).

----------


## Papiriqui

I am referencing this thread here form SlimmersMe thread, very interesting reading. Anyone welcome to use  :Wink: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TtqZLmA5uoB

----------


## Papiriqui

Good news!!!!! Just weighted myself a few minutes ago and i am at 215.3 lbs, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees lol Really really happy!

----------


## Back In Black

> Yes HR monitor connected to my iPhone, yes i am burning a bit less, not that big of a deal, can definitely feel the difference in stamina specially when playing racquetball which is another form of HIIT and anaerobic exercise. Okay i'll measure it from now on by weight.
> 
> SteM should i add to the protein shake the same amount? When drinking it pre fasted what should i drink the BCAA with? Plain water? Tried that today and tasted like asssssss (not that i know what that tastes like).


As you get fitter your resting heart rate drops. That makes it more difficult to get your heart rate as high as you used to. That, coupled with the fact you are lighter, makes you burn less cals. But you now have less weight to lose so really don't worry about the few cals difference.

BCAA's do taste like ass you're right. I add a little no added sugar fruit cordial and a splash of water to mine.

Your protein shake should already contain some BCAA's, check how much. I don't add any to a post workout shke, I don't see the need. You could always have another 10g post workout without the shake and then go straight to a real meal.

----------


## Back In Black

> Good news!!!!! Just weighted myself a few minutes ago and i am at 215.3 lbs, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees lol Really really happy!


Not that you're taking any notice of the scales anymore!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Sweet pap.. What did u start at and when?

----------


## Back In Black

Down 10lbs in 5 weeks, that's pretty much textbook IMO.

----------


## Papiriqui

> As you get fitter your resting heart rate drops. That makes it more difficult to get your heart rate as high as you used to. That, coupled with the fact you are lighter, makes you burn less cals. But you now have less weight to lose so really don't worry about the few cals difference.
> 
> BCAA's do taste like ass you're right. I add a little no added sugar fruit cordial and a splash of water to mine.
> 
> *Your protein shake should already contain some BCAA's, check how much.* I don't add any to a post workout shke, I don't see the need. You could always have another 10g post workout without the shake and then go straight to a real meal.


It has 13g BCAA, i just wasnt sure if it was accurate or if i should trust it, but i do trust you lol.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Sweet pap.. What did u start at and when?


Well i originally started back in July 5th when i was at 250 lbs, had broken up with g/f and decided it was time to change my eating habits and lifestyle. When i got into this site, sometime around October i believe i was at 230 lbs which is when i did the BodPod. Have been in kind of a plateau around 220 lbs for quite a while so now i am happy to see the movement. I dont have pictures of myself like i posted here back when i was at 250 lbs so you guys could see the difference, didnt use to take progress pictures, never have. Wish i did though  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Down 10lbs in 5 weeks, that's *pretty much textbook* IMO.


What does that mean ?? lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> Not that you're taking any notice of the scales anymore!


HAHAHA dude you really dont miss a thing, really good memory as well. I was going to wait for Monday morning but since in the weekends im in the room mostly the entire day and the scale is right there on the floor, is hard to resist. I was going to weight myself as soon as i woke up but i forgot and remembered once i was already home and said, what the hell.

Although i was crossing my fingers the whole time hoping at least i was 1 lb off, when i saw the 215 i started going in my head thinking i was going up, then i remembered that i was at 220 lbs, pheeeew for a second there i was about to slap myself.

----------


## tbody66

> That's right 6g. If you have scales that measure as low as 10g just weigh out 10g of actual powder.
> 
> Not sure about the less sweating thing. But don't 'sweat it', it's not an issue how little you sweat unless it causes you to overheat!
> 
> How do you know you aren't burning as many cals? Do you wear a heart rate monitor? As you get lighter you will burn less calories anyway.


And another thing that is a downside to the very overrated and counter-productive devil called CARDIO is that the better shape you get into your body burns less and less calories. Cardio-vascular activity increases your ability to perform said activity with less stress and strain on the body, it's like a drug(not the good kind) the more you do the more you need to accomplish the same previous result! Build more muscle and you will burn more fat!

----------


## Papiriqui

> And another thing that is a downside to the very overrated and counter-productive devil called CARDIO is that the better shape you get into your body burns less and less calories. Cardio-vascular activity increases your ability to perform said activity with less stress and strain on the body, it's like a drug(not the good kind) the more you do the more you need to accomplish the same previous result! Build more muscle and you will burn more fat!


Good to know Tbody, I can always increase resistance and go faster and harder, that way i can always keep the body burning at the same rate or close to it, i'll try that on Monday. i'll wait until after the 14 to get my stitches out and then it is on like donkey kong

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I am referencing this thread here form SlimmersMe thread, very interesting reading. Anyone welcome to use 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TtqZLmA5uoB


Happy you found this wealth of info from Phate who I hope returns sooner than later....

And CONGRATS on your continued success here. Looking better and better. Keep it up Papi~

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> And another thing that is a downside to the very overrated and counter-productive devil called CARDIO is that the better shape you get into your body burns less and less calories. Cardio-vascular activity increases your ability to perform said activity with less stress and strain on the body, it's like a drug(not the good kind) the more you do the more you need to accomplish the same previous result! Build more muscle and you will burn more fat!


I really can't believe that you're gonna start right back with your bull shit anti-cardio rhetoric again. The OP has seen great success from his diet + cardio program thus far and you're gonna tell him that the best way to burn BF is by adding LBM? Here's a wake up call for you: in order to gain LBM you must eat at a caloric excess and if your diet is dialed in, you can gain mostly lean tissue but you will gain BF as well. In the long term this minimal amount of LBM gained will burn more calories, but the benefits of doing cardio whether gaining or cutting cannot be denied. The absolute best way to lose BF while maintaining muscle mass is by keeping calories relatively high, or as high as possible, while creating a caloric deficit via cardio. 

You have read 1 book (yes, I even know which book, The Cardio Free Diet by Jim Karas) that supports your ignorant opinion. That book is complete bull shit and is written for people who are too lazy and don't have the self-discipline or mental fortitude to do cardio on a regular basis. The fact is he is the only one that supports this opinion (except for you). I know people and there are people on this board who have more than 100lbs of LBM more than you at a BF% 15% less than you who do cardio 6 days a week year round. Cardio is not counterproductive as you say. How can increasing your metabolic rate (which allows you to eat more w/o gaining BF), lowering your resting HR, lowering your BP, increasing your insulin sensitivity and nutrient partitioning, and improving your circulation be counterproductive, all while burning excess calories? 

Also, keep in mind that this is a steroid forum, so don't even get me started on the benefits of cardio while taking exogenous hormones that have been proven to compromise CV performance as well as cause CV related diseases.

If you don't like to do cardio or are too weak minded to do it on a regular basis or if you actually really do believe that it is counterproductive I could care less. You can do whatever you want, but please don't be spreading this ignorant advise to the people on this forum who are seeing great success from their hard work and cardio.

----------


## tbody66

Papi, I sincerely apologize for using your thread to replay a long-standing difference of opinions, I fully support you continuing your current course of action(if it ain't broke, don't fix it). 

Sgt. Hartman, I have read and re-read your post. Other than some stronger than necessary language and overtly personal attacks towards my personage, I appreciate and respect your opinion. I am even willing to fully agree with you. A few notes of consideration contrary to your posted information 1. I personally know people who have substantially more muscle than I do with single digit bodyfat that do even less cardio than I do. 2. I have made what I would consider to be better gains in LBM than most people I have personally known in the gym, without the cardio. I do not consider myself to be ignorant about cardio, though I will even more readily admit I am not an expert on the subject. My haste and over-zealousness is probably stemmed from the "cardio-only" crowd. I have lifted weights consistently for 30 years, with injury breaks throughout, I was not a good person when I consumed alcoholic beverages so I stopped drinking november 2nd 1986 and haven't had even a taste since, so I wouldn't think I lack self discipline. I respect your opinion and most all of your posts, I am hurt by the weak minded reference and don't know (other than our disagreement over this topic) what would earn me this ire in your eyes. Please accept my apologies for presenting my opinion in an incomplete manner or in a way that seemed as if I believed it to be the only viewpoint with any validity.

----------


## Papiriqui

You guys go ahead, this is all a learning thread and everyone has their opinion regarding the same issues whether is cardio, diet, suplements, etc i respect them all equally, i just go with i believe is the best for me or whatever has or i think will work for me. So no offense taken. Both of you have been supportive, have great advices and opinions, they are certainly appreciated here  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

this is pretty good here pap  :Smilie:  i tell u what im wondering (and let me say theres no way in hell id even consider not doing cardio) but according to my elliptical machine i burn approx 16 cals/minute for 45 mins = 720cals burned.. i do this 5-6 days/week which equals 3600-4320 cals/week roughly.. what im wondering is how many lbs of lbm i would have to increase from where im at to duplicate these 3500-4000cals and would i be able to continually increase that amt of lbm at a pace that would rival the xtra 3600-4320cals/week im burning due to my cardio? i wouldnt think so and even if i could if i continued to do the cardio it would just be more cals burned per week on top of that burned by accumulation of lbm...

----------


## tbody66

> this is pretty good here pap  i tell u what im wondering (and let me say theres no way in hell id even consider not doing cardio) but according to my elliptical machine i burn approx 16 cals/minute for 45 mins = 720cals burned.. i do this 5-6 days/week which equals 3600-4320 cals/week roughly.. what im wondering is how many lbs of lbm i would have to increase from where im at to duplicate these 3500-4000cals and would i be able to continually increase that amt of lbm at a pace that would rival the xtra 3600-4320cals/week im burning due to my cardio? i wouldnt think so and even if i could if i continued to do the cardio it would just be more cals burned per week on top of that burned by accumulation of lbm...


I believe that is way over-simplification. Obviously we all wish we could just add lean body-mass to burn more calories and keep our bodyfat low. Muscle has a metabolic rate of approx. 15 cals per day at rest, but obviously if you are active you would burn even more. I have read anywhere from 6 - 37 cals mentioned in recent articles. I have even read articles that argue that gaining muscle is not a significant why to burn calories to burn fat. Calorie restriction and cardio have reportedly produced better results. I have always been of the opinion that if you were to change only one thing (diet/cardio/lift) to make a difference in your body composition, but you were to do it absolutely correctly that weight lifting makes the most dramatic short and long term difference in your appearance and your health. Diet would be the second most impactful and cardio last, again, this is just in my opinion. I absolutely believe that having all three dialed in makes the absolute most impact the quickest.

I am even going to be performing cardio myself to test the theory over the next few months, along with a strong lifting program and strict diet.

Both of you boys are making great progress and I wouldn't suggest you stop what is working for you at all!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Other than some stronger than necessary language and overtly personal attacks towards my personage


It was not meant in any way as a personal attack on you - rather an attack on the whole anti-cardio opinion. 




> I personally know people who have substantially more muscle than I do with single digit bodyfat that do even less cardio than I do


My point was not that it is impossible to become lean w/o cardio but rather that there are people who have massive amount of LBM that do cardio on a regular basis and that cardio does not equal LBM loss in any way. There are some people who can become very lean or maintain a fairly low BF% with little or no cardio. More power to them, but my point was large amounts of LBM and cardio are not mutually exclusive.




> I wouldn't think I lack self discipline. I respect your opinion and most all of your posts, I am hurt by the weak minded reference and don't know (other than our disagreement over this topic) what would earn me this ire in your eyes. Please accept my apologies for presenting my opinion in an incomplete manner or in a way that seemed as if I believed it to be the only viewpoint with any validity.


I wasn't saying that you are weak minded, although when I re-read my post it did come across that way. I was making a reference to the fact that IMO weight training is the easy and fun part in all of this. Sticking to a strict diet and cardio program is extremely difficult and requires a lot mental discipline and fortitude. Anyone can go to the gym and lift heavy weights 5 days a week, that's fun and rewarding. But doing cardio 6 days a week while eating a calorie restricted diet requires a great deal of dedication and a mental edge that TBH some people just don't have. 

The reason your post irritated me so much is b/c when I see you post these anti-cardio ideas it seems as though the point in posting them is not necessarily to help the OP but rather to persuade people to agree with the whole anti-cardio opinion. It seems that you're just trying to make a point and convince others of the validity of these ideas. Hopefully I'm wrong as I know that you have helped and continue to try to help many people on this board but that's the feeling I got from reading your post. Pap is having great success from his diet and cardio program and it is so easy to start doubting what you are doing, especially when it is so difficult to keep up consistently, the last thing he needs is hear that his efforts are counter-productive. He's a smart guy though and obviously has formed his own opinions and knows what works for him to reach his goals.

End of hijack - if you want to talk about it more just PM me and we'll get this thread back on track.

----------


## baseline_9

TB, are you trying to argue that increasing LBM to reduce bodyfat percentage (as total weight increases while Fst weight remains the same) is a more effective way of getting leaner than defecate calories and cardio?

I cant work out your point..... Kind of confused

----------


## SlimmerMe

I want to chime in here for a sec since Papi suggested he was up for discussion.

Cardio: from what all I have read here it seems that to lose muscle you would have to do an extreme amount of high intensity cardio over a long period of time. 

On on a side note: Ss far as lifting being the fun part? opposite for me. I can do cardio everyday and love it! And I swear by it to lose the BF. And for me to really take off the BF? 2x's a day in shorter sessions.
My .02

----------


## Papiriqui

> I want to chime in here for a sec since Papi suggested he was up for discussion.
> 
> Cardio: from what all I have read here it seems that to lose muscle you would have to do an extreme amount of high intensity cardio over a long period of time.
> 
> On on a side note: Ss far as lifting being the fun part? opposite for me. I can do cardio everyday and love it! And I swear by it to lose the BF. And for me to really take off the BF? 2x's a day in shorter sessions.
> My .02


I wish i could do cardio twice a day! Only have time to do it once in the afternoon. Now i have 2 weeks which i can and will take full advantage of it, im actually getting to the gym now to do some fasted cardio!

----------


## Back In Black

> TB, are you trying to argue that increasing LBM to reduce bodyfat percentage (as total weight increases while Fst weight remains the same) is a more effective way of getting leaner than defecate calories and cardio?
> 
> I cant work out your point..... Kind of confused


Base, I love the way you spell deficit. PMP every time.

Pap, over time you will learn what works best for YOUR body. After you've cut 2-3 times you will become exceptionally aware of what macro split, what weights routine, what cardio (type, intensity and length) and times of day to eat/perform are right for you. You'll also know how your body reacts to single cheat meals per week as opposed to none for a month or even what a cheat weekend will do to you.

What you have been doing is a relatively basic approach that you are already adapting and changing slightly to suit your lifestyle and requirements. That is what you need to continue doing. Hijacks are all very well and good, but your results are there and, as Tbody says, if it ain't broke don't fix it.

To everybody - choose your cardio wisely. Do a discipline that you dislike least. Get fitter and better - set yourself challenges. Don't worry so much about it destroying muscle, it can actually help with your lifting regime. Even if you don't start to enjoy it you'll find it alot more bearable. It's good for your heart too, you know!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> *Base, I love the way you spell deficit. PMP every time.*
> 
> Pap, over time you will learn what works best for YOUR body. After you've cut 2-3 times you will become exceptionally aware of what macro split, what weights routine, what cardio (type, intensity and length) and times of day to eat/perform are right for you. You'll also know how your body reacts to single cheat meals per week as opposed to none for a month or even what a cheat weekend will do to you.
> 
> What you have been doing is a relatively basic approach that you are already adapting and changing slightly to suit your lifestyle and requirements. That is what you need to continue doing. Hijacks are all very well and good, but your results are there and, as Tbody says, if it ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> To everybody - choose your cardio wisely. Do a discipline that you dislike least. Get fitter and better - set yourself challenges. Don't worry so much about it destroying muscle, it can actually help with your lifting regime. Even if you don't start to enjoy it you'll find it alot more bearable. It's good for your heart too, you know!


LMFAO! Defecate - "to eliminate or expel waste material from the digestive tract via the anus".

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks SteM !! That's why i ask a lot of questions and like hearing everyone's opinion, that way i can choose whatever i think will best serve me, sometimes doesnt work but this is all trial and error until you find what really works for you, like you said. Well put Master Yoda!!

Just finished my fastes cardio, went awesome, didnt take the BCAA's and i didnt feel a thing, (SteM what are the consequences if i dont take bcaa pre fastes) like i said i ramped the intensity on everything, it felt hard but i pushed through! Feeling good today  :Smilie: 

Happy Sunday everyone  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Consequences of no BCAA's pre fasted cardio, especially when doing interval training, is that you will burn more energy from muscle than you would if you took them. Bottom line - TAKE THEM BEFORE YOUR FASTED CARDIO.

----------


## tbody66

Sgt. Hartman: I am coming around to a broader thought process on this, thanks for taking the time to respond, I do respect and appreciate you and your views.

Base: I think you have something here, the defacator's weight loss guide, curious as to what that meal plan would look like, hay and bark???

Stem: I love the way you put it, post #208 was a fantastic, non-biased, accurate assessment of our discussion, thank you for being level headed and articulating our issue with balance!

Slim: I love you for being you, but still love a girl with muscle tone not just simple lack of fat! Keep lifting!

Papi: Great thread, great progress, thanks for letting us in on all you are going through on the way to where you are going.

----------


## gbrice75

Wow... A lot has transpired... and I'm late to the party. 

There's really nothing I can add that hasn't already been discussed. Most of you already know my thoughts re: cardio. I do cardio, lots of it. Upping my cardio game helped me catapult past a slump that I wallowed in for nearly a year. It rounds out any training routine IMHO.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Consequences of no BCAA's pre fasted cardio, especially when doing interval training, is that you will burn more energy from muscle than you would if you took them. Bottom line - TAKE THEM BEFORE YOUR FASTED CARDIO.


HAHAHA you got it buddy!

----------


## Papiriqui

> As you get fitter your resting heart rate drops. That makes it more difficult to get your heart rate as high as you used to. That, coupled with the fact you are lighter, makes you burn less cals. But you now have less weight to lose so really don't worry about the few cals difference.
> 
> BCAA's do taste like ass you're right. I add a little *no added sugar fruit cordial* and a splash of water to mine.
> 
> Your protein shake should already contain some BCAA's, check how much. I don't add any to a post workout shke, I don't see the need. You could always have another 10g post workout without the shake and then go straight to a real meal.


I just looked it up because i had never heard of this before, where could i get it?? Grocery store?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Wow... A lot has transpired... and I'm late to the party. 
> 
> There's really nothing I can add that hasn't already been discussed. Most of you already know my thoughts re: cardio. I do cardio, lots of it. Upping my cardio game helped me catapult past a slump that I wallowed in for nearly a year. *It rounds out any training routine IMHO.*


Thanks for stopping by GB and yes i agree with you, cardio makes it all better not to mention is good for you.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well Happy Monday to everyone, just got to the gym to do whatever leg exercises i can and the rest will be cardio!

----------


## Back In Black

> I just looked it up because i had never heard of this before, where could i get it?? Grocery store?


It's probably something else you have a different name for over there. Maybe you call it a concentrate? Bottled fruit juice you add water too to make a long drink. Or something else low cal to mask the taste.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap as far as the bcaas go i use *body mortar* and it has a lemonish flavor and its not bad at all.. actually kind of good .. i mix 1 scoop in a bottle with about 12 oz of water..shake for 60 secs and chug... easy .. i would have thought the nausea would have been more associated with the caffeine than the bcaa..

----------


## Papiriqui

> hey pap as far as the bcaas go i use body mortar and it has a lemonish flavor and its not bad at all.. actually kind of good .. i mix 1 scoop in a bottle with about 12 oz of water..shake for 60 secs and chug... easy .. i would have thought the nausea would have been more associated with the caffeine than the bcaa..


Well apparently not because yesterday i took the caffeine/green tea and it was perfectly fine!

I have to look that up 405, where do you get that?? Regular grocery store?? 

SteM we do have juice concentrates but i dont believe is the same, i looked it up and it gave me how to make it. I'll try looking for both of what you guys recommended if not i'll add like 3oz of the most natural orange juice i can find and some water.

----------


## --->>405<<---

no i got it from a health food store here in savannah ga.. the guy who owns it used to be a competitive bodybuilder.. i got the body mortar for like 40bucks rite when i started and i take 1 scoop before fastd cardio and i bet i still have 2 or 3 weeks left ..so thats like 15$/month or so...check it out..they can prob mail it to u

----------


## --->>405<<---

sry this is the rite one.. u may have to call.. im not very internet smart  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

i sent u a PM PAP lemme know if u get it.. im not great with computers  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Re: BCAA's - my go-to is Purple Wraath by Controlled Labs, but it's a bit pricey. Xtend is decent too, and a tad cheaper than PR.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Re: BCAA's - *my go-to is Purple Wraath* by Controlled Labs, but it's a bit pricey. Xtend is decent too, and a tad cheaper than PR.


grape or purple lemonade??

----------


## Papiriqui

> Re: BCAA's - my go-to is Purple Wraath by Controlled Labs, but it's a bit pricey. Xtend is decent too, and a tad cheaper than PR.


This could work, i'll look into it. Thanks GB

----------


## Papiriqui

> i sent u a PM PAP lemme know if u get it.. im not great with computers


I got it bud, thanks!

----------


## gbrice75

> grape or purple lemonade??


Grape all the way. That lemonade flavor is nauseating IMO!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Grape all the way. That lemonade flavor is nauseating IMO!


Im opening the laptop now to look into it, price wise i dont know, the bcaa i use from infinite labs is not cheap and the container is reaaaaaally small, so it might not be much of a damage.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Grape all the way. That lemonade flavor is nauseating IMO!


good deal thx

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i can get it for $50.99 with 90 servings, not bad. The 1 i buy has 20 servin for 20.00 so is about the aame price. Purple wrath i'll take it just this 2 weeks and on weekends when i do fastes cardio, normally i dont so it will last me for quite sometime!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slim: I love you for being you, but still love a girl with muscle tone not just simple lack of fat! Keep lifting!


I am LIFTING! and lifting and lifting and appreciate reminding me to lift more Tbody~




> Re: BCAA's - my go-to is Purple Wraath by Controlled Labs, but it's a bit pricey. Xtend is decent too, and a tad cheaper than PR.


Yep Purple Wrath is the way to go. 




> Grape all the way. That lemonade flavor is nauseating IMO!


X 2 on picking Purple
And adding to the list: Macro Greens and Miracle Reds? They are great too....

----------


## tbody66

Another great day, keep it up! Let us know how the leg/cardio goes.

----------


## SlimmerMe

and ps: we love you for being you too Tbody.......(I don't have an edit button otherwise I would have added this to my post above Papi)

----------


## Papiriqui

Well first day of leg/cardio. Did leg extension, seated leg curls, 3 calves macines including leg press, leg press, dont know the name but i did the machine for inside and outside of thigh. Cardio did 20 mins in bike HIIT of course. Some more cardio later in the afternoon!

Tomorrow will be the first day of fasted cardio in the am and also cardio in the pm. Should be a good week for the scale  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well first day of leg/cardio. Did leg extension, seated leg curls, 3 calves macines including leg press, leg press, dont know the name but i did the machine for inside and outside of thigh. Cardio did 20 mins in bike HIIT of course. Some more cardio later in the afternoon!
> 
> *Tomorrow will be the first day of fasted cardio in the am and also cardio in the pm. Should be a good week for the scale*


and watch the BF melt off......Glad to hear this plan Papi~

----------


## tbody66

> Well first day of leg/cardio. Did leg extension, seated leg curls, 3 calves macines including leg press, leg press, dont know the name but i did the machine for inside and outside of thigh. Cardio did 20 mins in bike HIIT of course. Some more cardio later in the afternoon!
> 
> Tomorrow will be the first day of fasted cardio in the am and also cardio in the pm. Should be a good week for the scale


I haven't seen a pic of your calves, so don't know what you need there, but curious as to if you are doing 21's there ( toes in/toes out/toes straight ) ? Also the tempo for the calf exercises should be different. Those machines that you don't know the name of are probably pink they are called "For Girls Only"  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

This is only for the next 2 weeks though, since i have 4 stitches in my right forearm i really cant lift anything, not even do cardio where i move my arm, stationary cardio ONLY!! So since i cant lift weights might as well do extra cardio!! I think i might be getting addicted to cardio lol. Body fat wise i really wont know except for mirror since i dont do fat caliper, i do bodpod every 8 weeks, so it'll be a while before i get my bf checked, although i cant wait to go to the bodpod  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> I haven't seen a pic of your calves, so don't know what you need there, but curious as to if you are doing 21's there ( toes in/toes out/toes straight ) ? Also the tempo for the calf exercises should be different. Those machines that you don't know the name of are probably pink they are called "For Girls Only"


HAHAHA yeah is kind of for girls only but it does work, specially the inside of the leg! Hey real men wear pink baby!! LMAO

No T i am not doing 21's, as matter of fact, first time i hear it. I do believe my calves need a major improvement, even though they are far greater than when i started doing legs, i dont know about 6-8 months ago i started doing legs consistenly, before that it was never!

Now i am a leg freak, my hams are definitely there, my glutes look waaaaay better, my quads as well, all with a bit of fat over it  :Smilie: 

The problem with pictures is i dont have anyone to take them for me!!

----------


## tbody66

> HAHAHA yeah is kind of for girls only but it does work, specially the inside of the leg! Hey real men wear pink baby!! LMAO
> 
> No T i am not doing 21's, as matter of fact, first time i hear it. I do believe my calves need a major improvement, even though they are far greater than when i started doing legs, i dont know about 6-8 months ago i started doing legs consistenly, before that it was never!
> 
> Now i am a leg freak, my hams are definitely there, my glutes look waaaaay better, my quads as well, all with a bit of fat over it 
> 
> The problem with pictures is i dont have anyone to take them for me!!


Hit your calves every other day and alternate how you perform the exercises. IE: mon: twenty-ones, you do this with heavy weight ( I use the leg press machine and just do toe presses) start with your toes in/heels out (I keep knees locked) and do seven reps, slow and steady with the weight coming into the shin for a brief pause and full stretch then toes away as far as you can with a brief pause at the top, again for seven full reps, then turn your toes out and your heels in and do the same thing for seven more reps then toes straight above the heels for the last seven You should be able to use 150 lbs to start with (depends on your equipment obviously) if they are too easy up the weight, do three sets of these. Wed: Lighten the weight up but stick with toe presses, on these you will keep the toes straight up and down five sets of 25 reps each, a little faster pace here but still with a pause at top and bottom. Alternate this every other day and watch your calves grow.

The next time you find another male using those leg machines you were talking about, ask him to take your picture, I'm sure he won't mind  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Hmmm... I use leg machines as part of my routine. Inner/outer abductor, calf raises, etc. However I also squat and deadlift balls to the wall.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hit your calves every other day and alternate how you perform the exercises. IE: mon: twenty-ones, you do this with heavy weight ( I use the leg press machine and just do toe presses) start with your toes in/heels out (I keep knees locked) and do seven reps, slow and steady with the weight coming into the shin for a brief pause and full stretch then toes away as far as you can with a brief pause at the top, again for seven full reps, then turn your toes out and your heels in and do the same thing for seven more reps then toes straight above the heels for the last seven You should be able to use 150 lbs to start with (depends on your equipment obviously) if they are too easy up the weight, do three sets of these. Wed: Lighten the weight up but stick with toe presses, on these you will keep the toes straight up and down five sets of 25 reps each, a little faster pace here but still with a pause at top and bottom. Alternate this every other day and watch your calves grow.
> 
> The next time you find another male using those leg machines you were talking about, ask him to take your picture, I'm sure he won't mind


LMFAO ^^^ i'll try this (the toe exercises) that is. When you say toes, you mean the only thing touching the leg press is my toes correct?? I do now with a bit more then my toes but i do with 360lbs.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hmmm... I use leg machines as part of my routine. Inner/outer abductor, calf raises, etc. However I also squat and deadlift balls to the wall.


Yeah i do too, i just cant right now, not until Monday De***ber 19 due to some stitches in right forearm.

----------


## Back In Black

Can you guys get cheap bulk powders so you just buy BCAA's and not the additional stuff that supp co's charge alot for? To make it more palatable just add a small amount of splenda or if you can get zero sugar kool aid powder or something, add a bit of that?

Pap, HIIT cardio on the bike is gonna help your calves too, trust me.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well my BCAA powder is expensive whether it has flavor or not, but the cool aid idea aint bad!! 

Let's see if i can take a phoo on the weekend, i'll try swinging by my sisters house to see if she can take a picture of me posing including legs and calves, otherwise i'll never be able to post a photo unless is me infront of a mirror

----------


## Papiriqui

At the gym right now to start my first fastes cardio of the next 2 weeks!! Drank my 12g BCAA, lets hope i dont get nauseous like that last time.

----------


## tbody66

You can have the balls of your feet on the platform, but you turn your toes towards each other with your heels kicked out (feet a little less than shoulder width apart.

Good luck with the cardio and BCAA's.

----------


## Papiriqui

> You can have the balls of your feet on the platform, but you turn your toes towards each other with your heels kicked out (feet a little less than shoulder width apart.
> 
> Good luck with the cardio and BCAA's.


Gotcha, will try that tomorrow!

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i did 50 minutes of cardio, 30/20 bike and treadmill, bike went rather well, started getting nauseous after 15 mins, pushed through and finished that, got on the floor and laid down a couple mins to compose myself. Went on to the treadmill to walk at 3.0 mph but i was nauseous the entire time but i managed to pushed through for 20 mins but i couldn't go the 30 nor did i do it to fast.

All in all i felt like shit the entire time, couldn't do abs, just walked down the stairs into the locker room and sat on the couch and fell asleep hoping it would go away by 7:00 AM which it did so i was able to drink my pwo shake and eat my lentils.

I am not sure but i don't think BCAA's fasted and I are getting along, thats twice; i am not sure if i will be trying a third time, the worst part is the wasted morning for me.

Now what i need are suggestions, alternatives, perhaps take the NO Xplode along with the BCAA's as i was taking it before which it was not giving me any problems, but perhaps that defeats the purpose.

I need major advices, alternatives, suggestions, etc.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well i did 50 minutes of cardio, 30/20 bike and treadmill, bike went rather well, started getting *nauseous* after 15 mins, pushed through and finished that, *got on the floor and laid down a couple mins to compose myself.* Went on to the treadmill to walk at 3.0 mph but i was nauseous the entire time but i managed to pushed through for 20 mins but i couldn't go the 30 nor did i do it to fast.
> 
> All in all i felt like shit the entire time, couldn't do abs, just walked down the stairs into the locker room and *sat on the couch and fell asleep hoping it would go away* by 7:00 AM which it did so i was able to drink my pwo shake and eat my lentils.
> 
> I am not sure but i don't think BCAA's fasted and I are getting along, thats twice; i am not sure if i will be trying a third time, the worst part is the wasted morning for me.
> 
> Now what i need are suggestions, alternatives, perhaps take the NO Xplode along with the BCAA's as i was taking it before which it was not giving me any problems, but perhaps that defeats the purpose.
> 
> I need major advices, alternatives, suggestions, etc.


This is not good to hear. Have you had your glucose levels checked? and your blood pressure? any blood work of late? Any other symptoms?

----------


## Back In Black

Is there anything else in your BCAA's? Did you add caffeine to the mix?

----------


## Papiriqui

> This is not good to hear. Have you had your glucose levels checked? and your blood pressure? any blood work of late? Any other symptoms?


Last time i had blood work was back in July, everything perfect! No other symptoms! Just my stomach on my throat lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> Is there anything else in your BCAA's? Did you add caffeine to the mix?


Well yes the caffeine/green tea stack!! But before i stopped using the NO XPLODE (which had BCAA, glutamine, creatine) i was taking caffeine/green tea as well, i did that for like 2 days, no problems at all. Saturday when i tried caffeine/green tea plus the BCAA i had the same issue, yesterday since i had legs i took the NO XPLODE (same as above) plus caffeine/green tea, no problems at all. Today i try the caffeine/green tea plus BCAA and i got the same results as saturday.... ????

----------


## Papiriqui

I have been taking BCAA for a few months now without a hitch! Is just either the combination of caffeine/green tea + BCAA on empty stomach or the BCAA on empty stomach by itself. Either or

----------


## tbody66

I have no ideas for you. But you have my sympathy.

----------


## Papiriqui

> I have no ideas for you. But you have my sympathy.


Thanks Bud!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey pap have u tried just bcaa without caffeine and green tea??? If not and i had to pick id drop the caffeine and green tea on fasted cardio mornings and just do the bcaa...

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hey pap have u tried just bcaa without caffeine and green tea??? If not and i had to pick id drop the caffeine and green tea on fasted cardio mornings and just do the bcaa...


Honestly havent tried it, i can try that tomorrow morning! Also i want to know if taking NO XPLODE with bcaa would defeat the purpose of fasted cardio??

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh pap uve seen my progress and i dont (as of yet) take any caffeine or green tea.. All i take is bcaa in the am.. I know with me and caffeine the symptoms u r decribing seem more relAted to the caffeine.. Just my opinion.. I know uve taken caffeine w/o bcaa and been ok.. 

The only other suggestion i would have for u is if taking just the bcaa doesnt work tomorrow u may wanna try a difft brand..

----------


## Papiriqui

> Yeh pap uve seen my progress and i dont (as of yet) take any caffeine or green tea.. All i take is bcaa in the am.. I know with me and caffeine the symptoms u r decribing seem more relAted to the caffeine.. Just my opinion.. I know uve taken caffeine w/o bcaa and been ok..
> 
> The only other suggestion i would have for u is if taking just the bcaa doesnt work tomorrow u may wanna try a difft brand..


The weird part is ice been taking that BCAA brand for a few months now, caffeine ive taking it for a week now. Tomorrow we'll see if it is the BCAA since i will take it by itself. Fingers crossed!! Dont want another morning going to waste!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finished 60 mins of cardio 40 mins HIIT, 20/20/20 treadmill incline speed 3.5 miles incline 12, bike/stair master HIIT !!!

Took 400mg caffeine/1200mg green tea not the slightest problem, other than feeling the food i ate 5 mins before cardio in my throat, everything went great!

Feeling good, at least the entire day dis not go to waste!

----------


## tbody66

What about not taking anything before the fasted cardio? I drink 16oz of water with a caffeine tablet and bayer AM aspirin and don't feel sick. Of course I don't go at it too hard.

----------


## Papiriqui

The problem with that is as per SteM that your body will turn to muscle for energy, thats why bcaa pre fasted is recommended!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Have u been takn that caffeine on empty stomach before??

----------


## Back In Black

> Just finished 60 mins of cardio 40 mins HIIT, 20/20/20 treadmill incline speed 3.5 miles incline 12, bike/stair master HIIT !!!
> 
> Took 400mg caffeine/1200mg green tea not the slightest problem, other than feeling the food i ate 5 mins before cardio in my throat, everything went great!
> 
> Feeling good, at least the entire day dis not go to waste!


You eat 5 mins before cardio? Man I'd puke it all up, I have to wait about 2 hours before I can do HIIT to allow the food to settle.

If you are ok on fasted cardio with just BCAA's then just stick with that. A bit of caffeine is Not worth losing workout time for.

----------


## Papiriqui

> You eat 5 mins before cardio? Man I'd puke it all up, I have to wait about 2 hours before I can do HIIT to allow the food to settle.
> 
> If you are ok on fasted cardio with just BCAA's then just stick with that. A bit of caffeine is Not worth losing workout time for.


Well sometimes i eat 20 mins before, normally i dont have time to eat that long in advance, yet again i dont feel like throwing up, just feel the food up in mu neck for the first 15 mins, not big of a deal.

I took caffeine on empty stomach in sunday after the ordeal of being queazy on saturday, i have been taking caffeine for almost 2 weeks on empty and not, no problems, i have been taking bcaa for longer but never on empty!!

Today i took the morning off, had to do some OT yesterday night, so went to sleep at 12:30 AM ad i was also carrying a 2 hrs depravation from monday night, so i was not going to wake up at 4am lol. Have more OT tonight but im rested, will try empty stomach with just BCAA an lets hope is not that, i hope it was just the mix.

----------


## Back In Black

Maybe try halving the BCAA's on your next fasted cardio, see if that helps. If it still causes probs you just need to drop them for fasted cardio.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah SteM that's what i will try to do tomorrow morning fasted, worse case scenario and the BCAA fasted is causing the issue, what would be the alternatives? Are there any?? Perhaps 1 scoop of whey? I mean i am not doing fasted for to long anyways is just till friday next week, after that i start lifting weights again.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah SteM that's what i will try to do tomorrow morning fasted, worse case scenario and the BCAA fasted is causing the issue, what would be the alternatives? Are there any?? Perhaps 1 scoop of whey? I mean i am not doing fasted for to long anyways is just till friday next week, after that i start lifting weights again.


i pondered this before, the whey, and that would not be fasted so to speak. you shouldn't be doing HIIT fasted anyways, save that for after workouts or stand alone cardio. HIIT is mainly used for depleting glycogen stores and not prefered when doing fasted cardio. low and slow in the AM for fasted cardio. great work by the way!

----------


## Papiriqui

> i pondered this before, the whey, and that would not be fasted so to speak. you shouldn't be doing HIIT fasted anyways, save that for after workouts or stand alone cardio. HIIT is mainly used for depleting glycogen stores and not prefered when doing fasted cardio. low and slow in the AM for fasted cardio. great work by the way!


Good to know!! Thanks cajun!

----------


## Back In Black

> i pondered this before, the whey, and that would not be fasted so to speak. you shouldn't be doing HIIT fasted anyways, save that for after workouts or stand alone cardio. HIIT is mainly used for depleting glycogen stores and not prefered when doing fasted cardio. low and slow in the AM for fasted cardio. great work by the way!


IMHO fasted HIIT is fine for those whose bodyfat is in excess of 15%. Bodyfat is muscle sparing to an extent and I urge most people with bf over 18% to do fasted HIIT rather than low intensity steady state.

Agreed on the whey, it means you aren't fasted. If the BCAA's are definitely causing the issue don't worry so much, you're not gonna lose a pound of muscle every session because you haven't had your amino's!

----------


## Papiriqui

> IMHO fasted HIIT is fine for those whose bodyfat is in excess of 15%. Bodyfat is muscle sparing to an extent and I urge most people with bf over 18% to do fasted HIIT rather than low intensity steady state.
> 
> Agreed on the whey, it means you aren't fasted. If the BCAA's are definitely causing the issue don't worry so much, you're not gonna lose a pound of muscle every session because you haven't had your amino's!


Thanks SteM, will let you guys know tomorrow whether is the BCAA or the combination of BCAA caffeine/green tea, as for today i'll do some HIIT cardio in the afternoon!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Another succesful afternoon HIIT Cardio!! I am really starting to fall in love with cardio!! My legs dont necesarily agree but that's okay  :Smilie: 

20/20/10 started with treadmill at 3.5 mph incline @ 15/max, followed by bike resistance 5/10 and finished w/ stair master 1/10 and teice i took it to 12 resistance and let me tell you, when that 1 minute went by i wanted to cut my legs off from the hips!!

----------


## tbody66

Well, it looks as if at least you are doing something, and as much as you can from the sounds of things. There is a lot to be said for all of the information you are being provided. I personally think that if you take bcaa's before a workout that it isn't fasted as well. I preach drinking water upon waking, I think that technically "breaks" your overnight fast and begins waking up the body and jump starting the metabolism. If you do cardio on a water, or water/caffeine, only program I believe you burn even more calories. The theory is that fasted-cardio increases your metabolic rate from the start of the day and throughout. The same has been said for drinking 16 oz of water upon waking. So, there should be some added benefit from combining the two.

----------


## sheytoon

Your doing well Papi - any updated photos?

I found that cardio is a love hate relationship...some days you really fall in love with it and other days you just want to slap the treadmill / Cross trainer!

What i found to work for me any time i start getting that sick feeling is to drop the intensity for a minute, breath deep and then get back in to it...good music helps to as you kind of zone out. I remember at one point when i was running on the treadmill, i really got into the track i was listening to and completely forgot that i was running....weird i know...

----------


## Papiriqui

> Your doing well Papi - any updated photos?
> 
> I found that cardio is a love hate relationship...some days you really fall in love with it and other days you just want to slap the treadmill / Cross trainer!
> 
> What i found to work for me any time i start getting that sick feeling is to drop the intensity for a minute, breath deep and then get back in to it...good music helps to as you kind of zone out. I remember at one point when i was running on the treadmill, i really got into the track i was listening to and completely forgot that i was running....weird i know...


Photos coming in 2 weeks i believe, doing them every 4 weeks, so far i havent had a day where i hate it, is just sometimes my legs are a bit more sore than other days and its hard but other than that, no complaints at all.

The music thing happens to me as well, sometimes i space out but i try not to since i do HIIT and ever 2 mins i got to get my shit on!!

----------


## tbody66

I try to watch Fox news so I can catch up on the latest political stuff

----------


## sheytoon

> Photos coming in 2 weeks i believe, doing them every 4 weeks, so far i havent had a day where i hate it, is just sometimes my legs are a bit more sore than other days and its hard but other than that, no complaints at all.
> 
> The music thing happens to me as well, sometimes i space out but i try not to since i do HIIT and ever 2 mins i got to get my shit on!!


Look forward to the photos  :Smilie: 

Your right zoning out on the HIIT is an issue but only if its during the walking stage  :Smilie:

----------


## sheytoon

> I try to watch Fox news so I can catch up on the latest political stuff


Hahah tbody I dont know how you can do that as if it was me id fall asleep while sprinting on the treadmill and we've all seen how that ends....

----------


## tbody66

at my gym there is a t.v. right in front of four treadmills. We are in the conservative bible belt (which I am very happy for) so the channel is only on fox if it's on news. I actually have been enjoying watching the Republican debates this year. Incredibly entertaining, maybe more entertaining than informative. So I actually know what they are talking about on the news shows in the am, it's kinda cool.

----------


## Papiriqui

In my gyn each machine has its own tv lol, i dont use it, i concentrate on getting the most out of my training!

----------


## tbody66

Me showing up for cardio is the most my training can expect to get out of me at 6am!

----------


## Papiriqui

> me showing up for cardio is the most my training can expect to get out of me at 6am!


^^ lol

----------


## Papiriqui

Good leg workout today, was a bit sleepy throughout, had a great calve workout, shout out to my man TBODY for the advice on that!! Got to do 35 mins on bike at level 7 @ 105 strides/min. Not a bad day!!

----------


## tbody66

I'm glad to hear it. Keep it up and show those wheels in the next photo shoot!

----------


## gbrice75

> In my gyn each machine has its own tv lol, i dont use it, i concentrate on getting the most out of my training!


x2, on all points above!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> x2, on all points above!!


Thanks for stopping by buddy and showing the support!! Cant wait to follow your bulking phase, following your footsteps  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks bro! I intend to absolutely murder these next 6 months! 195-200lbs or bust! I won't disappoint you!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Thanks bro! I intend to absolutely murder these next 6 months! 195-200lbs or bust! I won't disappoint you!


If anyone can do it is you bro!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Okaaay so i did 1:30 of HITT cardio except for treadmill, 20/30/30/10 20 on treadmill at 15 incline @ 3.5 mph, 30 on bike 5 resistance for 2 mins 10 resistance for 1 minute, stair master level 1 for 2 minutes level 10 for 1 minute, close to the end i stepped it up to level 12, back to bike for 10 minutes at level 5.

I was a bit sleepy until i got on the stair master, cant wait for tonight!! I have definitely come to the conclusion that if i start the week off without properly sleeping like my 8 hrs the rest of the week is really bad for me. So i will make sure it doesn't happen again!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work pap.. whatever came of the fasted cardio bcaa nausea deal??

----------


## Papiriqui

> good work pap.. whatever came of the fasted cardio bcaa nausea deal??


Bro to be honest today was the day i could and didnt do it, im a little scare lol tomorrow and sunday i have fastes but i dont think im doing it either. The thing that kills me ia getting my stomach upside down, it will kill my entire day, so far that reason i dont even want to try it again.

----------


## --->>405<<---

so what r u doing? fasted cardio with nuttin in stomach?? no caffeine green tea or bcaa??

----------


## Papiriqui

> so what r u doing? fasted cardio with nuttin in stomach?? no caffeine green tea or bcaa??


Well today i did with a little NO XPLODE since i was tired as hell, started the week with not enough sleep and it killed my entire week, but tomorrow im getting a hair cut and from there heading to the gym and i will be on empty with just some caffeine/green tea..

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, the no xplode is your choice, depending how much you are having depends how many cals you take in. Then you are definitely not fasted. Personally I would save it for your lifting sessions and just stick to caffeine and green tea. If you are that concerned about the whole burning muscle thing then add 1g Vit C to the caffeine/green tea. 

But, as the rest of your diet should be pretty bang on, I wouldn't worry so much about finding an alternative for BCAA's.

----------


## tbody66

Awesome on the 1.5 hr of cardio!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Mate, the no xplode is your choice, depending how much you are having depends how many cals you take in. Then you are definitely not fasted. Personally I would save it for your lifting sessions and just stick to caffeine and green tea. If you are that concerned about the whole burning muscle thing then add 1g Vit C to the caffeine/green tea.
> 
> But, as the rest of your diet should be pretty bang on, I wouldn't worry so much about finding an alternative for BCAA's.


SteM i definitely hear you buddy, i've stayed away from the NO Xplode since the first day you said to drop it, except when i do weights or friday that i needed the extra boost. I feel the caffeine really doesnt do anything in keeping me awake, so thats why i took it. Blame it on the high tolerance. This past week and the coming one have been all on caffeine. 

Jumping subjects i am gettin to the gym right now after getting a hair cut and looking pretty hahaha do some fasted, all i have inside is 400mg caffeine/1200mg green tea since 9am i woke up. Happy Saturday gents!!

----------


## tbody66

Every saturday we have a community breakfast with about a dozen family and friends from church at our local coffee shop, so I went crazy and ate a piece of whole grain dark toast with my six eggs over easy. Then I went to the gym, only open til noon on saturdays here, and had a 15 minute arm only superset-stravaganza! My arms are all swole up! Then 12 minutes in the tanning bed, bought a 12 pack of Dr. Pepper Ten and enjoying some post, numerical climbage!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Every saturday we have a community breakfast with about a dozen family and friends from church at our local coffee shop, so I went crazy and ate a piece of whole grain dark toast with my six eggs over easy. Then I went to the gym, only open til noon on saturdays here, and had a 15 minute arm only superset-stravaganza! My arms are all swole up! Then 12 minutes in the tanning bed, bought a 12 pack of Dr. Pepper Ten and enjoying some post, numerical climbage!


Niceee

----------


## Papiriqui

Well fasted cardio went fantastic, had a little inspiration while at the gym lol. Got a total of 1:30 done!!

20/30/30/10, Started with 20 mins treadmill at 15 incline/3.5 mph, 30 mins bike at 5 resistance for 2 mins and 10 resistance for the 1 minute, 30 mins stair master at level 1 for 2 mins and level 10 for 1 minute, back to bike for 10 minutes at resistance 5 for 10 minutes to finish up a little slower and kind of cool down.

----------


## tbody66

You are nailing this! Keep it up!

----------


## Papiriqui

> You are nailing this! Keep it up!


Thanks man, tryin my best!!

----------


## sheytoon

> at my gym there is a t.v. right in front of four treadmills. We are in the conservative bible belt (which I am very happy for) so the channel is only on fox if it's on news. I actually have been enjoying watching the Republican debates this year. Incredibly entertaining, maybe more entertaining than informative. So I actually know what they are talking about on the news shows in the am, it's kinda cool.


Ahh ok, i saw some of the debates and yes they can be very interesting. Good thing is that they go on for ages so time flies by...and thats perfect for when you doing stationary cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i got some cardio in today as well. 1:30 hrs 30/30/30 starting with treadmill than bike than stair master than protein shake and than home lol.

I think i might have found the culprit of me feeling sick on empty stomach, today i forgot to take the green tea/caffeine early when i woke up so i drank it as i was heading out and i felt sick. I guess my body needs about a good hr before i hit the fasted cardio.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well weight in was @ 210.6 lbs i tell you i am really haaaaaappy  :Smilie:  Using clothes i could no longer fit inside, face a lot thinner, etc

----------


## --->>405<<---

Excellent work pap! keep it coming my man :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Excellent work pap! keep it coming my man


Will do buddy, thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

When is is going to stop raining here?? Damn

On my way to the gym on a 4 hr sleep, so we'll how the performance goes, get my stitches out tomorrow so thats good news, i am going to hit those weights on Monday like never before!!!

By the way the results of the biopsy cMe out negative, good news as well.

----------


## Back In Black

All in all then Pap, a pretty damn good week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I bet your rain is much warmer than the rain here!!

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear the results were negative.

----------


## Papiriqui

> All in all then Pap, a pretty damn good week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I bet your rain is much warmer than the rain here!!


Yeah SteM i am sure it is lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> Glad to hear the results were negative.


Me 2

----------


## Papiriqui

Well all in all i had a pretty good workout, was a little slippy but not as bad as i thought i would be.

30/30/30 started with treadmill, jumped to bike and then stair master. Did a fee sets of side abs and that was it for morning w/o

----------


## tbody66

going and sticking with it will produce the desired results, keep at it and you'll get where you are wanting to!

----------


## Papiriqui

Well to begin i missed yesterday completely on purpose, payed off though. Tuesday night had to put in some OT and ended up going to bed at 0100, had to be at the derm office for removal of stitches at 0830, in the afternoon i decided to just go straight home do meal 7 and go to bed and skip meal 8 since i was completely drained. 

Well today i definitely felt fantastic after going to bed at 20:00, really good leg workout, TBODY baby those calves are killing me but it feels great!! Did 30 mins on bike at level 5.

Going in a bit to get my hour HIIT.

----------


## --->>405<<---

pap glad to hear about ur biopsy results  :Smilie:  mondays gonna be a good day for u!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> pap glad to hear about ur biopsy results  mondays gonna be a good day for u!!


Hell yessss!! I can't wait, Is like a kid at a candy store!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Good workout today!! 20/2010 treadmill/bike/ellyptical.

Did a weight in and was at 209.7  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work pap.. where did u start weight wise again? how long has it been?

----------


## Papiriqui

> good work pap.. where did u start weight wise again? how long has it been?


Started July 5th @ 250 did diet (away from this site) just lots of protein very very little carbs) did that for 3 months, then came
In here at 226 in October when I did the bodpod.

So all in all 6 months 40 lbs

----------


## bavz01

Doing well bro keep it up!!! 

Starting my log jan 1st, I wana get down down from 15% bf to 10 by May.

----------


## tbody66

> Well to begin i missed yesterday completely on purpose, payed off though. Tuesday night had to put in some OT and ended up going to bed at 0100, had to be at the derm office for removal of stitches at 0830, in the afternoon i decided to just go straight home do meal 7 and go to bed and skip meal 8 since i was completely drained. 
> 
> Well today i definitely felt fantastic after going to bed at 20:00, really good leg workout, TBODY baby those calves are killing me but it feels great!! Did 30 mins on bike at level 5.
> 
> Going in a bit to get my hour HIIT.


Leg day was invented for Jesus to show us how much he loves us(when we do it right)




> Started July 5th @ 250 did diet (away from this site) just lots of protein very very little carbs) did that for 3 months, then came
> In here at 226 in October when I did the bodpod.
> 
> So all in all 6 months 40 lbs


Great job, I'm really glad you are here and sharing all of this with all of us!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Doing well bro keep it up!!!
> 
> Starting my log jan 1st, I wana get down down from 15% bf to 10 by May.


Thanks Bavz, yeah buddy start ad lets see those results!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Leg day was invented for Jesus to show us how much he loves us(when we do it right)
> 
> Great job, I'm really glad you are here and sharing all of this with all of us!


Thanks bro, I appreciate all the time everyone takes to read and give their thoughts as well, very much appreciative and thankful to have you guys in this site.

----------


## --->>405<<---

excellent work pap !! 250 down to 209 ..man thats great  :Smilie: 

i havent bought any new clothes yet so every time i put on my clothes now i cant believe that they at one time used to be too tight! i know u can relate  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

You sound happier and happier Papi......GREAT WORK!

----------


## --->>405<<---

2 days off the forum in one week pap?? we need to talk  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> 2 days off the forum in one week pap?? we need to talk


Hahahaha been a little busy but I am still here, right now I am playing some racquetball, been here for the past 2 hrs!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> You sound happier and happier Papi......GREAT WORK!


Yeah Slim I am, this is definitely a game changer for me, it also makes me realize I am getting closer to my goal!! Thanks for stopping by  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

You're doing great P, keep it up!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tbody66

Gonna be busy here for me for a few weeks also, have family here that I normally don't get to see and a full plate, but I'll sure make it in to see how we are all getting along.

----------


## Papiriqui

> You're doing great P, keep it up!!!


Thanks GB  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Gonna be busy here for me for a few weeks also, have family here that I normally don't get to see and a full plate, but I'll sure make it in to see how we are all getting along.


Thanks T.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i am at the gym door waiting to open, excited as i can be, i am going to blow up my legs today and the rest of the body this week! Cant wait to start!

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a great leg workout, although i forgot to start my log, i want to. That way i can post here and get hammered as well for improvements. My legs were shaking when i was in the locker room. Cardio has definitely left its mark, i felt fantastic, not down, not tired, breathing was a million times better, energy as well, i guess the stamina has definitely gone up. All in all very very happy, i cant wait to do chest tomorrow, back wednesday, bicep/tricep thursday and shoulder/traps friday!!

Taking friday off and have monday off as well so very nice 2 short weeks ;-) Happy Monday Gents!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

pap good work bro! i forgot u have ur stitches out rite? glad u had a good workout man.. yeh this week is one to make it thru then next week we can refocus back in the saddle hard again  :Smilie: 

happy monday to ya !(some people may be cursing u for that statement :Smilie: )

----------


## Papiriqui

> pap good work bro! i forgot u have ur stitches out rite? glad u had a good workout man.. yeh this week is one to make it thru then next week we can refocus back in the saddle hard again 
> 
> happy monday to ya !(some people may be cursing u for that statement)


Yeah bro stitches out so its happy times now!! This week as a matter of fact i wont eat out the diet as much, just a little pulled pork i do since we are cubans and perhaps a soda but thats it. Once i discovered pulled pork i stopped eating rice and beans and tostones (once fried plaintains, mashed than refried again) really good, now i just eat pork and a little mojito on it on some bread!

Yeah man i actually like Mondays, is the start of my week, specially with legs, weekends are the hard ones for me because i tend to not follow the diet as i do on the week days (fvcking routine) i wish i wasnt like that, anyways Mondays i look forward to, to continue my commitment and see those results you know.

----------


## tbody66

Details about the leg workout?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Details about the leg workout?


It was great, squats 4 sets including a warm up, leg press 3 sets, lunges 3 sets, seated leg curls 3 sets, leg extensions 3 sets, SLDL 3 sets, leg press calve raises (21) ufffff rough, also did calves seated and repeated 21. 

I wanted to start a log TBODY so I can post here with details as well as be able to increase weight progressively instead of by impulse, but I forgot. If I remember today I'll swing by office depot or staples and get a diary or something so I can start sometime this week. You are the YODA of this stuff so I need your criticism as soon as I start posting specific details  :Smilie: 

Outside the gym to get my chest hammered  :Smilie: 

Yesterday had a great cardio session 20/20/20 treadmill/bike/stair master

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a great chest workout, when i was in the locker without a shirt i started laughing of happiness and excitement, i have never seen my chest look that good, perfectly rounded, most of the fat i had hanging around has left the building, still fat but more attached to the muscle itself. Since the fat has also left the upper abdomen area the chest looks beautiful and thick. I am a happy camper today, i cant wait for back, biceps, triceps, shoulder, traps. Those 2 weeks of intense cardio definitely had a great impact i think. Even thinking if i should take a week off every 2 months just to do cardio??

Changing the subject my glutes are very sore, had issues sitting down on the benches to do chest, lower back sore as well due to dead lifts mostly i think, had issues lowering down as well. I feel like if i hadnt dont legs in 3 months and i take it will feel the same for the chest and the rest of the body as the week goes along.

EDIT: Pictures coming this friday, as well as some poses to show my calves and hams, quads, biceps, abs, chest, traps, back, etc

----------


## tbody66

Looking forward to pics and posting of the workouts, and I have no problem providing suggestions and encouragement.

----------


## Papiriqui

On my way to start my back workout, even though my right thumb hurts because I am an a class A-hole, for being lazy yesterday i twisted it now it hurts when I do some movements.

Anyone has any advice of thumb to get it back to normal fast!? Specially since tomorrow I have bicep/tricep

----------


## --->>405<<---

lookn forward to seein those pics pap!  :Smilie:  

could u elaborate on the lazy thumb incident? sounds like it may be a little funny ... LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

> lookn forward to seein those pics pap! 
> 
> could u elaborate on the lazy thumb incident? sounds like it may be a little funny ... LOL


Actually i was doing chest in a seated iso lateral machine and had a 45lb plate i needed off, so instead of standing up and taking off the plate, i decided while seated to push it off, i did that on the left side and it bounced off so since i didnt that to happen again and perhaps hitting someone in the process i decided as i pushed it off to kind of put my hand above, it bounced off and my right thumb was the one who received the bounce. I dont know if it got pushed in or pushed back, it just hurt, but it is way better today!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Back workout was really good, once again i think the cardio is payin off wen it comes to stamina and better breathing while at higher HR, looked in the locker an my back was massive, compared to before since the fat keeps coming off little by little.

Regarding pictures i have bad news  :Frown:  i will post on Saturday morning the regular ones but the posing will have to wait till Monday night or Tuesday to be posted. I was planning on doing friday but i have to work and my photographer leaves on friday to puerto rico and comes back on Monday night.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Back workout was really good, once again i think the cardio is payin off wen it comes to stamina and better breathing while at higher HR, looked in the locker an my back was massive, compared to before since the fat keeps coming off little by little.
> 
> Regarding pictures i have bad news  i will post on Saturday morning the regular ones but the posing will have to wait till Monday night or Tuesday to be posted. I was planning on doing friday but i have to work and *my photographer leaves on friday* to puerto rico and comes back on Monday night.



well pardon me.. why dont u have ur butler do it instead?  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ funny...

Have a Wonderful Christmas!

----------


## Papiriqui

> well pardon me.. why dont u have ur butler do it instead?


If i had one i would, this girl who is going
To do it for me is leaving to PR, thats why i havent posed before because i didnt have anyone to take the pictures.

----------


## tbody66

whatever.... just do what you can do when you can do it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> well pardon me.. why dont u have ur butler do it instead?


it was a joke people...geeeeez!!! LOL

----------


## tbody66

Housekeepers usually take better pics than butlers, at least from what I've noticed around my mansions and vacation homes.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Housekeepers usually take better pics than butlers, at least from what I've noticed around my mansions and vacation homes.


X2 i have notice that about my estates as well  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> it was a joke people...geeeeez!!! LOL


You think!!?

----------


## Papiriqui

Has a really good workout today, bicep/tricep, a bit dissapointed as i haven't been able to lift as 2 weeks ago, but that is part of the process. I am hoping next week will be better as well as no soreness. Pretty good all in all.

I am taking the afternoon off as i am very sleepy so i want to go home early and have an early bed time. Recharge those batteries  :Smilie:  Happy Day gents!  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i had a really good shoulder/traps workout, not much difference in weight from before i stopped. Afternoon cardio, prep pork butt to smoke tomorrow, 3 hrs of racquetball in the morning as well  :Smilie: 

Happy Friday Gents!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Happy friday pap.. Smoked butt sounds good my man! U like smoked bbq babyback ribs?

----------


## tbody66

Good Friday to you as well. Keep those workouts up and you'll be pleased with the results in no time.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Happy friday pap.. Smoked butt sounds good my man! U like smoked bbq babyback ribs?


I love smoked meat, pretty much anything smoked even though there are not that many good bbq places down here i do love bbq.

----------


## --->>405<<---

I meant more takn babybacks put them in foil pan covered and seasond in oven on 250degrees for 4 hrs then pull out put on smoker with hickory chunks and put on bbq sauce and smoke for 2 hrs basting with the fat and juice that drains into the pan.. Mmmmm mmmm mmmm  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Good Friday to you as well. Keep those workouts up and you'll be pleased with the results in no time.


Thanks T, all i can really complaint right now is how sore i am, even my ear drums hurt lol

----------


## tbody66

Hey, good to hear  :Smilie:  eardrums need love too!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hey, good to hear  eardrums need love too!


^^ hahahaha

----------


## Papiriqui

> I meant more takn babybacks put them in foil pan covered and seasond in oven on 250degrees for 4 hrs then pull out put on smoker with hickory chunks and put on bbq sauce and smoke for 2 hrs basting with the fat and juice that drains into the pan.. Mmmmm mmmm mmmm


Daaaaaaanm that sounds great!!

----------


## tbody66

I made chocolate chip cookie dough with heath bits chips and just ate it without cooking it!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I made chocolate chip cookie dough with heath bits chips and just ate it without cooking it!


You are crazy guy  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

And... your point???

----------


## SlimmerMe

Ribs and cookies and Rudolf is on his way.....

----------


## tbody66

Don't forget Lamb and Oyster Stew!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i tell tou i could not be happier the weekend was over. Like most of you i felt like shit after eating all that crap!! Definitely not worth it, i cant wait till all the holidays are OVER!! 

Had a really good leg workout yesterday followed by 30 mins of intense racquetball. 

Today i had a really good chest workout as well, i think by next monday i should be back on track as far as lifting the same weights as before!!

TBody next week Monday i start the log, my photographer is back so friday is picture day! Sorry for the delay. I had to fire my servants soooo.....

----------


## Papiriqui

> Don't forget Lamb and Oyster Stew!!!


Dont forget el arroz congris, puerco asado, tostones, yuca, y flan de postre lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey pap! Glad to have u back  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Ready to get this cranked up and taken to a whole other level, gentlemen.... Hey what about a "physique transformation contest"????

----------


## Papiriqui

> Ready to get this cranked up and taken to a whole other level, gentlemen.... Hey what about a "physique transformation contest"????


What do you mean?

----------


## Papiriqui

On my way to the gym!! Is currently 0456, im going to kill my back today!! My legs are extremely soreeee, i can barely walk, bend, sit in a toilet, etc

Any suggestions for the legs other than chopping them off??

Ohh forgot, cardio HIIT yesterday afternoon 20/30/10 ellyptical/stair master/bike stair master at level 11, used to be 10, this afternoon will try 12. 11 was good but i could have pushed it a bit more. I dont get tired anymore, my lega are the ones that give up lol

----------


## tbody66

Are you drinking water, taking aspirin, massaging and stretching the muscles as you work them out and afterwards? These are all ways to avoid the severity level of the pain from traumatizing muscle tissue and it's waste by-product generated from subsequent recovery.

----------


## Papiriqui

Water, check, aspirin NO, massaging NO, stretching kind of, i could do stretching before and after each exercise.

----------


## tbody66

> Water, check, aspirin NO, massaging NO, stretching kind of, i could do stretching before and after each exercise.


If you stretch, massage and flex the muscle group worked at the end of each group of exercises that would help. So if you were doing flat bench after performing all of your work sets then stretch the chest, practice flexing the chest and massage the chest, move onto your next exercise and repeat. Do not stretch the muscle before you work it, stretching a cold muscle is not advised.

----------


## Papiriqui

> If you stretch, massage and flex the muscle group worked at the end of each group of exercises that would help. So if you were doing flat bench after performing all of your work sets then stretch the chest, practice flexing the chest and massage the chest, move onto your next exercise and repeat. Do not stretch the muscle before you work it, stretching a cold muscle is not advised.


No stretching before, got it. Now how the hell do i massage my legs?? Let alone my back lol.

I only need the lega which are the ones giving me a hard time, eerything else is sore but a normal sore which im used to and like by the way, mentally makes me think i worked my ass off  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

How's it goin' P?

----------


## tbody66

You plane the muscle in the direction of the grain, or you knead it like dough. You press the palm of your hand into the top of your thigh toward the outside and you push downward, repeat for each muscle in the leg, you could actually even use a piece of wood like a rolling pin.

----------


## Papiriqui

> You plane the muscle in the direction of the grain, or you knead it like dough. You press the palm of your hand into the top of your thigh toward the outside and you push downward, repeat for each muscle in the leg, you could actually even use a piece of wood like a rolling pin.


Hahaha rolling pin, i definitely would prefer to die of soreness than be caught using a rolling pin at the gym. You see my gym LA Fitness is not like the gym 405 goes to lol my gym is full of really hot chicks, and i mean hot. 

I'll try the kneading with the hands and see whats up  :Smilie:  Thanks T

----------


## Papiriqui

> How's it goin' P?


Pretty good GB, slacking a little over the holidays!! I tell you i have never wanted the holidays to end so fast as i do now.

----------


## tbody66

If you watch the Jay Cutler video from after he won his first Mr. O, you'll see his Massage Therapist use a wooden device in order to properly reach the muscles on Jay without wearing himself out and still being able to get deep enough to make a difference. In addition to massaging(you don't have to go deep muscle tissue in the gym) during your workouts for the muscle groups you are using, it's a good idea to regularly schedule deep muscle tissue massages. Since you've let some of your staff go from some of your vacation homes you might be able to afford this. I recommend every two months(especially if you are on a program like me that incorporates a week off from lifting every 8th week) You body needs some time to recover from a deep tissue massage, about two to three days for most people. It is crucial for you to be fully hydrated(and then some) up to and immediately following these massages.

----------


## Papiriqui

Cool

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hahaha rolling pin, *i definitely would prefer to die of soreness than be caught using a rolling pin at the gym*. You see my gym LA Fitness is not like the gym 405 goes to lol my gym is full of really hot chicks, and i mean hot. 
> 
> I'll try the kneading with the hands and see whats up  Thanks T


Now thats freaking hilarious! Thats what u need to do pap.. Next time u go to the gym wait until about 7pm and head on in there with a rolling pin and some massage oil.. U could even wear a baker's hat while u roll ur leg.. Im sure one of those hotties would love to roll ur back.. Just ask her! LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

> Now thats freaking hilarious! Thats what u need to do pap.. Next time u go to the gym wait until about 7pm and head on in there with a rolling pin and some massage oil.. U could even wear a baker's hat while u roll ur leg.. Im sure one of those hotties would love to roll ur back.. Just ask her! LOL


Hahahahahahahaha LMFAO

----------


## tbody66

Nothing but a speedo with that baker's hat to complete the affect!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nothing but a speedo with that baker's hat to complete the affect!


im thinking bright yellow!

----------


## Papiriqui

You 2 are the worst!! You 2 together would be a blast  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

On my way to do shoulder/traps today!! PICTURES ARE COMING after the workout!!

Yesterday had a fantastic bicep/tricep workout, i changed up tricepa and did it back to back like supersets because i was running out of time and i was in major pain!! Loved it  :Wink: 

Wednesday i did cardio afternoon, 20/20/20 ellyptical/stair master/bike, stair master at 12 like i promised. It was great, might take it up to 13 on tuesday and perhaps take it up a level each week.

No cardio yesterday, got off work at 1900.

----------


## tbody66

looking forward to hearing about the workout and seeing those pics!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^x2 where r they at pap!!?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Pretty good GB, slacking a little over the holidays!! I tell you i have never wanted the holidays to end so fast as i do now.


One more day to go.....

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU PAPI!*

----------


## Papiriqui

They are comin today hopefully, havent had time to upload them to my laptop so i can blackout my beautiful face lol

----------


## tbody66

I'll be sure to check in on your thread after Bible Study to see if you have got those pics up!

Have a Blessed and Safe evening!

----------


## Papiriqui

Here are the photos i promised, later but better late than never right!! Don't hammer me on the poses as i do not know a single thing about posing as you can see lol. Definitely needed this photos to show me what i need to work on for sure, i for some reason look a bit different in front of a mirror than i do in this pics, lets blame it on the lighting lol. This saturday i am doing the BodPod as well unless the place cancels or something on their end comes up.



Weight in today was at 211 lbs due to holiday binging, will drop by next Monday for sure, this time no matter what i will stay the course and follow the diet on weekends as i haven't been able to do so, eat as many times i mean.

I will post yesterdays workout and todays in the next post since i have it on the iphone notes so copy and paste from the iphone would be easier.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yesterday was legs and today chest, workout as follows:

Work Out:

Box Squat:
1x15 @ 90 wide
2x10 @ 90 close
3x10 @ 180 wide
4x10 @ 180 close

Leg Press: These are the amount of plates
1x10 @ 16/45
2x10 @ 22/45
3x10 @ 38/45
4x10 @ 8/45

Lunges:

1x20 steps @ 110
2x20 steps @ 110
3x20 steps @ 110

Seated Leg Curls: Individual

1x10 @ 80
2x10 @ 80
3x8 @ 90

Hip Adduction:

1x15 @ 60
2x12 @ 80
3x10 @ 100

Hip Abduction:

1x20 @ 60
2x12 @ 80
3x10 @ 100

Calves Raises Keg Press (21):
Amount of plates

1x21 @ 6/45
2x21 @ 6/45
3x21 @ 6/45

Seated Leg Curls:

1x10 @ 135
2x10 @ 135
3x10 @ 135

Plate Loaded Rotary Calfs:

1x10 @ 135
2x10 @ 135
3x10 @ 135

SLDL:

1x10 @ 90
2x10 @ 180
3x4 @ 230 hands slipped, wasnt wearing straps, felt i could have gone 3 more at least

Incline Chest Dumbells:

1x10 @ 60
2x10 @ 85
3x5 @ 110

Flat Chest Dumbells:

1x10 @ 60 
2x10 @ 80
3x5 @ 110

Decline Bench Dumbells:

1x10 @ 60
2x10 @ 80
3x6 @ 100

Iso-Lateral Bench Press Seated:

1x10 @ 90
2x10 @ 140
3x5 @ 180

Iso-Lateral Wide Chest Seated:

1x10 @ 180
2x10 @ 270
3x3 @ 360
4x3 @ 320

Iso-Lateral Incline Press Seated:

1x10 @ 90
2x10 @ 180
3x5 @ 230

Iso-Lateral, the rest of the sticker is gone lol

1x10 @ 180
2x10 @ 230
3x8 @ 270

Cable Flys Downward:
I dont know if this is stated in kg or lbs, they are all erased.

1x10 @ 25 
2x10 @ 30
3x8 @ 35

Fly Seated:

1x10 @ 160
2x10 @ 180
3x6 @ 200

Cable Fly Upward:
I dont know if this is stated in kg or lbs, they are all erased
1x10 @ 20
2x10 @ 20
3x10 @ 20

----------


## --->>405<<---

Pap! man ur coming along bro  :Smilie:  good work.. keep on trukn.. we still have plenty of time before spring  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Or our July 4th re-union. Hit it harder than you ever have before and then go a little more!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Or our *July 4th re-union.* Hit it harder than you ever have before and then go a little more!


since weve never met in person would it still be calld a* RE*-union?

maybe we should call it our july 4th UNION  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

You are correct sir! But saying having a "family union" sounds a little in-bred to me.(nothing against you southern folk)

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a great back workout today except for the little injury in my lower back, definitely going away.

Pull Ups:

1x15
2x13

Lat Pulldown: Row Handle

1x10 @ 150
2x10 @ 175
3x9 @ 190

Seated Low Rows:

1x10 @ 12
2x10 @ 14
3x12 @ 16 keep in mind machine only has 20 plates

Bar between legs bending over:

1x12 @ 90
2x10 @ 135
3x8 @ 180 injured a bit my back

Iso-Lateral Front Lat Pulldown: Sideways, individual

1x15 @ 45
2x12 @ 70
3x10 @ 90

Iso-Lateral Low Row:

1x10 @ 90 ea
2x10 @ 115 ea
3x4 @ 135 ea didnt want to add to the injury

Iso-Lateral High Row:

1x10 @ 90 ea
2x10 @ 115 ea
3x8 @ 135 ea

Cable Pull Down: i think

1x15 @ 8
2x12 @ 10
3x10 @ 12

Leg Press Calf Raises: 21

1x21 @ 6/45
2x21 @ 6/45
3x21 @ 6/45

TBODY chime in when you get a chance as far as changing a few exercises or taking or adding or whatever your opinion might be.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You are correct sir! But saying having a "family union" sounds a little in-bred to me.(nothing against you southern folk)


LOL no offense taken.. family union..LOL

"honey i think we need to have another family union tonite"..."aww dad again?? we just had one a couple days ago  :Frown: "..

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout, biceps/triceps was excellent!! Lower back still hurts/weak when i try bending down!! My stomach looks the same buy my arms are definitely getting leaner, more mas, more vains, etc

Workout as follows:

Standing Bicep Dumbells:

1x10 @ 35 back to back
1x10 @ 25
2x10 @ 35 back to back
2x10 @ 25
3x10 @ 35 back to back
3x10 @ 25

Standing Curls Wide:

1x10 @ 70
1x10 @ 25 both arms same time likeif i had a curl bar
2x10 @ 90
2x10 @ 25
3x10 @ 100
3x10 @ 25

21's with 45lb bar:

1x21 @ 10
2x21 @ 10
3x21 @ 10

Hammer Curls w/ Dumbells:

1x10 @ 40
2x10 @ 40
3x10 @ 40

Seated Bicep Close Grip: Superset

1x10 @ 70
1x5 @ 45
2x10 @ 70
2x10 @ 45
3x8 @ 70
3x9 @ 45

Seaed Bicep Single Hand:

1x10 @ 25
2x10 @ 25
3x10 @ 25

Arnold:

1x10 @ 40
2x10 @ 40
3x10 @ 40

Cables Crossover Triceps/Curl Bar Down:

1x15 @ 15
2x10 @ 15
3x15 @ 15

Cables Crossover curl bar over head:

1x15 @ 15
2x15 @ 15
3x15 @ 15

Cable Crossover Rope Downwards:

1x10 @ 8
2x10 @ 10
3x10 @ 12

Cable Crossover Handle Forward:

1x10 @ 5
2x10 @ 6
3x8 @ 7

Cable Crossover Concentration/Handle:

1x10 @ 3
2x10 @ 4
3x10 @ 5

Seated behind the head dumbell:

1x20 @ 60
2x15 @ 80
3x15 @ 100

Skull Crushers: Curl bar

1x10 @ 80
2x10 @ 90
3x10 @ 100

----------


## Papiriqui

Well today was another fantastic and successfull workout day, shoulder/traps. Workout went as follows:

Dumbell Side Shoulder:

1x15 @ 15

Seated Dumbell Shoulder:

1x12 @ 50
2x10 @ 60
3x10 @ 60

Front Standing Straight Bar Sholder:

1x10 @ 20
2x10 @ 40
3x8 @ 60

Cable Side Shoulder:

1x10 @ 2
2x10 @ 2
3x10 @ 2

Cable Rotator Cuffs:

1x20 @ 2
2x20 @ 2
3x20 @ 2

Cable Crossover Rear Shoulder:

1x10 @ 4
2x10 @ 4
3x10 @ 4

Crossover Cable Single Hand Reverse Fly:

1x10 @ 2
2x10 @ 2
3x10 @ 2

Smith Machine Front Shoulder Slightly Incline:

1x10 @ 90
2x10 @ 140
3x7 @ 180

Barbell Shrugs:

1x10 @ 70
2x10 @ 70
3x10 @ 70

Dumbell Shrugs:

1x30 @ 90
2x 20 @ 115
3x12 @ 125

Standing Shrugs Machine:

1x30 @ 6/45
2x15 @ 6/45
3x15 @ 6/45

Smith Machine Behind Back Shrugs:

1x30 @ 50
2x40 @ 90
3x25 @ 70

Seated Reverse Fly:

1x10 @ 100
2x10 @ 100
3x10 @ 100

Low Cabke Row Rope Shrugs:

1x12 @ 4
2x10 @ 5
3x10 @ 6

----------


## --->>405<<---

good job pap..  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Okay. I'd like to tweak your whole workout for just 6 weeks. I like your symmetry and size, mostly leaning out would benefit your body. If you have a lagging area it's the legs, but not too far behind. I would personally like to see you performing fewer exercises per bodypart, basic compound movements, probably a 10x10 program with some supplementals to hit a few areas that need topped off that the compounds don't hit as well.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Okay. I'd like to tweak your whole workout for just 6 weeks. I like your symmetry and size, mostly leaning out would benefit your body. If you have a lagging area it's the legs, but not too far behind. I would personally like to see you performing fewer exercises per bodypart, basic compound movements, probably a 10x10 program with some supplementals to hit a few areas that need topped off that the compounds don't hit as well.


You the man TBODY!! It sounds like a good idea, whenever you get a breather tweak it as you like and i'll do my part afterwards on this side. 

Basic compound movements?? No idea what that means!! I agree with the legs also, even though you would have crucified me if you saw them 6 months ago lol. They have come a long way but still need a bit of catching up.

----------


## tbody66

> You the man TBODY!! It sounds like a good idea, whenever you get a breather tweak it as you like and i'll do my part afterwards on this side. 
> 
> Basic compound movements?? No idea what that means!! I agree with the legs also, even though you would have crucified me if you saw them 6 months ago lol. They have come a long way but still need a bit of catching up.


I will get to it this weekend.

Are you left handed?

----------


## Papiriqui

> I will get to it this weekend.
> 
> Are you left handed?


Nope, right handed!!

----------


## tbody66

watch on left wrist, ring on right ring finger, or watch on right wrist ring on left ring finger?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Or why not simply 4th of July Picnic with EVERYTHING WE WANT TO EAT. 

Checking in with ya Papi~ Hope all is well......

----------


## tbody66

> Or why not simply 4th of July Picnic with EVERYTHING WE WANT TO EAT. 
> 
> Checking in with ya Papi~ Hope all is well......


So we all like lean out for the party, have a mini bodybuilding show from all of the members then start a re-load, eating like crazy roman orgy participants for a week, then all go home get back on the boards and start new diets and exercise programs that we learned from each other while we were together and are bodies respond better than ever because of the feeding frenzy!

I like your thinking, young lady!

----------


## Papiriqui

> watch on left wrist, ring on right ring finger, or watch on right wrist ring on left ring finger?


Watch on left hand ring on right hand, ring just because i like it not because of engagement of anything but i took it off. No longer wear it  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Okay so i just finished my bodpod test!!! Here are the results: 

LBM: 164.4 lbs
BF: 21.3%
Weight: 209.7

Im pretty happy with that. 5% bf down, only 2 lbs of lbm lost. I dont think is bad at all right!?

----------


## Papiriqui

Jan 28 is the next test, complimentary. I like the sound of that  :Wink:  This is a good way of knowing what i can get out in 3-4 week period, specially since starting right now 10:56 AM eastern time i will not get off the diet not even slightly to see the results i get.

----------


## tbody66

> Watch on left hand ring on right hand, ring just because i like it not because of engagement of anything but i took it off. No longer wear it


Cool. When I see pics posted you never know what is right and left because several people have to use a mirror. Just for reference in case I see some area that need attention. Do you think it's a sign of being hardcore when you own two wedding rings, one nice white gold with three diamonds, and one tungston/titanium band for lifting?

How long between last test for the results posted from the bodpod?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Cool. When I see pics posted you never know what is right and left because several people have to use a mirror. Just for reference in case I see some area that need attention. Do you think it's a sign of being hardcore when you own two wedding rings, one nice white gold with three diamonds, and one tungston/titanium band for lifting?
> 
> How long between last test for the results posted from the bodpod?


10/2011 bf 26.6% (60.3) lbm 73.4% (166.2)
01/07/12 bf 21.3% (44.6) lbm 78.7% (164.4). 

Well if you are married and obviously have a wedding ring i would use 2, tungsten for working out since it doesnt bend, like the one i have and the gold for wearing regularly. 

In my case i bought just because, i like the look and whatnot but on new years my sister made a comment "isnt a wedding band on the right hand of a guy means his gay" so i did my research and found some lesbians in general use it on the right hand to show their sexuality so i said, as much as i like the ring i dont want people thinking or coming close to thinking im gay. Hence no more wedding band until the day i get married lol

----------


## tbody66

You're not gay?

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^^^lol!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> You're not gay?


Hahahahaha nice one T!!

----------


## tbody66

Papi, I'm writing your program today, tell me what days you can lift and how much time to do so.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Papi, I'm writing your program today, tell me what days you can lift and how much time to do so.


Lift every day monday thru sunday but i would like to keep it monday thru friday, 5:00 am to 7:00 am and afternoons are cardio!! Thanks T

----------


## tbody66

Monday - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves

Bench Press Warm-up the bar x4, the bar x4, 95lbsx3, 135x2, 185x1, 225x1, workout 275x5x5 I want you to be using a 3-0-1 rep tempo
Incline Bench No warm-up 225x5x5 3-0-1 tempo
Military Press 135x5x5
Upright rows ez curl bar with a 25lb on each side, keep the weight into your body, almost touching through the whole range of motion, up to under your chin at the top, pause for a second, lower the weight slow and controlled and stop at your belly button 25repsx5sets super-set these with toe presses for the calves 5 sets of 25 reps
Dips, no added weight, leaning forward 5 sets to failure

Tuesday Back/Biceps/Abs

Bent Rows warm-up 45x11, 95x11, 135x11, workout 185x5x5
v-bar Pull Downs 210x5x5
Barbell curls 45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11 - dropset 125xfailure, 105xfailure, 85xfailure, 65xfailure, 45xfailure
crunches 51x3

Wednesday Legs
Squat warm-up 45x5, 135x5 - workout 225x10x10
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 95x21x3 supersetted with
Toe Presses 21'sx3 (7reps toes in heels out, 7 reps heels in toes out, 7 reps straight up and down)

Thursday Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Abs

Incline DB Press warm-up 20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 50x5, workout 60x25x3
Flat DB Press 60x25x3
Decline DB Press 60x25x3
Triple Threat DB raises monster-set front raises, side raises rear raises, 25lbsx25 front, 20lbsx25 sides 10lbsx25 rears repeat three times through
Reverse Grip Skull Crushers - EZ Curl bar with a 10 on each side 25reps, 5 sets super-setted with
Bicycles 51reps - 5 sets

Friday Back/Biceps/Calves
Wide Grip Pull Downs 120x25x5
V-Bar Seated Rows 150x25x5
DB Hammer Curls 35x11, 45x11, 55x11
DB Preacher Curls 35x25x5 super-setted with
Standing Calf Raises 135lbsx25x5

----------


## Papiriqui

Weight in this morning @ 208.9 lbs. workout went as follows:

Monday:
Bench Press:
Barx 4
Barx4
140x3
180x2
230x1
270x1 at this point i realized that i should have been counting the weight of the bar, which is why it explains i was lifting more lol.
275x4
275x4
265x5
265x4
265x3

Incline Bench Press:

225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

Seated Mith Machine Military Press:

135x5 now this is HARDCORE!!
135x3 standing no smith
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5

Upright Rows EZ Curl:

70x12,9,4 i had to change to the 70lbs fixed ez curl, the ez curl you add weight to, the weights hit my elbows
70x12,9,4 at this pount my shoulders, traps, wrists, forearms are in very intense pain!!
40x25 shoulders are on FIRE!! This is a 40lb fixed ez curl bar
40x23,2 could do the 25 straight through, i am in real pain!
40x13,12 shoulders and wrist in extreme pain!

Toe Presses Leg Press:

180x25 these are being done separate, realized it was supposed to be super set with upright rows to late
180x20,5
180x25 holy crap i want to chop my lega of from the knee down
180x24
180x25

Dips:

1x30 reps
2x20
3x15
4x13
5x11

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy monday pap  :Smilie:  good workout!

----------


## bavz01

Hey paps looks like your still smashing it!!!! Just had a look at ya pics, wow what a difference. Do you think this log has helped you out a lot????? Started my cutting log yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you are tearing it up Papi. funny about you forgeting to add the weight of the bar. thats why i look at it at moving iron around instead of numbers. mind over matter!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hey paps looks like your still smashing it!!!! Just had a look at ya pics, wow what a difference. Do you think this log has helped you out a lot????? Started my cutting log yesterday


Yeah the log definitely has helped!! Glad you started yours, log as much as you can. Its good to keep track and motivation, people will chime i. Which helps and support as well for motivation purposes. Great thread, i'll be checking your thread out and help out as much as i can as well as provide some motivation which is always needed  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> looks like you are tearing it up Papi. funny about you forgeting to add the weight of the bar. thats why i look at it at moving iron around instead of numbers. mind over matter!


Yeah buddy trying too! Thanks for stopping by  :Wink:  Yeah the bar issue was funny, the thing is that is a new workout that TBODY designed for me so today was the first day and i had to read it in the phone and improvise!

----------


## tbody66

Very well done, I hope you hated.....errrr.... I mean...liked it! Was anything too easy?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Very well done, I hope you hated.....errrr.... I mean...liked it! Was anything too easy?


Yeah the part where i wanted to kill you lol, it was different but definitely liked it. shoulders was hard, chest im not even going to mention, the ez bar was by far the most i have experienced in a while!!

Had to improv with some weights since you made the workout for Arnold, changed the weights to a more manageable weight, i could do all reps and sets but it was still very difficult, in some i had to stop and relax for 3 sec to be able to continue. All in all i like pain when i work out so thanks for that and thanks for taking the time to design this work. Really appreciate it  :Wink: 

Now on another note, what the hell is 3-0-1 motion or whatever you said?

----------


## tbody66

It's a tempo, which means the eccentric-midpint-concentric parts of the exercise. For bench press, as an example, you are on the bench under the bar and you unrack the weight, when your elbows break and you start to lower the bar you are performing the eccentric(negative) part of the exercise, when the bar touches your chest you are at the midpoint and as you press it up and lock your arms out that is the concentric(positive) part of the exercise. On a 3-0-1 tempo you want it to take 3 seconds to lower the weight, pause for 0 seconds at the midpoint and 1 second to press it up. The only thing that will probably be foreign to you is the 3 seconds to lower the weight, since 2/3rds of our size and strength come from the negative part of the exercise if we are focused on this part being intentional we will absolutely see increased gains. A key part is that the bar still moves consistently through the lowering part of the exercise, not drop and stop, drop and stop, so you will have to let the weight keep moving down in a completely controlled manner while taking a one-thousand one, one-thousand two, one-thousand three count as it is just then touching your chest, then explode into the weight and press it back up as quickly as possible, then repeat.

----------


## Papiriqui

Gotcha, not what i did today since i did not know what it meant but definitely will perform that way tomorrow!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Monday - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves
> 
> Bench Press Warm-up the bar x4, the bar x4, 95lbsx3, 135x2, 185x1, 225x1, workout 275x5x5 I want you to be using a 3-0-1 rep tempo
> Incline Bench No warm-up 225x5x5 3-0-1 tempo
> Military Press 135x5x5
> Upright rows ez curl bar with a 25lb on each side, keep the weight into your body, almost touching through the whole range of motion, up to under your chin at the top, pause for a second, lower the weight slow and controlled and stop at your belly button 25repsx5sets super-set these with toe presses for the calves 5 sets of 25 reps
> Dips, no added weight, leaning forward 5 sets to failure
> 
> Tuesday Back/Biceps/Abs
> ...


Let me know this highlighted items so i can move forward starting tomorrow!!

----------


## tbody66

wide grip pull-downs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC1UK-fHrys
v-bar seated rows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFxmvCb4FyU&feature=fvsr
bicycles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixQGJ3Ja-2I
crunches http://www.youtube.com/user/sixpacks...?v=4uQtPyWkXcc the 2:40 second mark on this one
v-b ar pull downs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFxmvCb4FyU&feature=fvsr
bent rows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xlBxIMqh3A

----------


## --->>405<<---

tbody gets it dun dont he pap!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> tbody gets it dun dont he pap!!!


Yes he does!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Another great workout today as well!! Workout goes as follows:

V-Bar Pull Down:

210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5

Barbell Curls:

45x11 easy
65x11 easy
85x11 easy
105x11 hard
125x8 really hard, swinged a bit
105x14 wow
85x16 holy crap
65x28
45x40 ohh my goooooood

Crunches:

1x28,11,9,3 im in so much pain
2x24,22,5 more pain
3x21,20,10 woooooow i wonder if i'd be able to use my abs tomorrow to get up from bed!?

20 min cardio in bike, slow and strady to kill time!

EDIT: forgot to add the bent rows:

45x11 fairly easy pausing half to 1 second on top, after watching the video you posted T.
95x11 fairly easy
135x11 okay
185x5 okay just a bit of pressure on lower back so took my time not to sprain it or mess it up
185x5 same as above
185x5 same as above
185x5 same as above
185x5 same as above

----------


## tbody66

Great job, Papi! I know you will grow!

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like a great workout to me! how is your diet treating ya?

----------


## Papiriqui

Pretty good buddy!! I am very focused since i will be doing a bodpod test on Jan 28, 3 weeks from now. I have been doing the diet good so far except for weekends where i dont follow my outlined macro split and stuff but this next 2 weeks i want to do full 7 days a week to kind of find out what kind of results i get after 3 weeks of strict consistent diet.

Hopefully i will be amazed. Should be 200 lbs or less by than. Fingers crossed  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Double post!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Great job, Papi! I know you will grow!


Well as far as results i cant really tell yet but my shoulders are really sore from yesterdays workout. I feel good when i workout, you know like soreness and pumps and veins all out and cramps. It really feels great!!

Have faith in the workout you gave me as well as pushing myself as always specially to new challenges, i trust your knowledge as well. You said this was for 6 weeks? We'll see by then. Thanks again for taking the time to create this workout as well as answering my questions and stuff TBODY. Thanks a million!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pretty good buddy!! I am very focused since i will be doing a bodpod test on Jan 28, 3 weeks from now. I have been doing the diet good so far except for weekends where i dont follow my outlined macro split and stuff but this next 2 weeks i want to do full 7 days a week to kind of find out what kind of results i get after 3 weeks of strict consistent diet.
> 
> Hopefully i will be amazed. Should be 200 lbs or less by than. Fingers crossed


just keep up the hard work like you have been!

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks buddy!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keeping fingers crossed too!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Keeping fingers crossed too!


Thanks Slim!!!

----------


## tbody66

> Well as far as results i cant really tell yet but my shoulders are really sore from yesterdays workout. I feel good when i workout, you know like soreness and pumps and veins all out and cramps. It really feels great!!
> 
> Have faith in the workout you gave me as well as pushing myself as always specially to new challenges, i trust your knowledge as well. You said this was for 6 weeks? We'll see by then. Thanks again for taking the time to create this workout as well as answering my questions and stuff TBODY. Thanks a million!!


It truly is my pleasure.

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a great leg workout, felt a bit weird in the sence that i was not that sore, my legs were just really tired!!

Workout goes as follows:

Squat:

45x5
135x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10 someday i will let you know how i did these 10 sets of 10 reps

SLDL: superset w/ toe presses

21x3 @ 95
21x3 @ 115
21x3 @ 135

Toe Presses: superset w/ SLDL
7x7x7 @ 270 lbs
7x7x7 @ 270 lbs
7x7x7 @ 270 lbs

22 mins cardio on bike steady pace

TBODY i had to improv w/ SLDL since weight was way to easy.

T i need you to give me a good video on squats!!! Im a visual guy, and will pick up technique, posture, etc faster from cideo rather than text. My legs were dead but not as sore as when i do my regular leg workout. After 2nd set with 225 i had to start wearing my belt because i started jiggleing my back so, also remember i do box squat as for me so far i have gotten used to it as well as it puts less pressure on mu lower back and knees, but please if you have a video send it my way!!

----------


## RaginCajun

pap, just go on youtube and look for, 'how to perform a perfect squat," or something like that. squats are my favorite exercise!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hitting it hard pap!  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

They are one of my fav too and i do a perfect box squat i just need to perform a perfect regular squat lol

----------


## tbody66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfNlx...eature=related I like this form, feet a little past shoulder width apart, toes slightly turned out, butt drops in the hole making sure the hip goes lower than the knee, every rep. It's okay if you don't lock out at top.

----------


## Papiriqui

I'll check it out in a bit, thanks T!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

check this out . Post 19

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...23#post5859723

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok pap bring the blackened seasoning recipe on man! i know ur cuban and all but i am a spicy food eating freakizoid!! so no worries there.. as a matter of fact i love blackened anything and have not been able to find a good blackened seasoning anywhere! so please at ur earliest convenience let me have it  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Papi is cuban??? And not gay??? I can just here him saying, "say hello to my little friend" on his wedding night.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Papi is cuban??? And not gay??? I can just here him saying, "say hello to my little friend" on his wedding night.


Thank god for dark tints!!! Because i am LMFAO!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Papi is cuban??? And not gay??? I can just here him saying, "say hello to my little friend" on his wedding night.


Funny i had the same thought except difft quote: "im a political refugee from "kubah".." LOL

----------


## tbody66

I made a video today of me squatting and posted it on youtube, go to my thread and check out the link. It's soooooooooooo cool.

----------


## Papiriqui

First things first, weight in came in at 208.3 lbs compared to 209.2 on 1-1-12, 208.9 on 1-9-12. Pretty happy with that!!

As well as i can see a big difference on the stomach as well. Pretty excited!!

Had an extremely great workout, by far the most pain i have ever experienced on my chest ever!!!

Workout goes as follows:

Incline DB Press:

20x5
30x5
40x5
50x5
60x20 ohh my god!!! My chest hurts so muuuuuuuch!!
60x20 holy fvck!! T you mofo, this is the worst pain ive ever had i think!
60x19 wtf!!! Im in so much pain is not even funny, i like pain but this is torture!!! No doubt

Flat DB Press:

60x20 no words any more
60x18 sorry T but my chest and arms already giving up even though i look like a dumb ass shaking my chest w/ my hands to massage it
60x20 the boob shaking idea was good, it relaxed my chest enough for me to be able to do 20  :Wink: 

Decline DB Press:

60x20 barely, if i farted at that point i would have broken the miror which is about 30' away from me
60x20 a bit easier than first set but noy easy enough to go beyond 20 lol
60x20 wow i am so glad cheat is done!!

Triple Threat DB Raises:

25x25 front 18,7 fvvvvvvvvvck
20x25 side 6,10,9
10x25 rear i dont know how i finished this first triple threat, let alone how am i going to do 2 more!!
25x25 front, laughing out loud at this point
30x25 lateral, 10, 10, 
10x25 rear 
25x25 front, swinging like a monkey in a zoo
20x25 lateral, 13, 12
10x25 rear, 15, 10

Reverse Grip Skull Crushers:

40x25
40x25
40x25

Bicycles:

1x51 superset w/ reverse grip SC
2x51 same as above, 37, 14
3x51 same as above, 30, 21

T i could not do 5 sets because i was already late for work as it was, thanks to the intense pain/soreness in my chest so resting had to be extended a bit.

----------


## --->>405<<---

get it pap!

----------


## Papiriqui

> First things first, weight in came in at 208.3 lbs compared to 209.2 on 1-1-12, 208.9 on 1-9-12. Pretty happy with that!!
> 
> As well as i can see a big difference on the stomach as well. Pretty excited!!
> 
> Had an extremely great workout, by far the most pain i have ever experienced on my chest ever!!!
> 
> Workout goes as follows:
> 
> Incline DB Press:
> ...


Sorry typo, just realized the weight in is wrong, came in 203.8 lbs  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> Sorry typo, just realized the weight in is wrong, came in 203.8 lbs


Now, that is a result. See what happens when you follow your macro's every day!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Now, that is a result. See what happens when you follow your macro's every day!


Yeah bro! That's why i will stay commited for the remainder of the time!

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows:

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down:

125x25 uffff my forearms are on fiiiiireeeee, felt pretty good though, best lat pull down by far
125x21,4
125x25
125x25
125x25

V-Bar Seated Rows:

150x18, 7
150x20, 5
150x20, 5
150x16, 9
150x15, 10

DB Hanmer Curls:

35x11
45x11
55x11

DB Preacher Curls Seated Single Hand:

35x24
35x20, 5
35x16, 9
35x19, 6R, 17, 8L
35x15, 10R, 10, 9, 6

Standing Calf Raises:

120x25
120x25
120x25
120x25
120x25

My legs arw so sore i can barely sit down on the toilet, let alone bring my legs up to put my sucks on lol. I am walking like robocop!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yeah bro! That's why i will stay commited for the remainder of the time!


That's it. Plain and simple.

----------


## tbody66

I am so glad to hear you describing in detail about the affects of the workouts. I did post some videos today for back and biceps, just so you can see if your form is how I would have you doing them. I am truly proud of what you are accomplishing, and I know you will keep it up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am amazed at the weight you guys throw around in the gym.

----------


## tbody66

Dude, are you now MIA???

----------


## Papiriqui

> Dude, are you now MIA???


My bad T, weekends i barely open the laptop, let me rephrase that, i dont open a laptop, i now remember my perpa abd decided to come in here and check lol.

Thanks for the comments and yes i am trying to make the best of what you instructed me to do as well as giving
It my all. I will be checking the videos shortly as well as downloading them into my iphone so i can see them as i work out!!

3 hrs + of racquetball today with 3k calories burnt, now in bed since i am deaaaad!!

----------


## tbody66

> My bad T, weekends i barely open the laptop, let me rephrase that, i dont open a laptop, i now remember my perpa abd decided to come in here and check lol.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and yes i am trying to make the best of what you instructed me to do as well as giving
> It my all. I will be checking the videos shortly as well as downloading them into my iphone so i can see them as i work out!!
> 
> 3 hrs + of racquetball today with 3k calories burnt, now in bed since i am deaaaad!!


I had no doubts about your intensity!

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows: 

Monday:
Bench Press:

Bar x 4
Bar x 4
95x3
135x2
185x1
225x1
275x1 really hard, barely avle to take it off the rack, heavy as hell, its apparent i am either losing strength or i dont know what the hell is going on
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

Incline Bench Press:

225x5 struggling a lot, too heavy!
185x5
185x5
185x5
205x5

Military Press:

95x5
105x5
105x5
105x5
115x5

Upright Rows EZ Curl:

75x18, 7
75x15, 10
75x15, 10
75x15, 10
75x15, 10

Toe Presses: Leg Press Machine

270x25
270x25
270x25
270x25
270x25

Dips:

1x35
2x22
3x15
4x15
5x15

Not very proud of the weight on the bench press, i'll blame it on tireness and i dont know what else lol

----------


## -KJ-

Only back on the boards so dropping in.

Very good progress so far...
Are u doing a strength/hypertrophy workout?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Only back on the boards so dropping in.
> 
> Very good progress so far...
> Are u doing a strength/hypertrophy workout?


Thanks for stopping by KJ!!

I really dont know as i have never done this type of set up when it comes to routine, it was TBODY who designed it for me and instructed me to use it, that question, he would be the correct person to answer it!!

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks for stopping by KJ!!
> 
> I really dont know as i have never done this type of set up when it comes to routine, it was TBODY who designed it for me and instructed me to use it, that question, he would be the correct person to answer it!!


Im sure T will give his input when he drops by... whats ur progress so far?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Im sure T will give his input when he drops by... whats ur progress so far?


If its regarding the workout, i cant really tell yet since this week is the second week, i pretty mucj just started, as far as diet i an pretty happy with results so far even though i've kept at it but not 100% tru, still dropping bf just taking a little lonher and no one to blame it on but myself  :Wink:  Down from 250lbs back in july, at 203lbs currently !!

----------


## Papiriqui

Fantastic workout today!! Goes as follows:

Tuesday:
Bent Rows:

45x11
95x11
135x11
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

V-Bar Pull Downs:

210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5 T definitely will take it up next week to 220 i think!

Barbell Curls:

45x11
65x11
85x11
105x11
Drop set ?
125x10 
105x8
85x8
65x10
45x15
Drop Set ?
105x15
85x12
65x18
45x

Crunches:

1x30,21
2x21,14,16
3x30,21

T sorry but i had to do another drop set, it felt so good that i did another one lol, not to mention i finished my workout by 6am, never seen my arms get like they did after second drop set, veins wanted to explode!!

Last week did not do drop set, i did it with resting periods in between, thanks to your videos this week i performed them properly!!

Going to try to squat tomorrow the regular way instead of box!! Hopefully i wont have to bring my apron, chef hat an roller lol!!

----------


## -KJ-

> If its regarding the workout, i cant really tell yet since this week is the second week, i pretty mucj just started, as far as diet i an pretty happy with results so far even though i've kept at it but not 100% tru, still dropping bf just taking a little lonher and no one to blame it on but myself  Down from 250lbs back in july, at 203lbs currently !!


Thats amazing progress...

I dont set a time frame as you never know what you will encounter along the way. I know ill reach my goal and ill do it as quick as life allows me!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Thats amazing progress...
> 
> I dont set a time frame as you never know what you will encounter along the way. I know ill reach my goal and ill do it as quick as life allows me!


Yeah i agree, thats why i made just 1 goal which was/is to get to 8% bf, dont care how lobg it takes!! The sooner the better but not in a hurry!!

Once there i'll make a new goal  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

When are pics?

----------


## --->>405<<---

I HEAR YA PAP!! 8% .. thats a lofty goal my man! U can do it ! Ill be there doing it with u.. Although for now im just looking for 10  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> I HEAR YA PAP!! 8% .. thats a lofty goal my man! U can do it ! Ill be there doing it with u.. Although for now im just looking for 10


Once i get to 8% i might try to push it a bit lower so when i bulk i can stay below 10% for sure, bulk is definitely coming, don't know yet whether is going to be with or without gear but definitely bulk is coming a month after perhaps 2 months after, no longer than that!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> When are pics?


T i have to check back in the thread to see when were the last ones, i think i still have another 1 to go i think!!

----------


## RaginCajun

keep on keeping on Pap and you will get to that goal.

----------


## Papiriqui

> keep on keeping on Pap and you will get to that goal.


Sure will bud, definitely not stopping. Thats for sure!! Thanks for the support  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

I have a friend who has gone from 19% to 9-10%. He said the lower he got the more he wanted it.
he said progress was like a "drug" to him. The more he got the more he wanted

----------


## Papiriqui

> I have a friend who has gone from 19% to 9-10%. He said the lower he got the more he wanted it.
> he said progress was like a "drug" to him. The more he got the more he wanted


I am not even that close and the more i see the scale going down the more i want it as well. My girl told me this past weekend that i was becoming obsessed because we went to the mall and i looked at myself as i walk by a mirror every time lol. She said when you get your six pack is going to be even worse haahaha

Is true i look at the mirror a lot more now then i have done in the past 26 years lol and is all because i am seeing muscles i have never seen before..... So yeah the more i get there the more i will fight for it...

----------


## -KJ-

Thats good... just tell her you looking to see what needs more work  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

I really cant feel my legs right now, weird!! They are between sore, numb, weak!! Workout goes as follows:

Wednesday:
Squat:

45x5
135x5
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
275x10 a bit hard but got 10 easy
315x10 holy molly

SLDL:

135x21
175x21
225x11, 135x10

Toe Presses: 21's

270x21 superset w/ SLDL
270x21 same
270x21 same

Cardio Bike:
20 mins steady!

----------


## -KJ-

> I really cant feel my legs right now, weird!! They are between sore, numb, weak!! Workout goes as follows:
> 
> Wednesday:
> Squat:
> 
> 45x5
> 135x5
> 225x10
> 225x10
> ...


Solid bro
keep up the good work!

----------


## tbody66

Good job, looking forward to pics. Nice how you slipped in there, all non-chalant like, the "my girl" comment, to throw the scent off the gay trail. Very solid leg day, can't wait til you bulk and I get to design that workout.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Good job, looking forward to pics. Nice how you slipped in there, all non-chalant like, the "my girl" comment, to throw the scent off the gay trail. Very solid leg day, can't wait til you bulk and I get to design that workout.


Cant wait either, you and me both!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> good job, looking forward to pics. Nice how you slipped in there, all non-chalant like, the "my girl" comment, to* throw the scent off the gay trail.* very solid leg day, can't wait til you bulk and i get to design that workout.



*lol*  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

:Smilie:  papi thought I wouldn't catch him tryin' to be sneaky!

----------


## Papiriqui

> papi thought I wouldn't catch him tryin' to be sneaky!


Ohh man!! You crack me up dude!! You are a cool guy T and i mean that  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Had an extremely good workout today, managed to fit it all in even though i ran a few minutes behind schedule. Workout goes as follows:

Thursday:
Incline DB Bench:

20x5
30x5
40x5
50x5
60x25
60x25
60x25 this fvcking huuuuuurts!!

Flat DB Press:

60x20, 5 fvvvvvvvvvck!!!
60x23, 2 holy craaaaaaaap!!
60x17, 8 ohhh myyyyyy!!

Decline DB Press:

60x21, 4
60x14, 11
60x16, 5

Triple Theat DB Raises:

25x25 front
20x10,15 lateral
10x25 rear
25x25 wow
20x25 lateral
10x25 rear
25x25 front
20x14,11 lateral
10x25 rear

Bicycles:

1x51 superset w/ skull crushers
2x51 same as above
3x51 same as above

Reverse Grip Skull Crushers EZ Bar:

40x25
40x25
40x25

T am i supposed to superset the triple threat?? Like non stop for front, lateral and rear or rest in between??

Ive been doin them straight, front, lat, rear!! Are they also supposed to work my delts as well?? Because they are lol

----------


## -KJ-

Good job bro....

----------


## RaginCajun

great looking workout PAP! the triple threat looks to work all three heads of the delt so yes.

----------


## Papiriqui

> great looking workout PAP! the triple threat looks to work all three heads of the delt so yes.


Yeah definitely a great workout!! I felt the delts so i figures it was working them as a secondary...

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lookin' good Papi.......Real real good~

----------


## thabeastmaster

super motivating reading all this!!! great job man........on a side note, im in the tampa bay area, and if you got publix down there in miami, they are really good about ordering whatever food you want that they dont happen to have in their store.....with a decent selection of their "greenwise" organic stuff, and a good healthy variation of good meats, all you gotta do is ask and they usually will accommodate.....i had to have them order me Steel Cut oats once upon a time because they didnt have them on the shelf, and presto, they got it for me.....

keep up the good work

----------


## Papiriqui

> super motivating reading all this!!! great job man........on a side note, im in the tampa bay area, and if you got publix down there in miami, they are really good about ordering whatever food you want that they dont happen to have in their store.....with a decent selection of their "greenwise" organic stuff, and a good healthy variation of good meats, all you gotta do is ask and they usually will accommodate.....i had to have them order me Steel Cut oats once upon a time because they didnt have them on the shelf, and presto, they got it for me.....
> 
> keep up the good work


Thanks buddy!! I'll keep that in mind. We do have publix but i only buy the EZEKIEL BREAD from them, everything else like spices, ground beef, sweet potato, lentils, onion, peppers, etc i get from winn dixie which is closer to me.

The proteins i get from a meat distributor which i get cheap prices for bulk except the ground beef.... I was in tampa in November for a company thing around the airport area, behind the small shopping center where the movie theater is and PF CHANGS, i'll be going to bush gardens later on this year...

----------


## thabeastmaster

yeah i know where you're talkin bout...........bush gardens got a lot better too.....better rides.........i had been taking advantage of Winn dixies buy one get one free meat sales...... but now u got me thinking about a meat distributer, might be better.....do you have a special hook up or is it the type of thing anybody can take advantage of?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Whats a rear delt raise??? Tbody?? U got another video to post..

----------


## Papiriqui

> yeah i know where you're talkin bout...........bush gardens got a lot better too.....better rides.........i had been taking advantage of Winn dixies buy one get one free meat sales...... but now u got me thinking about a meat distributer, might be better.....do you have a special hook up or is it the type of thing anybody can take advantage of?


They are a meat distributor for local restaurants but they sale to the public, i get my chicken, tilapia, pork, hams, skirt steak, beef tenderloin, everything you can imagine as well as some seafood. Their prices are pretty good, they called Martinez Distributor, not sure if they have it in Tampa but you could try or at least see if there is anything similar up there.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Whats a rear delt raise??? Tbody?? U got another video to post..


i found out through a video i looked up in yahoo. You bend over to about a 90 degree, arms straight down with dumbells, from there raise them back as you are still bent over.

----------


## tbody66

> great looking workout PAP! the triple threat looks to work all three heads of the delt so yes.


Yes, actually would probably a little more accurate to refer to it as a monster set, non-stop and repeat!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Yes, actually would probably a little more accurate to refer to it as a monster set, non-stop and repeat!


Yeah thats what i though, nonstop!!

----------


## tbody66

> Yeah thats what i though, nonstop!!


That's why you love me!  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Great workout today as well!! It goes as follows:

Friday:
Wide Grip Pull Down:

120x25 felt a little shoulder action
120x25 rear shoulder, forearms on fireeeeee
120x13, 12 wooow rear shoulder, forearm, definitely on fireeeeee
120x20, 5 my gooooooood
120x15, 10 holy craaaaaap

V-Bar Seated Low Rows:

150x25 ohh myyy
150x25 woooooow at this point even my teeth hurt
150x25 no words
150x25 !!!!!!!
150x18, 7 ummmmm

DB Hammer Curls:

35x11, 45x11, 55x11
35x11, 45x7, 4, 55x11
35x11, 45x11, 55x11

DB Preacher Curls:

35x18,7R
35x20, 5L
35x15, 10R
35x15, 10L
35x15, 10R
35x15, 10L

Standing Calf Raises:

140x25
140x25
140x25

T am i mistaken or the hammer curls is supposed to be just 1 set instead of the 3 i am doing!? I noticed today lol after i was on my third set!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Here are a few photos cause i could not decide which to post, they are a comparison to the avatar photo i currently have!
The first photo is the original!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

arm is cuttin up there pap!!  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> arm is cuttin up there pap!!


Yeah thanks bud! Excited you know, cant wait for the final results!!

----------


## RaginCajun

you can definitely tell you are getting leaner. i get exhausted looking at your workouts! i wish my shoulders weren't F'd up, really want to lift heavy! keep up the positive work

----------


## Papiriqui

> you can definitely tell you are getting leaner. i get exhausted looking at your workouts! i wish my shoulders weren't F'd up, really want to lift heavy! keep up the positive work


Thank you Cajun, appreciate that!! Definitely will continue to try staying positive!!

----------


## -KJ-

change your top  :Smilie: 

definitely getting leaner fella! great work

----------


## Papiriqui

> change your top 
> 
> definitely getting leaner fella! great work


Hahaha it was actually a coincidence but since i had it on i decided to take the photo to really be able to compare!!

----------


## -KJ-

It was funny... although your tricep was the first thing i noticed!

----------


## tbody66

Three sets of the hammer curls

noticably leaner. How do you feel about your progress?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Three sets of the hammer curls
> 
> noticably leaner. How do you feel about your progress?


3 set of 35,45,55 or 3 set which are 1 of 35 , 2 of 45, 3 of 55??

Progress i feel stronger in some things already, other things i guess they will catch up, its the second week so we'll see, definitely love the workout for sure, even when it hurts, remember i like pain!! Pain to me equates to gains, even if its not true but is a psychological thing  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

2.5 hrs of racquetball in the bag!! Anyone has any advice as to feel a bit better after im done!? Racquetball destroies me!!!

----------


## tbody66

progressive sets, three total, not 3x3 that would equal 9, although sometimes I assign multiple sets within reps so it would be confusing.

----------


## Papiriqui

> progressive sets, three total, not 3x3 that would equal 9, although sometimes I assign multiple sets within reps so it would be confusing.


Got it, thats what ive been doin just wanted to make sure you know!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

pap whats up man? just cheking in  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

> pap whats up man? just cheking in


^^^ same here bro...
hows the diet over the weekend?

----------


## Papiriqui

Diet over the weekend sucked as usual!! I become such a bed potato that is not that i eat bad just that i dont eat enough calories!! Im so tired from racquetball and stuff that i dont get up from bed to even take a piss!

Todays workout goes as follows:

Monday 1/23

Bench Press:

Bar x 4
Bar x 4
95x3
135x2
185x1
225x1

225x5
275x2, 225x3
225x5 niceeee!
225x5 last one was hard!
225x5 for some reason i cannot get myself to do more then a couple reps at 275, the worse part is i used to do 10 reps on 275!! This sucks!!

Incline Bench:

225x5 uuuuffff
225x5 woooow last one took me 5 seconds i think to get it up to the rack!!
225x5 last one haaaaard
225x5 after second i had to go faster instrad of 3-0-1 if not i was not going to be able to do the 5 reps
225x4 holy craaaaap!

Military Press:

95x5
115x5
125x5 wow i thought my back was going to snap!!
135x3, 115x2 go big or go home!! I guess it was go home lol that was hard!!
125x5

Upright Rows EZ Bar:

70x20, 5
70x17, 8
70x15, 10
70x20, 5
70x15, 10

Toe Presses:

360x25
360x25
360x23, 2
360x25 ohhh myyyy gooooood
360x25 shyyyyyyt

Dips:

1x40
2x22
3x13
4x13
5x11

----------


## --->>405<<---

pap wats up man? :Smilie:  been off schedule today..just chekn in ..

----------


## tbody66

Proud of you papi!

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i was traveling yesterday for work so i was out for a bit but still here  :Wink:  you guys aint getting rid of me that easy lol

Todays workout goes as follows:

Tuesday 1/24

Bent Rows:

45x11, 95x11, 135x11 warm up

185x5
185x5
185x5
205x5
225x5 a little pressure on lower back but nothing my belt cant fix, didnt use it today though

V-Bar Pull Downs:

210x5
210x5
215x5
220x5
225x5 next week i'll higher than 210, what do you think T?

Barbell Curls:

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11 super hard, a bit of swinging 

Failure sets
125x6, 105x8, 85x10, 65x12, 45x15

Failure sets
105x10
85x12
65x15
45x20

Crunches:

1x31,9,11
2x20,20,11
3x20,18,13

Cardio:
23 mins in bike level 5

Great workout, looking forward to legs tomorrow!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap good workout man! 225 bent rows.. i dont think ive ever tried that much weight  :Smilie:  

my schedule comment i was actually talk bout myself LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> hey pap good workout man! 225 bent rows.. i dont think ive ever tried that much weight 
> 
> my schedule comment i was actually talk bout myself LOL


Hahaha ohh okay inderstood the schedule thing wrong.

As far as the weight i am feeling a bit stronger i want to go up a bit every week if i can or if is recommended by the man T!!!

Bent rows i added weight the last 2 sets and felt good, next week im using my belt an perhaps start at 225!! Vbar pull dows i added as well the last 3 sets, i think next week i'll start at what i left off today!!

I still cant do 51 straight crunches lol yesterdays dips increased as well, the bench press is giving me a hard time, cant get past 225. Toe presses i increased weight by 90 and felt good.

All in all is going pretty good with the exception of the bench press!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey pap wasnt there some kind of hair trimmer u wer talkn bout that gets real close and does a good job?

----------


## Standby

wow man big difference in that arms from the first set of pics to these last ones. good job bud!

----------


## Papiriqui

> wow man big difference in that arms from the first set of pics to these last ones. good job bud!


Thanks Standby, trying to make them even better. Hopefully in 2-3 months the latest  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hey pap wasnt there some kind of hair trimmer u wer talkn bout that gets real close and does a good job?


Yes is called PEANUT TRIMMER by WAHL

----------


## Papiriqui

Fantastic leg workout today!! I am very happy because i felt my legs stronger for sure, all sets felt easier so as you will see i added some weight at the last 2 sets which were reaaaaaally hard!

Workout goes as follows:

Wednesday 1/25

Squat:
45x5, 135x5
225x10
225x10
225x10 
225x10
225x10
225x10 i think they might be getting a bit easier  :Wink: 
225x10
225x10
275x10
275x10 holy craaaaap!!

SLDL:

135x21
185x21
225x19 just thinking about doing this set and im already getting cramps!! lol i was so close to 21 but could not continue at all

Toe Press:

7x7x7
7x7x7
7x7x7

Cardio:
30 minutes on bike at level 1 steady between 70-80 strides

----------


## SlimmerMe

I like the 2nd shot in your photos the most since closer up of YOU! 

You are becoming a BEAST!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ and like the 2nd pose specifically as well.....( no edit button to add to my post above)

----------


## Papiriqui

Thank you Slim!! Yes this iphone/android app really sucks!! Always giving connection issues, and a lot of other stuff lol

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout was really hard in a good way  :Wink:  felt i had a bit less energy and strength, came to be a 100% around 0630 hence my ab workout was better than last week, i think shoulder went better than last week as well even though it was really painfull!!

Workout goes as follows:

Thursday 1/26

Incline DB Press:

20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 50x5

60x25 felt a bit hard last few sets
60x25 holy shyt it hurts, it burns!!
60x15,10 woooow

Flat DB Press:

60x25 fvck me!!
60x20,5 ohh my gooooood!!
60x25 no words!!

Decline DB Press:

60x20,5 niiiiiiceeeee
60x17,8 ufffffffffff
60x14,11 cant feel my chest anymore!!

Triple Threat DB Raises:

25x10,7,8 front
20x10,10,5lateral
10x25 rear

25x15,10 front
20x10,10,5 lateral
10x25 rear

25x15,10 front ohh my hod ohh my gooooooooooood
20x10,10,5 lateral
10x35 rear

Reverse Grip Skull Crusher:

40x25, 40x25, 40x35, 50x25, 40x25 what thefvvvvvvck

Bicycle:

1x51, 2x51, 3x51, 4x51, 5x51 i feel like a horse is pulling on my abs, they are on fiiiiireeeee

----------


## tbody66

> Hahaha ohh okay inderstood the schedule thing wrong.
> 
> As far as the weight i am feeling a bit stronger i want to go up a bit every week if i can or if is recommended by the man T!!!
> 
> Bent rows i added weight the last 2 sets and felt good, next week im using my belt an perhaps start at 225!! Vbar pull dows i added as well the last 3 sets, i think next week i'll start at what i left off today!!
> 
> I still cant do 51 straight crunches lol yesterdays dips increased as well, the bench press is giving me a hard time, cant get past 225. Toe presses i increased weight by 90 and felt good.
> 
> All in all is going pretty good with the exception of the bench press!!


Yes, go up every time you can, as long as you don't suffer even a tadbit on form!




> Yes is called PEANUT TRIMMER by WAHL


I knew that, don't you love predictive text?




> Todays workout was really hard in a good way  felt i had a bit less energy and strength, came to be a 100% around 0630 hence my ab workout was better than last week, i think shoulder went better than last week as well even though it was really painfull!!
> 
> Workout goes as follows:
> 
> Thursday 1/26
> 
> Incline DB Press:
> 
> 20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 50x5
> ...


It sure sounds like this program is working for you. I'd like to see some total body pics so I can see the chest/back/leg development.

----------


## Papiriqui

Okay i will start going up tomorrow if i can, pictures are coming saturday!! I took today before hitting the shower! I'll postthose right now at least!

Hope you can see chest and some other muscles as well, full body saturday as well as results from BODPOD!!

----------


## -KJ-

leaning out nicely bro... 
keep it up!

----------


## Papiriqui

> leaning out nicely bro...
> keep it up!


Thanks bud!!

----------


## RaginCajun

gettin leaner there pap! your hard work is paying off and it shows, keep it up my man!

----------


## tbody66

Great base, you are gonna be an animal. Are you sure you aren't Puerto Rican' though? kinda pale to be Cuban!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Great base, you are gonna be an animal. Are you sure you aren't Puerto Rican' though? kinda pale to be Cuban!


Hahaha cuban born and raised baby!! I've only been here 14 yrs, my great grandfather on mothers side was spanish, so yeah im very white but not for long because i am hitting miami beach this year like never before!!! I am also going to use my boat this year than when i first bought it lol

Thanks T!! I hope so because i definitely want to be huge  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> gettin leaner there pap! your hard work is paying off and it shows, keep it up my man!


Thanks cajun!! Trust me buddy wouldnt have been able to do it so far without everyones help and support. 

Very thankfull to have met you all  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

By far the best friday workout since i started the new routine, lat pull went up in weight, rows went up in weight, hammer had to stay the same, preacher curls had to go down definitely i could continue at regular weight!!

Workout goes as follows:

Frida 1/27
Wide Grip Pull Downs:

130x25 damn my lat shoulders, bicep, forearm kill me when i do this exercise!!! Gotta push through though!!
130x25 yeah bottom of the bicep and outside of forearm are in pain
130x25 that was really painfull on the above mentioned
145x25 nope thiis was painfull!!
160x25 nope wrong again, this was painfull. Someone stop me, i've gone crazy, it hurts but i keep adding more weight lol

V-Bar Seated Cable Low Row:

150x25 T i saw you do this in your video but on a machine, should i do it in the same machine you did it or the low row cable is fine?? Ohh bythe way this hurts like a bitch!!
150x25 holy shyt my forearms are killing me!!
150x25 insane pain!!
165x25 struggled but not as hard as i thought
180x15,10 that feltlikei was pulling my truck!! 

DB Hammer Curls:

35x11, 45x11, 55x11 what the fvvvvvvvvvck was that!!!? I cN barely grip the phone to type this shyt in!!
35x11, 45x11, 55x11 if my life depended on me holding a beer for a minute, i would die, is that simple!!
35x11, 45x11, 55x11 well imagine what i feel now!!

DB Preacher Curls:

35x15,10R
35x15,10L
25x25R
25x25L
25x25R
25x25L lots and lots of pain on both arms
25x25R
25x25L i have no worss to describe the pain and struggle i went through to get this last set done!!

Standing Calf Raises:

160x25
160x25
160x25
160x25

----------


## --->>405<<---

pics look good pap!  :Smilie:  shaping up man...

----------


## tbody66

Awesome workout. I wish I had the low cable row at my gym, but all we have is some centrifugal row machine, so I use the one you saw. The low cable is probably better, especially with the v-bar attachment.

----------


## Back In Black

Pap, really starting to shape up man, gonna look real good.

Imagine how you'd look now if you had dieted over the weekends too;-)

----------


## Papiriqui

> Pap, really starting to shape up man, gonna look real good.
> 
> Imagine how you'd look now if you had dieted over the weekends too;-)


Damn right Stem!! I want on Monday to think that i am starting new, fresh start and will try to hit through!! I am going to do a lot more posting for like cravings durin the day, etc maybe that way i can do it through the weekend!!

----------


## -KJ-

> Damn right Stem!! I want on Monday to think that i am starting new, fresh start and will try to hit through!! I am going to do a lot more posting for like cravings durin the day, etc maybe that way i can do it through the weekend!!


If it helps post everything... I try to. It keeps us motivated and tells everyone whats going on.

----------


## BrownGirl

Keep up the good work Papiriqui! Your workout looks exhausting! lol Awesome though..

----------


## tbody66

His workouts are exhausting, but so are yours!

----------


## Papiriqui

Sorry for abandoning you guys but i just got a breather at work so i have a little time to post  :Wink:  BodPod results:
10/20/11 bf 26.6% LBM 166.2lbs
01/07/12 bf 21.3% LBM 164.4lbs
01/28/12 bf 19.8% LBM 161.8lbs

The extensive racquetball on weekends and under calorie and macro and a little cheating during the week i did about 2 weeks ago killed my LBM since i tried to balance calories out i had to remove meals and thus not achieve my macros for the day, so that is why i want this week to kind of start fresh, no cheating, perfect diet, even on weekends, i will cook the food on friday and put it next to my bed so i dont even have to get up since i get so lazy after being destroyed from racquetball. Also i plan to take food so i can get a break in racquetball and eat, i am going to many hours without food except for the egg whites and 1 ezekiel toast. This past sunday it was 4 hrs, way to much!!

Anyways stay with me since i will be posting a lot more during the day, as long as the iphone app doesnt go crazy like it always does!! 

For today and yesterday diet has gone the way it should be, no hunger at least not extremely that makes me binge, no cravings at all which is good, i am feeling really good, hopefully i can follow through on the weekend!! Next post i will do from the phone and post yesterdays and todays workout!!

----------


## Papiriqui

So here Monday and Tuesday's workout:

Monday 1/30:

Bench Press:

Bar x 4
Bar x 4
95x3
135x2
185x1
225x1

225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 275x5 w/ a spot

Incline Bench Press:

225x5 wow 
225x5
225x5 holy shyt, not doing 3-0-1 if i do i will not finish 5, doing like 2-0-1 maybe 1-0-1 sorry T
225x5 i definitely need gloves, this strap will cut my skin 1 of this days!!
225x5

Military Press:

95x5
105x5
115x5
125x5
135x5 moment of truth!! Holyyyyyy shyyyyyyyyyt!!

EZ Curl Upright Rows:

75x20, 5
75x15, 10
75x15, 10
75x15, 10
75x15, 10

Toe Presses:

360x25
360x25
360x25
360x25
360x25

Tuesday 1/31
Bent Rows:

45x11, 95x11, 135x11 warm up

185x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5 niiiice ! Would have felt better if i were wearing my belt but to late for that

V-Bar Pull Down:

210x5
220x5
230x5 niceeeee
240x5 daaaaamn
250x5 holy mother!! This was hard!!

Barbell Curls:

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11 my biceps are in pain, not to mention my right forearm is a bit more sore from racquetball this weekend!!

125x10
105x9
85x10
65x15
45x20

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11

105x10
85x12
65x15
45x20

Crunches:

1x51 yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh did 51 straight!!! 
2x23,28
3x30,21
4x30,21 just realized i did 1 more set lol

Cardio:
15 minutes/bike at level 1 steady pace between 70-80 strides.

----------


## --->>405<<---

dad gummit pap that was1 wkout? LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

> dad gummit pap that was1 wkout? LOL


Hahaha you crazy man!!

----------


## tbody66

Definitely a good pair of workouts!

----------


## Papiriqui

0454 and on my way to hit legs. First meal down already!! Diet in check!! Happy Wednesday gents!

----------


## -KJ-

good going bro... keep at it!

----------


## Papiriqui

Great leg workout!!! I went up in weight on squats, either legs are getting stronger, i got the hang of regular squat, or jusr had more strength today!! Either way im happy and hope the streak continues!! Workout goes as follows:

Wednesday 2/1
Squat:

45x5
135x5
225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 275x10, 315x10, 365x7 holy crap!! That was really really hard!!

SLDL:

135x21
185x21
225x15,6 wooooooow

Toe Presses:

360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7

Cardio:

10 minutes on bike, steady pace between 55-65 @ level 1

----------


## --->>405<<---

thats pretty good pap!

----------


## tbody66

Awesome squat routine!

----------


## Papiriqui

Little sad i could not do the entire routine but as im driving i can barely feel my shoulders from the triple threat!!

Great workout and it goes as follows:

Thursday 2/2:
DB Incline Press:

20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 50x5
60x25
60x15,10
60x15,10

DB Flat Press:

60x20,5
60x20,5
60x15,10

DB Decline Press:

60x15,10
60x15,10
60x15,10

Triple Threat DB Raises:

25x20,5 front
20x20,5 lateral
10x25 rear

25x20,5 front
20x15,10 lateral
10x19,6 rear

25x15,10 front
20x15,10 lateral
10x15,10 rear

No reverse akull crushers or bicycle, running late, took me longer today to perform this exercises!!

----------


## Papiriqui

I was in Yahoo! reading the news this morning and came across this article. Thought you guys might be interested, it puts me in perspective for the places i used to go eat, chain restaurants and stuff.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow...171209662.html

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a bit of issue with my forearms, didnt stop me but it took my concentration away as strength and perhaps proper form!!

Todays workout goes as follows:

Friday 2/3:
Wide Grip Pull Down:

145x25
145x20,5
145x20,5 holy crap i hate this exercise with a passion!!
160x20,5
175x15,10 dis i mention i hate this exercise?? I do!!!

V-Bar Seated Low Rows:

150x25
150x20,5
165x15,10 i began to do them slower and they feel so much easier!!
180x15,10 felt a lot easier than last week!!
195x15,10 that did not feel easy at all!!!!!!!!!!

DB Hammer Curls:

35x25
45x25,10
35x15,10
i am feeling in my forearms like a little electric shock!! Feels like my veins are moving from side to side and it hurts a little as well as it feels extremely weird!!
25x25
35x15,10
45x12,13

25x25
35x15,10
45x10,10,5

So for sure either my vein or a nerve is getting pinched in the forearms!! Looked it up and thats whats comes up everywhere!!

----------


## -KJ-

^^ Ive no experience or knowledge with this situation.
Hope you get it sorted pap. Dont let it knock your spirits.

----------


## Papiriqui

> ^^ Ive no experience or knowledge with this situation.
> Hope you get it sorted pap. Dont let it knock your spirits.


Yeah no big deal KJ, i dont think is painfull rather uncomfortable and weird! Still pushing through though  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Great workout today!! Weekend was not on point as i wante but it was really close, im thinking this comin weekend diet will be in check?, anyways workout goes as follows:

Monday 2/6:
Bench Press:

Bar x 4
Bar x 4
95x3
135x2
185x1
225x1

225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5 last 2 sets were more like 3-0-3 than 3-0-1 lol but definitely the best 5 sets i've done since i started this routine!!

Incline Bench Press:

225x5 definitely not as easy as the above mentioned!! Last set was like 3-0-5 
185x5 thats more like it!!
185x5
185x5
205x5

Military Press:

95x5
95x5
115x5
125x5
135x5

Upright Rows EZ Curl Bar:

75x25
75x20,5
75x15,10
75x20,5
75x17,8

Toe Presses:

360x25
360x25
360x20,5
360x25
360x25

Dips:

1x36
2x15 holy shyyyyyyyt
3x15

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap.. good to see ya  :Smilie:  those weekends r tuff on u rnt they ?  :Wink:  mine wasnt great either but ive noticed i still drop bf every week even with 1 cheat meal and another kindof cheat so i guess u could say i still drop bf every week with 2 cheats... LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah buddy they are, i still lose weight including bf as per my last bodpod but i just want to give it my all you know, because when bulking comes around if i dont get my shyt together i will gain fat alomg with muscle, more than i should and i dont want that!!

So we will see this weekend what happens  :Wink: 

Currently on the bike sweating my behind off  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout was great, had a wet morning, was raining really hard but still woke up and went to workout even though i thought about staying lol. Workout goes as follows:

Tuesday 2/7:
Bent Rows:

45x11, 95x11, 135x11
185x5
185x5
185x5
225x5
225x5

V-Bar Pull Downs:

210x5
220x5
230x5
240x5
250x5 a little struggle but will go up in weight next week!!

Barbell Curls:

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11, 125x9, 105x8, 85x10, 65x15, 45x20

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11
105x9, 85x10, 65x15, 45x15

Crunches:

1x51 yeeeeees 51 straight again!!
2x51 yeeeeeeeah another straight set, it hurts like a mofo !!!
3x51 almost straight, paused like a second!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Had a fantastic leg workout!!! Im on Week 5 of the regime Tbody gave me, looking fordward to what comes next!!

Workout goes as follows:

Wednesday 2/8:
Squats:

45x5, 135x5, 225x5

225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 275x10, 315x10, 365x3, 135x11

SLDL:

135x21
185x21
225x10, 135x10

Toe Presses:

360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7

Cardio:

9 minutes on bike at level 1 between 50-70 RPMs, just a little cool down for the legs!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Great workout today!! Didnt finish the entire thing cause i was running late and have a meeting at work early this morning!! 

Workout goes as follows:

Thursday 2/9:

DB Incline Press:

20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 50x5
60x25
60x15,10 
60x15,10

DB Flat Press:

60x20,5
60x18,7
60x20,5

DB Decline Press:

60x20,5
60x15,10
60x15,10

Triple Threat DB Raises:

25x25 front
20x15,10 lateral
10x25 rear

25x15,10 front
20x10,10,5 lateral
10x25 rear

25x25 front
20x15,10 lateral
10x25 rear

----------


## RaginCajun

still killin it i see. i need to get off my lazy rear and start hitting that AM workout. the shoulder exercise at the end looks pretty mean

----------


## Papiriqui

> still killin it i see. i need to get off my lazy rear and start hitting that AM workout. the shoulder exercise at the end looks pretty mean


Looks better than it feels lol i love it but its very painfull!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Workout goes as follows:

Friday 2/10:
Wide Grip Pull Down:

145x25
145x20,5 dont know why but when i do this my forearms, my rear shoulder/delts, outside biceps, hurt!!
160x15,10
175x15,10
190x15,10 holy shyts of shyt!! 

V-Bar Low Cable Rows:

150x25 grunt!
165x20,5 
180x15,10
195x15,10
210x15,10 woooooow

DB Hammer Curls:

25x25
30x15,10
40x10,10,5

25x25
30x15,10
40x10,10,5

25x20,5
30x15,10
40x10,10,5

----------


## joebailey1271

Im not stepping on your toes, but it seems if you can do 175x15,10 and then 195,1510, seems like you should just save your energy and do 200 or 210 and skip the 175 and 195

----------


## BrownGirl

Looks like you're doing great! Nice job buddy!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Pap wats up buddy? Hope ur doin well.. See u tomorrow? Maybe  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Reckon Pap's been having a party weekend!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Im not stepping on your toes, but it seems if you can do 175x15,10 and then 195,1510, seems like you should just save your energy and do 200 or 210 and skip the 175 and 195


Appareciate the thought buddy, i will give it a try for sure next week!! Thanks for the input  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Pap wats up buddy? Hope ur doin well.. See u tomorrow? Maybe


Im good buddy, thanks for asking! Yesterday was a very hectic day at work, had to do nursery visit (landscape project) all day so i couldnt even get on my phone, still here, not going anywhere lol  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Reckon Pap's been having a party weekend!


Lol SteM, no party just been off from here, between 3-4 hrs of racquetball saturday and sunday and then extensive recuperation time i barely have time to take a piss  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

In the gym to get my workout done!! This is my last week of the workout TBODY deseigned for me so next week i will be changing it up, i will incorporate some of my regular exercises in the same way i am working out now but i will go back to heavy sets low reps and perhaps build a little muscle while im at it  :Wink: 

Yesterdays workout goes as follows:

Monday 2/13:

Bench Press:

Bar x 4
Bar x 4
95x3
135x2
185x1
225x1

225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

Incline Bench Press;

185x5
185x5
185x5
225x5
225x5

Military Press:

95x5
95x5
105x5
115x5
135x5

Upright Rows EZ Curl Bar:

75x25
75x25
75x25
75x25
75x25

Toe Press:

360x25
360x25
360x25
360x25
360x25

Dips:

1x36
2x20
3x15
4x15
5x13

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows:

Tuesday 2/15:
Bent Rows:

45x11, 95x11, 135x11,
185x5
185x5
185x5
225x5
225x5

V-Bar Pull Down:

205x5
220x5
235x5
250x5
265x4 holy crap that was intense!! Lost a bit of technique!

Barbell Curls:

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11
125x5, 105x6, 85x5, 65x10, 45x9
105x12, 85x10, 65x15, 45x20

Crunches:

1x51, 2x51, 3x51 wow i did all 3 sets of straight 51s, NICEEEEEEE!

Cardio:

20 minutes on the bike at level 1 between 50-80 RPMs

----------


## Back In Black

> Cardio:
> 
> 20 minutes on the bike at level 1 between 50-80 RPMs


Is that not a bit too easy? Any idea what your heart rate is during?

----------


## Papiriqui

> Is that not a bit too easy? Any idea what your heart rate is during?


Yes it is easy, i figured since is after the workout i could go easy and kill time in the bike, SteM i still have to do my 3 HIIT Seasions this afternoon but if you rather see 20 mins of steady mid-hard intensity i can do that, no problem!!

----------


## Back In Black

Ah, you still have HIIT todo, no probs, just checking :Wink: 

For that 20 mins though try and keep your heart rate about 135bpm.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Ah, you still have HIIT todo, no probs, just checking
> 
> For that 20 mins though try and keep your heart rate about 135bpm.


I can do that, i still wear my hr monitor. I'll do that tomorrow after legs if i have time left.

Yes HIIT 3x20 every day unless i get out of work to late than i skip it but otherwise thats the plan every day  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

3 HIIT SESSIONS PER DAY?? welcome bak pap! Appears we lost tbody...

----------


## Back In Black

[QUOTE=--->>405<<---;5899965]3 HIIT SESSIONS PER DAY?? welcome bak pap! *Appears we lost tbody...[/*QUOTE]

Tbody was in my gym the other night. At least he was in my dream. But then, I also pulled my pants down and did some chins. I knew it was a dream because I never do chins :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> 3 HIIT SESSIONS PER DAY?? welcome bak pap! Appears we lost tbody...


Thanks bud!! Yeah i do 1 hr cardio session which consists of 3 sessions of 20 mins HIIT bike/ellyptical/stair master/treadmill. Whatever i can get my hands on but i split it that way it changes as well as i dont get to tire from the bike or to tired from the stair master, not to mention im burning 3k cals each racquetball session, 3k saturday, 3k sunday. I end up dead afterwards but it works lol

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows:

Wednesday 2/15:
Squat:

45x5, 136x5
225x10
225x10
225x10
245x10
265x10
285x10
305x10
325x10
365x10 holy crap that shyt was fbcking hard as fvck!!
135x15 disnt want to kill myself

SLDL:

135x21
135x21
135x21

Toe Press:

360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7

Cardio:

5 minutes on the bike at level 5 at first and than level 10
5 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 mph 15 incline which is the max

SteM i never reached 135bpm, i was going hard and my legs gabe up before i did, my HR seems to be getting lower each time.

SteM apparently 70% of my max HR is 121, but yes now my HR is a lot lower at higher intensities, hence the less fat burning!! Here is a photo of what mu HR looke like today!!

----------


## Back In Black

How do you calc 121? Using the bog standard 220 minus age (193) multiplied by 70% = 135bpm. 

What rpm do you use on the bike? 100? Ever use an eliptical?

It is true that as you get fitter your resting heart rate is likely to drop and that CAN make it harder to get up to your max but 135 shouldn't be a problem. Especially as the pic you posted says the max was 167!

IF it is a problem, then I suggest you do HIIT after your lifting instead. Except after legs, a steady pace on the bike will do.

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, how is your macro breakdown at the moment?

----------


## --->>405<<---

pap thats an awesome thing u have .. that from ur hr monitor?? if so whered u get it and how much did it cost?

also 135 is not hard to get to.. used to be i could do 53rpms and be at 135BPM but now im at 59rpms to get there.. thats what getting fitter will do  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> pap thats an awesome thing u have .. that from ur hr monitor?? if so whered u get it and how much did it cost?
> 
> also 135 is not hard to get to.. used to be i could do 53rpms and be at 135BPM but now im at 59rpms to get there.. thats what getting fitter will do


Actually i was at level 5 at 100 rpms and could pass 120bpm, yes i can get pretty high but that was while squatting, to maintain a steady 135bpm its hard since it only happens while doing HIIT, i guess this is the result of HIIT 3 times a day!!

Is called WAHOO FITNESS, the strap and sensor for iphone $114 i believe, the iphone app is free!

----------


## Papiriqui

> How do you calc 121? Using the bog standard 220 minus age (193) multiplied by 70% = 135bpm.
> 
> What rpm do you use on the bike? 100? Ever use an eliptical?
> 
> It is true that as you get fitter your resting heart rate is likely to drop and that CAN make it harder to get up to your max but 135 shouldn't be a problem. Especially as the pic you posted says the max was 167!
> 
> IF it is a problem, then I suggest you do HIIT after your lifting instead. Except after legs, a steady pace on the bike will do.


Yeah i did the formula wrong, anywys i'll try eliptical tomorrow, i do it on the afternoons but never in the mornings.

The max there was while squatting SteM or while i do HIIT other than that it never gets that high at least not easily  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Mate, how is your macro breakdown at the moment?


SteM the macro split/breakdown is still the same, havent changed the diet but i'll repost in a bit since im on the phone while driving !!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Actually i was at level 5 at 100 rpms and could pass 120bpm, yes i can get pretty high but that was while squatting, to maintain a steady 135bpm its hard since it only happens while doing HIIT, i guess this is the result of HIIT 3 times a day!!
> 
> Is called WAHOO FITNESS, the strap and sensor for iphone $114 i believe, the iphone app is free!


Cool ill chk it out.. Although if ur havn a hard time hitn 135bpm i question the accuracy of ur hr monitor.. I regularly hit 180+ BPM while doing HIIT...

----------


## Papiriqui

> Cool ill chk it out.. Although if ur havn a hard time hitn 135bpm i question the accuracy of ur hr monitor.. I regularly hit 180+ BPM while doing HIIT...


Yes i do as well but at the beginning, i still do but i hardly get that high, remember ive been doing 3 sets of 20 mins HIIT every day for the past 3 months plus racquetball on weekends so my HR gets better and better, thats the whole purpose of the cardio. I have saved each workout ive done while using the HR monitor and trust me, is good, better than the watch but with time it has gradually decreased though!! These photos are of the past weekend racquetball and also yesterdays cardio.

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows:

Tuesday 2/15:
Bent Rows:

45x11, 95x11, 135x11,
185x5
185x5
185x5
225x5
225x5

V-Bar Pull Down:

205x5
220x5
235x5
250x5
265x4 holy crap that was intense!! Lost a bit of technique!

Barbell Curls:

45x11, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11
125x5, 105x6, 85x5, 65x10, 45x9
105x12, 85x10, 65x15, 45x20

Crunches:

1x51, 2x51, 3x51 wow i did all 3 sets of straight 51s, NICEEEEEEE!

Cardio:

20 minutes on the bike at level 1 between 50-80 RPMs

Wednesday 2/15:
Squat:

45x5, 136x5
225x10
225x10
225x10
245x10
265x10
285x10
305x10
325x10
365x10 holy crap that shyt was fbcking hard as fvck!!
135x15 disnt want to kill myself

SLDL:

135x21
135x21
135x21

Toe Press:

360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7
360x7x7x7

Cardio:

5 minutes on the bike at level 5 at first and than level 10
5 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 mph 15 incline which is the max

SteM i never reached 135bpm, i was going hard and my legs gabe up before i did, my HR seems to be getting lower each time.

Thursday 2/16:
Incline DB Press:

30x10, 40x5, 50x5
60x25
60x20, 30 minute intermision/stomach issue
60x25

DB Bench Press:

60x15,10
60x15,10
60x15,10

DB Decline Press:

60x15,10
60x15,10
60x15,10

Reverse Grip Skill Crusher EZ Bar:

40x25
40x25
40x25

I have a very important question regarding gear and doing it before 25, since there are a lot of new threads here where people are going on gear an most people have suggested to stay off of it because of age and damage that can be caused i was wondering how could you tell if you damaged anything while doing gear the wrong way and at the wrong time??

I did a cycle of sustanon an deca durabolin i believe they are spelled about 6-7 yrs ago, i was about 22, long time so dont remember exact details anymore!! Now i would like to know if i damaged anything!!

----------


## -KJ-

Good to see you goin strong bro. Keep it up

----------


## Papiriqui

> Good to see you goin strong bro. Keep it up


Thanks buddy!! Been a little lost havent ya!?

----------


## Papiriqui

Todays workout goes as follows:

Friday 2/17:
Wide Grip Pull Down:

120x25
120x25
120x25
120x25
120x25

V-Bar Seated Low Rows:

150x25 wow my rear shoulder is on fiiiiiiiire!!
150x25
150x15,8,2
150x20,5
150x20,5

DB Hammer Curls:

20x25
30x15,10
40x10,10,5

20x25
30x25
40x15,10

20x25
30x25
40x25

Preacher Curls:

45x15, 65x11, 85x11, 105x11
105x11
85x11
65x15
45x20

----------


## Papiriqui

SteM this is for you!! Sorry it took me a while to post the macro split.

Meal 1. 406 cal, 27p, 58c, 7f
Meal 2. 390 cal, 63p, 31c, 1f
Meal 3. 253 cal, 30p, 24c, 3f
Meal 4,5,6. 230 cal, 32p, 15c, 4 f
Meal 7. 180 cal, 45p, 0c, 3f
Meal 8. 170 cal, 23p, 0c, 8f

Totals 2089 cal, 284p, 158c, 34f

Meal 1 is pre and Meal 2 is post workout!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Most likely after this post i will be lost till Monday, gone camping tomorrow, leaving at 1 am!! Diet is out the window this weekend, not counting but mostly will be protein with some carb source but definitely going to enjoy the weekend  :Wink: 

Have a good weekend everyone  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks buddy!! Been a little lost havent ya!?


Yeah small bit pal. So much going on with my gf birthday and taking her away but eyes are still firmly on my goal but there are just a few speed bumps.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Yeah small bit pal. So much going on with my gf birthday and taking her away but eyes are still firmly on my goal but there are just a few speed bumps.


It happens but as long as you keep eyes on the proze is all good, coming back aint hard as long as you are still focused, and i know you are!! Welcome back buddy!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Welcome bak pap!! Hope u had fun  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finished my workout, felt really good but i tell you my glutes are on fire from yesterdays leg workout.
Added a few exercises like leg press and lunges. Todays chest, shoulder, traps was awesome, exhausting, going back to heavy lifting feels great!!

----------


## -KJ-

> Just finished my workout, felt really good but i tell you my glutes are on fire from yesterdays leg workout.
> Added a few exercises like leg press and lunges. Todays chest, shoulder, traps was awesome, exhausting, going back to heavy lifting feels great!!


Welcome back pap...

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i finally got some straps yesterday.. lookn forward to tryin them out for shrugs.. think itll help me not pull with my arms.. need some trap development  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> yeh i finally got some straps yesterday.. lookn forward to tryin them out for shrugs.. think itll help me not pull with my arms.. need some trap development


Yeah they are good, i use them all the time, i actually have 4 pairs so i can swith them out every week for clean ones while the other gets cleaned. Now i need gloves which i havent used in probably 6 yrs, my straps when i do bench press they into my skin in the palm of my hand, actually hurts.

So i need gloves for almost everything and straps for the rest, but im lazy as you already know so using gloves and having to take them of each time is a pian in the neck for me!

----------


## Back In Black

> Yeah they are good, i use them all the time, i actually have 4 pairs so i can swith them out every week for clean ones while the other gets cleaned. Now i need gloves which i havent used in probably 6 yrs, my straps when i do bench press they into my skin in the palm of my hand, actually hurts.
> 
> So i need gloves for almost everything and straps for the rest, but im lazy as you already know so using gloves and having to take them of each time is a pian in the neck for me!


Gloves are for girls!

----------


## Bertuzzi

Just scanned through this thread and I want to start following... officially subscribed...




> I get up at 4:30am and am in the gym by 5:45am, so I feel you. My preworkout meal:
> 
> 2 scoops protein powder (usually a scoop of myofusion, and a scoop of ON Pro Complex)
> 1 cup water
> 3/4 cup cottage cheese (1% milkfat, no salt added)
> 2tbsp cacao powder (natural, unsweetened)
> 6 packets splenda (or stevia, whatever you prefer)
> 1/2 cup oats
> 1 cup crushed ice
> ...


^^ This sounds freakin amazing.... I can't wait to get off my diet and try that sucka out!




> *Oat Pancakes:*
> 
> 
> 1 cup oats (just regular old fashioned oats or quick oats)
> 1 cup egg whites (about 7 large eggs)
> 1 cup fat free cottage cheese (or 1% if you desire)
> 
> 
> Splenda all you want
> ...


^^ Again... sounds retarded good... can't wait to give these a try!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Gloves are for girls!


SteM for me is more psychological, hence the straps which i use at all time regardless if im pulling or not!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ yeh was curious bout tat.. Straps to bench??  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, i was joking. Maybe :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> ^^ yeh was curious bout tat.. Straps to bench??


Yeah i have gotten so used to it that i use it for everything, at times i have taken them off and i feel naked!! I literally cannot lift any weights without them,!! I have to have them on!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Ha ha, i was joking. Maybe


Lol i know SteM, do i?  :Wink:  hahaha

----------


## Papiriqui

Just finished an extremely hard back/bicep workout!! Did 11 mins HIIT. 
On another note my glutes are reaaaaaaaally sore!! I can barely sit down, those lunges killed me!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

Just ate a whole chicken (no skin)!! Did not have time or energy last night to cook my food so all i had sofar was a protein shake in the morning, eating the chicken will hold me off till later to eat my tilapia and beef. 

Man i am stuffed lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just ate a whole chicken (no skin)!! Did not have time or energy last night to cook my food so all i had sofar was a protein shake in the morning, eating the chicken will hold me off till later to eat my tilapia and beef. 
> 
> *Man i am stuffed* lol


remind me what that means again??  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> remind me what that means again??


Eat a whole chicken and you will be reminded lol

----------


## Papiriqui

Here you SteM & 405. Picture as requested a long time agoooo LOL.

----------


## --->>405<<---

alright pap ur coming along now dude! good work  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> alright pap ur coming along now dude! good work


Hopefully not to much more so i can start the bulk...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:  

I just linked over from STem thread and looks like u r one of the truly dedicated members. Congrats! and hope u continued success!

----------


## bikeral

Looking good pap.

----------


## Papiriqui

Thanks GGR and Bikeral. Trying, you know how this game is LOL. One step at a time!!

----------


## 1tuffmudder

no joke bro, motivation you have is a huge inspiration. start mine on Sunday.

----------


## Papiriqui

Good to hear, just remember to look back and see results, it's a huge boost in motivation as you dont want to give up all the hard work you've achieved. Welcome to the forum and good luck!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey pap!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good to hear, *just remember to look back and see results*, it's a huge boost in motivation as you dont want to give up all the hard work you've achieved. Welcome to the forum and good luck!!


so true...pics are great way to visualize the results!

----------


## 1tuffmudder

thanks for advice. definitely going to have to.

----------

